# AL Convo I: Moving In Together



## Bontakun (Jan 1, 2015)

_This is a __Convo Thread. This thread is specifically__ for artists of all kinds to discuss and relax with one another. Please, do be respectful at all costs. If you have a problem with someone directly in this thread once we become more acquainted with one another, the PM box is useful whether it's mine or theirs. 
_​_ 
_​_ To sum it up, be on your best behavior. 
_​_ 
Enjoy. 

We're now serving famous a variety of fingerfoods and Torre wine._
​


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just in time for the new year

A place to be all chic and drink fine wine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 1, 2015)

oh, introductions

i guess i'll start

i'm a mixed media artist. basically, i'm part time everything. poet, writer, digital art, traditional art, painting sometimes - would love to paint more sumi-e, i do scripts now too. ever since i could remember i've had a pencil in my hand tbqh. i enjoy surrealism a great deal and dali's mind intrigues me. he's a weird little bastard

what are your origins, what kind of artists are you guys


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2015)

I have tried traditional painting many times, I used to enjoy a lot painting with watercolours. Sadly I enjoyed more taking photos so I have barely drawn anything in two years

I love writing too, I have always imagined stories, it's something to make me get lost in my own world

I am clumsy and have no musical talent at all but that hasn't stopped me for dancing for years. I used to go to classes until recently. Not anymore but that doesn't stop me for still trying for time to time

As for what I like seeing, almost anything. I have a very soft spot for impresionism. When in a museum I act in a way that people might think resembles a silly monkey. I go very close to the painting, check the strokes, follow them, put my hand close, almost touching (unless someone tells me to go back), then I go a few steps back to see the result as a whole, and back close again, and far. This for a few times

I also love music. I like a lot of rock and indie, but also classical.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2015)

Trinity said:


> i enjoy surrealism a great deal and dali's mind intrigues me. he's a weird little bastard





Weird but beautiful
I would love knowing how he could mix different concepts in his mind and create this too


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm a newbie, but I'll guess I'll introduce myself too.

Awhile ago, I used to draw and colour a lot of digital art, mainly ranging from some manga style OC or colouring manga panels, etc haven't posted any of that here, may have to do some digging. Although, I liked drawing characters like Sasuke, which now, is just well, no further explanation needed lol  Anything with that manga/anime style I just loved drawing, not much else appealed to me at the time. Was thinking of buying a new graphics tablet and starting it up again when I'm not as busy. 

Nowadays, I stick to any sort of graphics work, making tags/banners/etc although haven't been doing that long so I'm still pretty average, it can be good fun. Also, I'm pretty good at shopping photos for whatever use lol or I do a lot of redraw requests on mainly anime art(removing text, drawing in parts of the body that artists like to crop xp). All stuff I've done is just a hobby/for fun. Haven't had much time of late to make much due to uni exams soon.

I've never been one to think of abstract arts and things like that(if that what'd you call it) but I do find some art fascinating. Shame I probably could never come up with that stuff.


----------



## shippofox (Jan 1, 2015)

hi all,
well i guess i am next. i am multi media as well. i started in high school with ceramic/ pottery and i did that mostly through college. i got into sculpture work from a friend who own a comic book store. i can free draw a little nothing good .
 i got into gfx making from a site i was on. i had friends learning it and i thought i could do this to i started with gimp and got photoshop and a few other programs.

i recently got into free writing fan fiction and writing in roleplays


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 1, 2015)

>sculpture work 

That's something I've always been interested in but never even attempt to go anywhere to learn. Can't see myself doing it anytime soon though lol. Was it difficult?


----------



## shippofox (Jan 1, 2015)

not really just practice. i use modeling clay that i can bake in the oven and forms then i paint them and sometimes i repaint them.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 1, 2015)

We're saying what kind of artist we are huh?

Well, I'm mainly a writer. I've been doing as such since 2008 and have been steadily improving. GFX is also something I do quite frequently. I'm also looking into Photography. But yeah, that's a little about me and what I fancy myself with. :33


----------



## kire (Jan 1, 2015)

shippofox said:


> not really just practice. i use modeling clay that i can bake in the oven and forms then i paint them and sometimes i repaint them.



I did sculpture in high school.  I really loved it!  I miss working with clay.
I visited a collage ages ago, and they were blowing glass..I wish I could do that, but it gets hot in there.lol It would be totally worth it though.


----------



## shippofox (Jan 1, 2015)

i worked with high temperature kilns that reach 3500f to 4000f but mostly at 2500f. to as low as 1200f. it fuels that inner pyro


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 2, 2015)

Never tried sculpture at any place other that school. It was fun, I still have a pair things I made back then (if my parents didn't get rid of them already, at least)

I've worked in this fast food pizza restaurant with a huge oven that could have pizzas ready in five minutes. If I managed the temperature there, I guess I could manage anywhere :/


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish my high school offered stuff like that, although I didn't even take art in high school, I may have if they had it lol


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 2, 2015)

it wasn't sculpture, just a general art class, but at times we did small things with wood or similar

I am not talking of high school but regular school, until 14, sao nothing impressive


----------



## kire (Jan 2, 2015)

I still have most of my stuff I made in high school. A few coil vases, a pinch pot or two.  My mom has some stuff..she has this ugly cat thing i made..I mean U-G-L-Y.  It was just a mistake all around. Then again the cat I used for a reference pic was kinda ugly too.


----------



## shippofox (Jan 2, 2015)

art class are important. along with music. i don't understand why school get rid of those classes. it doesn't make you more intelligent to only concentrate on those academic classes.i believe you need a balance between physical , mental , and creative classes to be balance.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't they should remove those classes but at least where I live I had the choice to do a couple specific subjects and I just chose not to do art/music.

Depends on the person imo


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't find those subjects useless either

I mean, it's more variety, and we are not just supposed to learn how to do a job at school. Education should have a broader vision, in my opinion

I am glad I did music, art, sports and ethics at school


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm ashamed to admit it, but I did not take school all that seriously. For one, I didn't do any music or whatever-type classes. There was this writing class I signed up for one of my years in High School, but the class was canned due to the lack of students who signed up for it. I think it was called Writing Studies or someshit like that. I wish it had gotten the attention it deserved. I do plan on taking writing classes at some point.


----------



## ℛei (Jan 3, 2015)

ane summoned me here 

 for introduction...well im not an "artist",i sometimes do stuff on PS,i used to draw very well,but i havent drew like 10 years and totally lost my talent,but im trying to get back to drawing again and i practice. i love photography,im thinking take classes. also i graduated musical studio piano classes and also i took dancing classes.

hope  people will share their thoughts and experience with each other on here and make the section active


----------



## kire (Jan 3, 2015)

Dr. Horrible said:


> I don't find those subjects useless either
> 
> I mean, it's more variety, and we are not just supposed to learn how to do a job at school. Education should have a broader vision, in my opinion
> 
> I am glad I did music, art, sports and ethics at school



The best thing about high school was music and art for me at least.  I regret not taking theatre arts though.  I was in that class for a couple of weeks before I had to switch to regular art.  It was so fun!  But alas there was never any wiggle room in my schedule.



ℛei said:


> ane summoned me here
> 
> for introduction...well im not an "artist",i sometimes do stuff on PS,i used to draw very well,but i havent drew like 10 years and totally lost my talent,but im trying to get back to drawing again and i practice. i love photography,im thinking take classes. also i graduated musical studio piano classes and also i took dancing classes.
> 
> hope  people will share their thoughts and experience with each other on here and make the section active


Hi rei!


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 3, 2015)

I need to start entering sotw's

although i chose a bad time to decide this

bloody exams


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 3, 2015)

lovely introductions.

to reply to rapidus' recent post, writing is profound. the arts in general are extremely significant to anyone's character. i don't care if someone writes on napkins, anything that shows their artistic ability or simply a way to express themselves is very cleansing. 

next question:
who here sometimes can't take  criticism lightly, and here who holds themselves well? it's okay if you can't take it well, my belief is that it's important it'll eventually strengthen yourself as an artist


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 3, 2015)

Trinity said:


> next question:
> who here sometimes can't take  criticism lightly, and here who holds themselves well? it's okay if you can't take it well, my belief is that it's important it'll eventually strengthen yourself as an artist



I genuinely would rather someone slate me than just say good job. Even if it's overly harsh or some parts unneeded I still think it's better. I think it's just personal preference with that though.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm terrible with criticism. I can admit that. I know it's bad, but I'm so stubborn and quick to anger and anything negative activates both of those in the worst way. It's something that I know I have to fix.


----------



## shippofox (Jan 3, 2015)

rapidus never thought of you as taking criticism wrong


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 3, 2015)

sometimes i get testy with criticism. i don't mean it's because they don't lather me with praise, but it sometimes actually depends if they're being pretentious fuckholes about it or not. it all really - i mean really - relies heavily on the fact how people say their words, not because they actually said them
i try my hardest not to be a pretentious fuckhole myself and i freak out if i do. because i know how it feels to take things wrong and out of proportion, but i also know how it feels to get shit on 

and it's also_ especially_ when it's not constructive. when on the surface, it's nitpicking 

so i can admit that

 there have been some that have been absolutely unbearable especially when some people have disguised nitpicking/having superior knowledge and slamming my work as 'crit'

it's all in the tone for me. but that's rare when that happens, usually i'm chill, especially when they tell me why - not just how -  i need to improve on the areas


----------



## kire (Jan 3, 2015)

Honestly, it depends on my mood, how I take critisism.  Sometimes I'm fine and take it all in stride, but sometimes I fly off the deep end...Okay most times.     However, I am my own worst critic, so when there is something wrong with a picture I did or something I wrote, and I get shit for it, usually I already know and expect it.

But when someone starts nitpicking, its irritating as fuck and it will generally piss me off for a good while.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 3, 2015)

shippofox said:


> rapidus never thought of you as taking criticism wrong



Haha really?  People who know me even on a base level will vouch for me and say that I'm so stubborn and headstrong that it interferes with me accepting cnc without any arguing from my part. I am working on getting better at it, but even now after five years of doing tags and the like, I suck at taking negative critique.


----------



## shippofox (Jan 3, 2015)

i was meaning cause i gave you a review a few times and i at most seen you say well that your opinion. in which it is 

i am with trinity on it though. i freak out more if your saying stuff like this is all you did wrong or even like you suck. it like how is that helpful, but saying good job only isnt helpful either. i strongly feel people shouldnt critic if they arent up to it. it not something you do cause your bored


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 4, 2015)

If someone is giving a reason why I suck then that's fine with me, even if it's a bit much or nitpicking, as long as their remark isn't completely baseless I'm okay with it. If you can tell their comment is dumb and unneeded I've learnt not to give a darn about it.

I do however enjoy the occasional good job, just because it's a bit of motivation too, CnC is nice and all so you know where to improve but a good job goes a long way to push more stuff out.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't really know. The times people have told me anything about my work, I think I take it graciously, but, well, I am not a very patient person and if I keep being repeated the same thing, instead of thinking "well, they have a point if everybody agree", I usually don't take it so well. It's more like me snapping at them a not so gracious _"yeah, I know, I know"_


----------



## kire (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok here's a question:

Is there a form of artwork or technique you've never tried that you want to do?


My mom used to work with stained glass.  I am going to try that one day.


----------



## shippofox (Jan 7, 2015)

i like to try graffiti at least once. i mean the art form not to much the gang stuff


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 7, 2015)

kire said:


> My mom used to work with stained glass.  I am going to try that one day.



Haven't thought of it for long but now I remembered as a kid I wanted to learn glassblowing


----------



## kire (Jan 7, 2015)

Dr. Horrible said:


> Haven't thought of it for long but now I remembered as a kid I wanted to learn glassblowing



Yes, glassblowing looks so cool.  I want to go back to school one day just for the art stuff..well i guess I need business in there as well.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 7, 2015)

It was one of those stupid things I loved as a kid. I remember I also wanted to live in a farm, and then there was my mom, who grew up not in a farm but taking care of pigs, and she blew up my farmer dreams 

I would love going back to school for art and literature and history and Latin. Maybe also to fight maths back and not fail them this time


----------



## Brian (Jan 7, 2015)

kire said:


> Ok here's a question:
> 
> Is there a form of artwork or technique you've never tried that you want to do?
> 
> ...



Claymation or Clay animation, when I watch films that do this I can't even fathom the amount of work put into this, I'm not the strongest when it comes to sculpting either so I would have to improve on that if I want to take it a step further. 

Wood sculpting seems difficult as well and I don't think I would have the resources for that, but I was always fascinated with it. 

Good luck with stained glass, I like the artwork that you would see in cathedrals.


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello all! A little late introduction, but I just discovered this section a couple of days ago. I'm currently a college student and haven't really done any art since early high school. In the past couple of months, I've seen a lot of fan art on my favorite shows (usually animated) that made me want to draw again. Thus, I started playing around with photoshop and some fanarts.

I've tried a form of wood sculpting before. I had this flat piece of wood. On the top surface, I drew some forms. Using a carving tool, I would carve different depths on the wood; depending on the part of the drawing. I picked a simple subject (flower) so it wasn't too complicated. Hmm, that might be considered wood carving instead of sculpting. Not sure.

I would like to try out those perspective street drawings. Something like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 








It would also be fun seeing people's reactions.


----------



## kire (Jan 9, 2015)

Holy crap, those street drawings!  So realistic!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 9, 2015)

I remember seeing some similar pics of the toilet of a plane, so whoever that would enter them could think they would fall


----------



## shippofox (Jan 11, 2015)

i have a question for all. do you guys listen to any music that inspires your artwork?


----------



## kire (Jan 11, 2015)

Sometimes..it depends on my mood.  So I guess the music doesn't inspire me, my mood does, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 11, 2015)

I do photoshop stuff and I write..
They say if you dedicate a serious 10,000 hours to a craft, you can master it. 

This helps me quite a bit

[YOUTUBE]LgCmNN5jY6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arcuya (Jan 12, 2015)

I've never actually thought of listening to music just to inspire me, might be an idea, I just listen to whatever I'm currently listening to. Nothing specific that is.


----------



## shippofox (Jan 12, 2015)

i listen to kinda sad Japanese rock and pop. like rin and len  proof of life and soundless voice. i have listen to music from angel beats, as well as clannad


----------



## Kanga (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh la la. This is totes fancy I just love it. 

As for introductions, I don't think I have much to say, but I'll start off by saying art and drawing are my hobby, and I have plans to make it into a second career (with psychology being the first). For the most part I'm a digital artist, I got into the media after high school, but prior to that time I was a traditional artist where I used charcoal, watercolor, paints, and color pencils for my projects. Although I enjoyed what I did, it didn't coincide with the artist I envisioned myself to be. Once I realized that I began trying other art forms until I found digital art. Since then I haven't looked back. I just love it. 

I'm mostly self-taught but I have taken art classes in high school where they taught me the basics (color wheel, value, perspective, etc.). Hopefully in the near future I'll take some college level courses, but until then I still have my tutorials and speed paints to learn from. XD

Lastly, when it comes to the kind of things I draw it's pretty much anything I draw inspiration from. It could be a pattern on a piece of fabric, elevator music, or my friends and family. Everything and anyone goes I guess.


----------



## kire (Jan 12, 2015)

Punished Pathos said:


> I do photoshop stuff and I write..
> They say if you dedicate a serious 10,000 hours to a craft, you can master it.
> 
> This helps me quite a bit
> ...



I really like it, its so peaceful.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't need an introduction, most of you are too new to know me but I don't have a story anyways 

Anyways, two of my three final projects for graphic design: calendar pages for print 8.5x17in





edit: oh for discussion I hate the banner but I didn't enter or vote so my opinion doesn't matter... Really tho. But the section restructure looks so good


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 19, 2015)

shippofox said:


> i have a question for all. do you guys listen to any music that inspires your artwork?



I wouldn't say that it inspires my work per-se, but I do listen to music when I am doing my artwork. The thing with me is that I can't operate in silence. I don't know why that is, but I just can't get anything done that I like in complete silence, so I have to have some kind of music or noise to keep me from going insane.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 19, 2015)

As an interdisciplinary therapist, my viewpoint is always one that we're the product of our surrounding stimulation. 

So I consider music a great muse at times, it can get you in and maintain a mood (almost as good as drugs), but it can also be distracting at times when it comes to fine details for me. Everyone will operate differently. 

But I think fundamentally, doing anything proactive to stimulate something other than eyes for someone's art can't hurt, even for the sake of experiment... so why not???


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 20, 2015)

I like a lot those calendar pages, M. You are so lucky you can do that for a living

To me, it's impossible to listen to music. I will always get distracted by it


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh ane babe it's not for a living it's for my class at University, I did a graphic design internship but my _job_ now is working for starbucks  

My final project was a group collaboration where I made calendar pages for 3 months, March November and July but I don't have the file for November on me. My "theme" was an African Art influence


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 21, 2015)

You know, the tea at Starbucks is really good. If only it weren't that expensive


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 21, 2015)

Which tea do you mean? 

We have a lot of bag teas which are very good, I steal two every night when I leave, but we also have "chai tea lates" which may be different in your language but it's really just a concentrate with steamed milk.  

Our most famous drink is a "Caramel Machiato" which is the most interesting drink as well because its difference from a late is that the milk is poured first, then two fresh espresso shots on top, with vanilla and caramel on top. But maybe you prefer tea to espresso. 

My current classes are Oil Painting, African American Art History, and Sculpture. They're all rather interesting. I'm deconstructing a glass stone for sculpture and just finishing a still life for oil paint. I find I have to use odorless thinner opposed to turpentine because that stuff is simply foul

To be honest I don't even know the price of a small tea but a small coffee is 1.75 usd but I would never pay that much I make my own coffee in the morning


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 22, 2015)

I do like the chai tea latte actually. It's spicy   

I have tried Caramel Macchiato but I didn't like it too much. Too sweet for my taste
I don't pay for Starbucks too often. It's more like a pair times that I want to indulge myself. If I go to have a coffee, it's my regular morning coffee at a regular cafe. 

Sculpture sounds really interesting. I only did at school level in my general art class. I still have some nice panda bear little statue, or rather, my mom has it. But glass stone does sound way better than anything I could do as a kid


----------



## Krory (Jan 22, 2015)

I like to pretend that I do artsy stuff and write and such. It makes me seem sophisticated. Maybe one day I'll actually get back to writing.

When I am thinking of ideas and when I'm working on minor PhotoShop stuff like my sets or me entries for SotW I tend to try and listen to something that kind of gets me in the mindset of the emotion that the particular reference I'm using gives me.

For example for my recent SotW entry (for the Books) I listened to this on repeat:

[youtube]Hh-0y8Qe0Sw[/youtube]


However when rendering my Korra sigs, I went with something more upbeat (since I take a loooong time to do my renders as I do it by hand every time and just go slowly with it in bursts):

[YOUTUBE]qzkCk6-d8Oc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 23, 2015)

ane said:


> I do like the chai tea latte actually. It's spicy
> 
> I have tried Caramel Macchiato but I didn't like it too much. Too sweet for my taste
> I don't pay for Starbucks too often. It's more like a pair times that I want to indulge myself. If I go to have a coffee, it's my regular morning coffee at a regular cafe.
> ...



I don't like the caramel macchiato because it just doesn't taste good to me. Lates ftw 



> I tend to try and listen to something that kind of gets me in the mindset of the emotion that the particular reference I'm using gives me.


Exactly what I do 

Where is trinity this is her own thread, what a traitor


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 23, 2015)

present


i vacillate between the two. sometimes i need music to work; sometimes i have to go without it. i mostly listen to the silence, but if i want to be particularly galvanized into work i _do_ listen to music.

and any particular mediums you all find therapeutic? where you just get caught in your own world, forget about your grief? 
there's something so spectacular about painting for me. i don't paint often, but when i do - the pain, the aggravations, the everything, it all goes away. but that's when i specifically feel at ease.
a lot of the stuff i do whether it be poetry or writing or drawing is rather therapeutic. but it doesn't necessarily make me feel a release psychically and mentally. it's more that it's a distraction from the crap that's built up over the years. really not sure how to articulate it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 23, 2015)

As I said, I don't do artsy stuff really but usually doing the renders by hand was very therapeutic no matter how much of a pain in the ass it is (hell, the more difficult ones were usually moreso).

Well, as long as my mouse isn't acting up.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 23, 2015)

Trinity said:


> present
> 
> 
> i vacillate between the two. sometimes i need music to work; sometimes i have to go without it. i mostly listen to the silence, but if i want to be particularly galvanized into work i _do_ listen to music.
> ...


Interesting question because I am looking to be an Art Therapist so what indeed is the most therapeutic feeling for me? Probably painting. If you wanna be realistic painting I think that's relaxing but I think fuck it if you do whatever you want on the canvas to express your feelings more power to you. 

My poetry does give me emotional catharsis(release) so I guess we differ in that way. I feel better after beautifully arranging words and organizing my thoughts which are good things in bad times.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 24, 2015)

m, what got you into art therapy?

as for poetry - i tend to write about the very negative aspects in mental health and touchy subjects such as suicide, which leaves me still stuck in my own mind i sometimes want to get out of.  i'm way too deep in the clusterfuck of my head, heh. poetry still doesn't break down that wall for me.
that's probably why i'm not able to find it as a relief for my own emotional suspense.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 24, 2015)

Well after High School despite doing super well in math,science,and english I decided I wanted to study art. I'm minoring in psychology therein and love the psychology classes. 

Then I go to grad school and get a MBA of Education in the art therapy program which also includes knowledge and certification for counseling. 

It has a lot of options. I think I would like learning about people from their sketches or going through a painting as an exercise of mindfulness. If I really want to I can go for a Doctorate because Doctors get paid more always. 

What got you into graphic design? 

As for poetry, it's hard to overcome self-conciousness to make your problems "real" by putting them on paper and having anxiety about it so I think yours is a problem everyone shares. But it is indeed important to have the true raw emotion at its heart to give emotional comfort. The feeling comes from finding and accepting who you are by writing this or that piece. I do think a lot of people feel poetry is too sensitive. It makes people uncomfortable sometimes


----------



## Krory (Jan 24, 2015)

Pretty much how it is for me, combine with my mindset that people don't care and, subsequently, neither do I so it doesn't matter how I get my feelings or problems out.  Works for plenty of people but I'm much better at just internalizing it.

Art therapy sounds interesting, though.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 24, 2015)

For me, dancing is therapeutic. There's just this thing about not caring about anything else, just listening to the music and improvising the next step. Or even if it's a set choreography. I love it because I don't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 24, 2015)

I could rant and rave about the artistry and difficulty of talent, but I'll just say that dancing's good.

I had a very strong crush on a girl who was in dance classes and did competitions. Let's just say that being a dancer didn't hurt.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 28, 2015)

Just made this:



The cardboard is a frail material, I'll have to improve my carving skills.


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol with cardboard unless you use a new xacto blade each cut its going to tear a little. Regardless it could be cleaned a little but I dunno, take it off that cardboard backing (if you can) slap that shit on some clean white mounting board and the aesthetic is art, mang


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 31, 2015)

I like Digital Graphics. That's what I'm good at. However, I also like imitating logos.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 4, 2015)

Something that I loved doing is drawing with chalk and sugar in black cardboards. I should start again some day


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 4, 2015)

Lmao the great thing about art today is that anything is an acceptable medium to make art in. The more original and appealing the better. 

I got laid off of work, cheer me up artists, draw me a smiley face


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh 

Sorry to hear/read that

I will see if I can get cardboard tomorrow and start again my silly drawings
Maybe even a smiley face for you


----------



## kire (Feb 4, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Lmao the great thing about art today is that anything is an acceptable medium to make art in. The more original and appealing the better.
> 
> I got laid off of work, cheer me up artists, draw me a smiley face



  I'm sorry..made something for ya, maybe it will cheer you up.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 4, 2015)

If you really did draw that thanks lmao, brought a big smile to my face. 

Even if you didn't still, thanks for the laugh

You guys are awesome


----------



## kire (Feb 5, 2015)

It was a quickie in gimp. 

Good enough for a laugh!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 6, 2015)

_Curves of Time and Femininity_
Medium: Ink with brush on Bristol​
Small exercise involving abstraction of forms and pure black India ink


----------



## kire (Feb 6, 2015)

wow thats nice!


----------



## Krory (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't know what the hell is wrong with me, I have absolutely no drive and no ideas with wtf to do. Can't work on SotW or a new avatar for myself or anything. Try to think and then my mind wanders and I start thinking about carrot cake.


----------



## kire (Feb 6, 2015)

Good advice ~M~

I am stuck on a POS doodle drawing.  I'm 80% done and can't for the life of me decide what to do in the last corner!


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2015)

~M~ - i hope things are okay i heard you were sad a page ago, i'll try to hook up my tablet later in the day after shopping 

being laid off isn't the most exciting thing on the planet 

good luck


----------



## Alicia (Feb 7, 2015)

Trin


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 7, 2015)

hey, Trin

welcome back


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 7, 2015)

Awww Trinity thank you it's really not that bad since I'm also going through the breakup with my roomate/girlfriend of 3 years, so a job, the divorce, and school were too much. 

It's going to be much easier on me just having school to worry about


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ugh, M

Hope things go way better from you.  At least not as stressful


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2015)

M~, it's a speed paint
i'm sorry to hear about your troubles


originally this was supposed to be stana katic because her smile is quite charismatic and makes one want to smile themselves, but hey

i also drew butts
because they lift my mood


----------



## kire (Feb 7, 2015)

@trin, lmao
:rofl
well it lifted my mood!  Thx!
nice buns btw


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 7, 2015)

i'm glad to hear, kire


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2015)

10/10, would click spoiler tag again.

(Butts solve all problems)


----------



## kire (Feb 8, 2015)

This is my fourth time clicking it

Yes i am now 95% done..


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 8, 2015)

~M~ said:


> _Curves of Time and Femininity_
> Medium: Ink with brush on Bristol​
> Small exercise involving abstraction of forms and pure black India ink



Saw this but forgot to reply
(That's what happens when I log from work and can't reply at the moment)

Beautiful


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 8, 2015)

And now

Please, butts


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2015)

It's official, artist community is best community on nf 

Left Trinity some lewd messages on her CP, might even send some lewd photos too


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2015)

At least the artists here let me sit around.  It reminds me of when I was an annoying kid and used to demand to tag along with my older brother and his friends.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't fit in anywhere here on NF tbh


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2015)

We'll accept you here, if they accept someone with a fucked up past and life like me, you can fit in here


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2015)

An artist is an artist, so of course they would accept you.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 8, 2015)

Who's "_they_"?

Is there some elite art council on NF?


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2015)

"They" as in the artists, the people here.

Durr.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 8, 2015)

Then why don't you say "_us_" instead?

Do you imply that you personally don't accept me as an artist?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 8, 2015)

As one with the beautiful gift of life, of course you are an artist.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 8, 2015)

You praise me too much


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2015)

Daft said:


> Then why don't you say "_us_" instead?
> 
> Do you imply that you personally don't accept me as an artist?



I'm not sure where you came to that conclusion from. The fact is the terminology I used excluded only one person: me. And that was by design, because I'm _not_ an artist - I'm not one of them.  You need to put away your Jump To Conclusions Mat.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 8, 2015)

Shaddap you twat! _I'm_ the outcast here, don't act like you're the worst one out of us!


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm not acting like I'm "the worst" or anything. Just saying, I'm no artist.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 8, 2015)

how did you create that gradient in your sig?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 8, 2015)

~m~ you dumbass

tell me how and why you got banned so i can scold you


----------



## Krory (Feb 8, 2015)

Daft said:


> how did you create that gradient in your sig?





With this handy website.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 8, 2015)

trin 

onee-san, talk to me :33


----------



## kire (Feb 9, 2015)

Trinity said:


> ~m~ you dumbass
> 
> tell me how and why you got banned so i can scold you



I was wondering what happened too..


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 9, 2015)

From time to time we need to sacrifize souls to Tazmo

He will be back soon. Tazmo needs no soul


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2015)

So what would have happened if ~M~ won SotW and he was banned?  Who would pick the next topic?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 9, 2015)

It never happened

I guess it would be a topic chosen by popular demand: whatever most people liked in the Discussion thread

That or the person chosing it in their Court thread


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 9, 2015)

But I like better ignoring the person that's banned as if he/she never existed

Sorry, M


----------



## Krory (Feb 9, 2015)

This is a good practice.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Why I was banned and my defense, I do not incriminate, blame, or mention any staff members in this besides Vaatu who was only doing his job by deleting posts though I strongly disagree with the reasoning_ 




these will  be hard to read due to tinypic resizing them but if you want a good read then go for it









And to keep my post relevant to the thread: 
 All three of my finished calendar pages from last semester's final on the wall of my apartment, wish I had all of my group's but sadly I don't 

And my current wax model: an abstract interpretation of a jagged stone I found made of wax and soon to be cast in aluminum


----------



## kire (Feb 10, 2015)

Glad you're back
Those calender pics are seriously nice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2015)

That doesn't explain anything and I misplaced my magnifying glass.

The calendar pages look awesome, but awful difficult for me to read personally.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 10, 2015)

They weren't really supposed to be readable, the calendar is second to the art. 

I can see my images fine on my high-res screen  it's just me defending how I wasn't baiting anyone in the Korra section and was the one trolled. 

If you can't see it you're not missing out and don't need to


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 12, 2015)

Well, that calendar looks pretty cool, M ^^


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 14, 2015)

I already posted this in the SOTW discussion but I think it's interesting to see what's beyond the actual tag and it shows some of my process, artistically it's more interesting than my entry I feel but I would never present something so avant-garde in a professional competition, I consider placing my work in SOTW like hanging it in a gallery, clean crisp and complete. 

​
As you can see I use a lot of overlapping texture images, largely flowers here to convey peace and tranquility (valium is a drug that makes you relax) along with various lights, scratches, and of course a million and a half effect layers. Quite a bit of subtle smudging here and there, I didn't want to make it too cloudy. I wanted to convey peaceful relaxation. 

If anyone wants some of my texture packages I'd happily provide them though I don't know if I could find the actual source as the blog I think no longer runs but I do have the source for some and the folders are named in a way you could find them.


----------



## Might Gai (Feb 15, 2015)

JESUS CHRIST M


you are so talented you need to like
send me some of them good vibes yakno what i'm sayin


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2015)

And I said it already in the other thread, but the textures and all look so beautiful.

And yep, interesting.

Hey, Zim, how is it going with the tablet?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 15, 2015)

Zim said:


> JESUS CHRIST M
> 
> 
> you are so talented you need to like
> send me some of them good vibes yakno what i'm sayin



you mean... wank juice?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

I need twenty more SotW points so I can add "Mr." to the beginning of my name.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

I wonder if I'll ever get over my flower craze, I think I need to accept it's simply part of my style now. 

Zim I'm always sending good vibrations to you artists, I vibe all day every day and if I still smoked weed I'd smoke a bowl and send them good vibrations to you too  check out your korra sig thread, I made a post


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Daft said:


> you mean... wank juice?


What's that supposed to mean 


krory said:


> I need twenty more SotW points so I can add "Mr." to the beginning of my name.



I'll just call you Mr.krory-senpai from now on


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

~M~ said:


> What's that supposed to mean
> 
> 
> I'll just call you Mr.krory-senpai from now on



For everyone that might not get the reference:

[youtube]1q97XUgGON4[/youtube]

My username "Krory" comes from _D.Gray-Man_, where the mangaka used the name "Arystar Krory" for a character name (my favorite character in the series), a romanization of "Aleister Crowley."

So Mr. Krory = Mr. Crowley.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2015)

You gave up the names Kiba, Renji and Serpico

Not sure if allowing you to keep changing is a good thing


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2015)

Actually, fuck Kiba and Serpico.

You gave up Renji.

I shouldn't talk to you anymore.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

I read D. Gray Man until the author took a hiatus, didn't she die or something actually?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 15, 2015)

how about we each take one of these scenarios and try to draw/paint it? 



Daft said:


> You storm down a corridor, chased by hitmen out to get you. Your each the end of the corridor and there're only two escape options: a window that leads outside with a fire escape ladder; and a door that leads to the rooftop outside.





Daft said:


> you wake up and see you're in a unfamiliar place. It looks like a forest but you don't know which one as you're surrounded by towering trees and lie on a colorful carpet of leaves. Suddenly you hear a horse galloping, you look around, but can't see anything moving; trying to determine the direction it's coming from, you lay your head on the ground and start listening... then you realize its coming from behind you, and straight towards you. you turn around and see an aimposing armored jouster lowering his lance, ready to hit you.





Daft said:


> The clock strikes 5 o'clock and you get ready to go home. All your co-workers have already started packing things and you stretch back a bit, letting out a deep sigh. As you make your way to the elevator, you see a dark room with a lit computer screen. From the little lighting you see from the computer screen, you see a silhouette of a body laying in the back of the room. You turn on the lights in the room and to your horror, you discover the corpse of a female co-worker, with parts of flesh ripped off and bathing in a pool of blood. You feel nausea and throw up at the horrific sight of a mutilated corpse; at that the moment, you hear the ping from the elevator and then chaos erupts: people screaming and running away in panic; you look into the corridor and see zombies pouring out of the elevators. Then you hear a grunt from the corpse behind behind you.





Daft said:


> You're on your way to the airport to catch a flight and take a cab. When you arrive, you pay the driver and pick up your luggage. Suddenly you hear someone call out to you. You look up and see your (fictional or whatever) ex-gf, hands bloodied, holding a big kitchen knife. "Timmy-kun~ I still love you "


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

I get a free pass I already wrote you a short story


----------



## Alicia (Feb 15, 2015)

its just an idea if you don't wanna do it then don't


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Well now I have to


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

ane said:


> You gave up the names Kiba, Renji and Serpico
> 
> Not sure if allowing you to keep changing is a good thing





ane said:


> Actually, fuck Kiba and Serpico.
> 
> You gave up Renji.
> 
> I shouldn't talk to you anymore.



Serpico is awesome. There's a couple Hellsing names I'd like, too. And I had Klarth, from Tales of Phantasia, who is awesome. I think I also had Yumichika, best Bleach character.

But everyone knows me as krory now. If people knew me better by my real name or another name, I'd change, but everyone was like "Nah, you're krory" so I went back to it.



~M~ said:


> I read D. Gray Man until the author took a hiatus, didn't she die or something actually?



Nah, the series just got REALLY bad. Wrote off almost all characters and focused on a yaoi-centric story involving the main pretty males.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2015)

I like Serpico too, that's why I listed as one of the three names you should have never given up, but Renji. He is probably the reason why I read Bleach for as long as I did


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

I admit I only did Renji to impress someone.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2015)

You're not worthy of him


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

ane x Krory confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2015)

Will leave him for Renji in a heartbeat

Sorry, Matt


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

It's okay.

Everyone leaves me.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Once you're gay, I'm always here buddy


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 15, 2015)

M will be a more caring person than I am anyway


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

ane said:


> M will be a more caring person than I am anyway



You'd probably be more caring than my unrequited love now.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

If the person we love doesn't love us back, they don't deserve us. 

It will never seem like that in the moment but it's true. 

The reason the person doesn't return the love isn't because he/she is "better", if that were true they would see us for our value and realize our love could compensate. 

The only reason will ever be that he/she is misguided or can't feel love. Or they're already taken. Regardless, it's never our own fault.

edit: on an unrelated note, where is trinity? She comes and goes at weeks at a time, makes me sad


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

Taken. 

And yeah, I dunno, been a few days.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

If she were here maybe I could still swing second place.  And she never posted in my theme song thread!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Taken? Forbidden fruit looks sweet and is always rotten on the inside. 

Krory I gave you a vote I dunno what else I could do


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Taken? Forbidden fruit looks sweet and is always rotten on the inside.
> 
> Krory I gave you a vote I dunno what else I could do



Well I mean, the feelings were there even before then. There was just never any mutual interest.

Nothing you can do, and I'm trying to make sure no "outsiders" come and vote for me because I complain a lot on Skype.


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 15, 2015)

I should really visit this thread more often. I'm missing out on a lot of fun, it seems. xD


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

Only when I'm not being emo.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> I should really visit this thread more often. I'm missing out on a lot of fun, it seems. xD


uh, duh  


krory said:


> Only when I'm not being emo.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

krory said:


> Well I mean, the feelings were there even before then. There was just never any mutual interest.
> 
> Nothing you can do, and I'm trying to make sure no "outsiders" come and vote for me because I complain a lot on Skype.



I don't really think there's anything wrong with non-artists voting in sotw, it used to happen a lot more than it does now


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 15, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I don't really think there's anything wrong with non-artists voting in sotw, it used to happen a lot more than it does now



Yeah, I remember seeing more than 20 votes on a few of them a couple of years back.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I don't really think there's anything wrong with non-artists voting in sotw, it used to happen a lot more than it does now



I don't want people to vote just because they're not satisfied with how things are going or because I bring it up. Feels too much like I'm whoring.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Well yeah, don't ask for votes, but still...


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

I don't ask for votes.

If I did, I would win.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm not implying you did or would at all!!!!!! 

I'm just saying asking friends to vote is cool because it means more people in the section


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah, but then they're friends so if/when they vote for you, you just feel like, "Well, this is awkward."


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 15, 2015)

I'd probably vote my friends for 3rd all the time and never more just to rub salt


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Good thing I have no friends


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

Friends only end up leaving you in the end.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Don't cry cuz it's over 

Smile cuz it happened


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

Or do nothing.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2015)

Krory my fiance left me like 3 weeks ago, you're okay, alright?


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2015)

Everyone's always alright.


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 15, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Good thing I have no friends



This has already foiled my plan too


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 16, 2015)

​
Alla prima (made in one sitting) oil painting I made in class today 

Pretty satisfied. I'll never make a photo on a canvas but I'll make cuties


----------



## kire (Feb 17, 2015)

That's nice m!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

It's cute, not good, but cute. So I'm happy


----------



## kire (Feb 17, 2015)

Cuteness is a good thing!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Exactly. And it's my thing


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

Daily reminder of how unartistic I am.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 17, 2015)

krory said:


> People usually don't like facts.



dafuq has that to do with my post?

[YOUTUBE]u5ZUshzhMtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't understand the argument here


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

There is no argument...?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

I just saw "hate" and "don't like facts" so I naturally assumed


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 17, 2015)

Who are we hating? 

Whoever it is, I'm in


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

We're hating me, and my lack of artistic insight.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Krory you should channel that frustration into art. That's the spark it takes


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not frustrated tho. Probably a little self-loathing and empty and pessimistic. But not frustrated!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't have it with me but I just slapped some blood splatter-like paint all over the canvas with me in a fetal position in the corner when I felt that way a while back


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with feeling blue. There's a trigger feeling I have where I start to "not feel good" and it's all over my mind and body and I know it's the start of a depressive attitude. 

Unrequited love is a reasonable reason to feel down. 

Do you see a therapist? They're not for crazy people. I see one like 1-2 times a week. But I'm also a psychology student so i'm biased


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

To feel unrequited love only means you have a lot of love and care in your heart to give. It's a good thing. When the person who appreciates it finds it, they'll be blessed. Most people don't give a shit about others when it comes down to it but even if you don't think it, you got a tender heart which is good 



> I was. It wasn't serving much purpose, she was pretty poor at her job. Ten session resulting in one where she suggested I do tai chi, one where I need to "get over" my depression, and eight where I needed to remind her of what we talked about previously which took up most of the session. She also mostly told me to just go take part in a group therapy session for people with depression, but I'm not good with groups in public.


I go to group and personally it makes me feel worse actually because my story is literally the most depressing in the room and everyone around me has such minor issues, it feels completely uncomfortable. I don't think it's a very effective manner tbh. 

Yeah, it sounds like you've had very poor therapists. You can't "get over" depression, it's an illness, that's like getting over a cold instantly. The effective treatments are self-acceptance, mindfullness, gradual behavior change, unconditional support. 

I find it so sad so many people have bad psychiatry experiences because I've had 3 and the first was a man, who wasn't particularly helpful but did give good advice like be more assertive, my next was a woman who taught me mindfullness (read up on it if you like) until she returned to canada, and I love the support I get from my current one. 

Meds also do help but I'm on a rather complex regiment: 60mg prozac (rather high) for depression, 200mg lamictal for mood stabalization, 15 mg Valium for headaches/stress (but I take more or less valium depending on the day) 

This is all the accumulation of 5 years I suppose. Not that long to older people but it's been a big chunk of my life. 

But as one wise therapist told me, she never asked for her back pain, she never asked to need pills, but she does what she can in every way to make it better and if some days she can't work because of it, that's okay. We all hurt 

I suppose that's why I've turned to art, when I'm totally engrossed in creation I lose all the baggage that follows me. Can't live in regret


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

> My problems are pretty much chemical only, I don't think I really have a reason to be depressed.


Depending on who you ask, depression only _can_ be chemical. Mine is just compounded by a shitty life and a history of depression (I don't even know how many times my mom tried to kill herself). 

It's an illness. You didn't ask for it. It's the depression talking when it feels like it's your own fault. 



> "Well fuck, what right do I have to be bummed out?" But then not enough for me to actually improve my outlook.


You can't change your outlook overnight, and plenty of people who have had it better than me have given up and killed themselves. But I'm nothing special. I've just had support. There's nothing wrong with who you are, demons haunt us all. 

Interesting that you take Effexor, wikipedia is telling me it's supposed to be stronger than prozac and used as a second line of defense but my doctors have always told me that prozac seriously messes with your brain channels. And I've been on it for years I don't know when they'll ween me off of it. 

My medicine's paid for by medicaid. I dunno if you qualify for it. I would personally ask your doctor about an anti-anxiety medicine like Klonopin (Clonazepam) because it's a stronger valium and really what these kinds of drugs do is give you an "I don't give a darn attitude" which some people may think is bad, but really it means a lot less self-loathing and for me it makes it soooooo easy to just talk to people. 

I've been in a psychiatric hospital for threatening to kill myself after my fiance left but I was over twice the legal limit for being drunk (fucking pig police had no right to take me) and it was not a good experience. They did nothing for me. 



> You'll see me trolling or mocking things like the whole stupid "manspreading" thing or complaining or ranting about video games. Because every minute I spend doing that is another nice minute I'm not spending questioning why I woke up.


Isn't that what everyone does though? It's natural to need distractions, to occupy time and the mind. I don't think you should discredit yourself for complaining about "trivial" things because everyone I've ever spoken to does that. It sounds like when you're writing or engaging your mind you aren't thinking "why do I even exist" because you're really _living in the moment_. That's the key to life. I feel overwhelmed so often but I have to step back and just tell myself to make it through the day, whatever's stressing me will come and pass and I don't need to deal with it now. 

No one is happy all the time. Happiness is a misunderstood term. It's something you can only feel for a second. So when we're eating a good meal, watching a good movie, making art, those are moments of happiness. Other times we'll feel bored, sad, anxious, empty, anything, just as anyone will. But the goal of life is contentment, where you have balance. When a person holds onto the happy moments and lets the rest of the shit slide they've reached that contentment. 

That being said, just because depression is chemical doesn't mean we have no control over it. With help and gradual change, shifting your mindset changes the world. I hate group therapy in part because there's one leader who laughs a lot when I say something and retorts with how silly what I'm feeling is. And that makes me feel kind of bad. But then I try to let my logical brain take over and see "yeah, it's normal for me to feel sad after my relationship ended". Maybe that's a poor example but it's kind of like we see things through a negative lens sometimes and we don't have to. 

I wish I could handpick a therapist to help you. The one I had that left for Canada was one of the most amazing people her field I think (but she was also a woman's specialist ). But I guess the point of my rant is that yeah, it's not your fault because you didn't do anything to get where you are and it's hard to change your view of the world. It takes a lot of help and unconditional support


----------



## Alicia (Feb 17, 2015)

Interesting, I always thought that depression had a root cause, but never thought it would be chemical. I myself never sought help for my depression, and I wouldn't want to be taking medication for it.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Well the doctor told you that because they have to try it first, anti-depressents reduce anxiety (by about as much as an ant's worth), because REAL anti-anxiety meds do work (which is why they're addicting, who wants to be stressed). Sometimes a doctor will try going through 2-3 antidepressents before using an anxiety med. I personally drink a pot of coffee a day but my caffeine receptors are fried. 

I feel if you told him your family has anxiety issues and that you feel like your anxiety is holding you back socially,and given your medical history, as a medical professional he should really prescribe something even as mild as valium. But there are simply psychiatrists and doctors who don't hand them out because of their addictive qualities. The sadness behind that is that they work. 

I feel like you probably snack when you're stressed for example, and have a hard time really relaxing (which is why you vent negative thoughts). Both are things an anti-anxiety med would help curb. And then once you're able to truly relax you can spend more time on your art, writing, going on walks, yoga, anything that makes you happy and free. Then you have less need for the pills. 

And really you're just being too hard on yourself. You do have friends here, even if they're "only" e-friends, friends on the internet can be more real than irl ones. You may not touch or feel them but you get truth and more social exposure than any other way. And one day you will have someone to touch and feel. And no homo, but you have a family, hug them once in a while. Sounds small or gay but I'm literally alone and do crave human contact sometimes and that leads to bad decisions actually, because I'm not thinking of what's best for me. 

If you look at the suggestions forum all I do is complain. I'll rant and rave, be headstrong and arrogant, some will even think I bait. There's a part of that in all of us. But when I see you and you  even if it's a little bit ironic, it's still showing me that you're laughing at yourself, and that's good! Everyone needs to be able to laugh at him or herself. It's a form of self-love. It's okay to have flaws. I go around area 11 flirting with guys that have cute anime sets and I know it's laughable but it's okay because it's just me following my heart a little. 

You're self-conscious. Everyone is. My first therapist called it the insecurity game, we all try to act like we're not but we're totally insecure on the inside. Which is why it's important to find one or two people that can unconditionally support you. 

But come on man, I know they're only e-points, but you simply walk into mordor! You have an extra big avy! These are online things but there's no reason to discredit them with "only" or "it's nothing" because it's something and in this harsh, crazy world, grab what is good and hold onto it and say "hell yeah I'm proud and awesome". I don't think people dislike you as much as you think. You're in a skype group, you have a fanclub, you're a talented artist, and I don't know you irl but I'm sure you do something else that's unique. 

I'm not a councilor or anything I'm a student so I know nothing but I like you Krory even though we disagree at times, but you're really just too hard on yourself. And that's going to be a little bit because you might be letting a few toxic people whisper words of discouragement in your ear, but don't care about what people think. 

Losing weight? It's hard. You have your whole life to deal with it. Are heavy people incapable of being happy? Not at all, I see couples all the time, slim with big or big with big, it doesn't matter. It can hurt your health but as far as I know you're only 29 so until you have a heart attack wake up call, it really will never be too late. And the change doesn't have to be today. Another important note is the connection between mind and body, it might not be what you're doing to your body at all, if your mind is sad and stressed it's going to retain weight.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Family's can be messed up. My philosophy of art professor (a ludicrous man, off the rails) would often quote his favorite poem, "They fuck you up, your Mom and Dad!" So I understand not getting total support from them. In fact, it's rare to have a supportive family I feel. 

Going off on a tangent, my ex-fiance had a super supportive family. Too much so. She clung to them, I don't think she ever really grew up into her own person other than "daughter". The desire and attention she had to see them disturbed me. And I come from having no father and my mother passed so I told myself not to judge. But they're actually a cast of incredibly dysfunctional people. Her father works on cars but has no job, makes no money, is 60, is a hypochondriac, no high school education, and would make our discussion here look like cheery sunshine. Her mother has two jobs, is thin as a rail from stress and smoking, has so few chances to relax, and never opens up just like the father. Everyone let's sleeping dogs lie. And then there's her 28 year old drug-addict brother who lives at home and sells his extra meds, steals from stores, has  incredibly offensive mannerisms, and sent me several threatening messages when he thought I choked my fiance when she had hickies. And these are her role models, she actually respects these people and they encourage her to do "whatever she wants" even though she's screwing over me and a huge portion of her own life because they want to bother arguing. Being too close to your family is not always a good thing. 

When  it comes to sotw now, I really just do my best effort, and I promise you I'll always submit something that I feel is one of my best pieces yet and the majority of the time I will get 0 points. But sometimes the stars align like they did last week and I'll win. The thing is, you can't please everyone all the time. In a weird way, we really do have to be selfish in this world. No one else is going to make you happy. No one else is going to give you a sense of accomplishment. You give those things to yourself. 

As a child we're told not to be selfish so we don't take things from others. Well that's half true, other people will seldom have anything worth taking. But there are gems in the world that give unconditional love, support, kindness, etc. And I can just tell that you have a lot of love to give. I'm the same way. It's why I loved my ex so much and it's why I flirt and tease with boys on here so much. But to feel like these feelings are wrong, as people often do, of course hurts, so it's natural to feel like you're broken or stupid or emo when really you're just a good person in a bad world. 

Probably one of the hardest things to overcome is other people's words. You're right, if everyone's saying it, isn't it true, we say? But when we let our logical side of the brain take over and step back, do people really know everything? Do the people I'm listening to really have their lives together so well that I should take their advice or care what they think? You'd be surprised how often the answer is no, they don't even know what they're talking about, they don't know me, and they're just talking to talk and not help anything. People with depression will always look inwards for blame and ignorant people will always look at others to blame. But we shouldn't let ourselves be vulnerable to ignorant people. You have to care about you, you have to love yourself, you have to do things for you, you are the center of the universe. All other doubts are just distractions.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow ok so I guess trinity can just walk into my office, this isn't group therapy ma'am


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

I feel like I'm missing something between Trinity and Krory and Trinity I love you bitch but talking to someone aggressively like that will not get anyone in a better state of mind. It does not inspire calmness.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Nothing Krory's said has been private He hasn't mentioned a single name besides his family.

If he's comfortable discussing his problems online it's a hundred times better than holding it in


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Trinity said:
			
		

> the trick is removing "i can't" from your vocabulary. if you can do this, you can also remove any other negative contractions that block your path in achieving what you'd like.


This is behavioral therapy which is about 3 steps ahead of realizing your depression is an illness and handling it cognitively.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

Trinity if Krory feels unrequited love towards you as your post implies the best thing for you to do is stay out of his way, talking to him does not help. 

I am speaking to you as someone living with my ex-fiance of 3 years, in the middle of handling who's moving out, all of this face to face. Contact is toxic. h


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

You don't seem particularly empathetic. You guys can still talk because it's different than me coming out of living with someone out of the blue, you don't have to cut contact completely, in fact you shouldn't, you shouldn't sacrifice a friendship. But that means you have to act normal. Even if Krory shows affection. What's wrong with affection? 


From what I've gathered talking to him, he's not blaming all his problems on love. We've discussed so much more, from family to outlook to behavior.He barely mentioned the love part.

Trinity you made this about you, you didn't have to say anything and this would have been completely anonymous and without a conflict of interest.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 17, 2015)

I completely know that the discussion is between you two because it makes no sense to me. 

And trinity you quoted me and then restated it a little different so I don't feel like thinking about this anymore, advice booth closed for the night 

Back on topic: oil pastel meant to be a calming pic for therapy room


----------



## Krory (Feb 17, 2015)

*Grooooooooooaaaaan*

I think I'm going to go with my second idea.

Thankfully it's only Tuesday.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll see where I am once I finish these


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2015)

Shut up daft this thread doesn't exist until this page


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

wait one sec I didn't read everything


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

Then don't read everything.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 18, 2015)

I was sleeping but, yeah, I can see how the thread just started at this page

Posting from phone is a pain and I won't have a computer for a pair hours but if anyone needs to vent in my PMs, they're open

Weather is warm again. I might take my camera to the city this weekend


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 18, 2015)

Needless to say, I can also make posts of this thread dissapear if any of you would feel better


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

'tis up to Trin if she wants it removed, but I won't touch the subject again otherwise.

Instead, I'm going to sit here and ponder on wtf to do with SotW. Just kind of blank. At least it's only Wednesday, though.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

krory said:


> Then don't read everything.



but I _want _to read everything 

don't worry krory I won't make fun of this. I might be a jerk 90% of the time, but I ain't mr. vain


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep, still some days to finish entries


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

And now I have requests in my shop to fill.  Life is haaaaaaard.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2015)

I had no idea this thread was about trinity until she said so. I thought it was just normal advice conversation. 

I don't want her drama to ruin the quality of my long content posts


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

I thought we were moving on from this, kids?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

bricklink is amazing, I can order whatever Lego parts I need.

Obviously I've been ordering a lot of Bionicle parts although my wallet is crying.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 18, 2015)

This is all and you probably saw it already

But it should be posted here anyway

[YOUTUBE]aXa8s9R7-24[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

I never thought Dali & Disney could go together so well~


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

I think I have the new idea for my SotW entry, but I need to work on my shop first and watch some annie mays.

What sort of artistic things are you folks up to?


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 18, 2015)

Trying to think what cute anime girl smokes for sotw

but first drawing ryuuko for the sketch of the week


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Trying to think what cute anime girl smokes for sotw
> 
> but first drawing ryuuko for the sketch of the week



First one that comes to mind is the girl from FLCL. Can't really think of anything else.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

Ultear said:


> Trying to think what cute anime girl smokes for sotw
> 
> but first drawing ryuuko for the sketch of the week



Faye Valentine (Cowboy Bebop)


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2015)

done                             .
sorry for causing trouble.
nice art m


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

You didn't, cut this out.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

Trinity said:


> done                             .
> sorry for causing trouble.
> nice art m



stop being so dramatic

wear your set and don't disappear again


----------



## Arcuya (Feb 18, 2015)

Yeah, I couldn't find much good stocks for fooly cooly

faye is a good shout


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2015)

i have no set atm, i'll likely get all dressed up again upon finally changing the username. no worries.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know what to do with my avatar.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

Sometimes I like being sad 

[YOUTUBE]ojoW-6CJ0Ps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2015)

I have been reusing old avatars for so long.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

I need another obscure female actress/singer/whatever to fetishize.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

Where's your Nanna love? i'd like to see her back in your avvys


----------



## Alicia (Feb 18, 2015)

I know its mostly cheesy animu music, but please share yours, everyone~


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll post something there momentarily.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2015)

Very boring day 

Guess I'll blame the snow. Feels like I'm starting to get ill with something


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2015)

meant to dump this in the thread some time ago, completely slipped my mind

speed paints. 8-20 min maximum depending on the time i want to spend on it for quality's sake. for the record, i am an unusually fast artist, boyfriend ca182 can confirm





wanna whip out my tablet again soon. that'd be nice.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2015)

That _would_ be nice.

I like the second one quite a bit, very nice.  It all looks pretty groovy but the moon very easily draws the attention with glow.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2015)

We're practicing "speed" oil painting but that really means 3 hours so I guess it depends on how you look at time


----------



## kire (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish I could finish anything in a couple of hours..


----------



## Alicia (Feb 19, 2015)

Trinity said:


> meant to dump this in the thread some time ago, completely slipped my mind
> 
> speed paints. 8-20 min maximum depending on the time i want to spend on it for quality's sake. for the record, i am an unusually fast artist, *boyfriend ca182 can confirm*



Wow the more I know about you the more I am surprised


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 19, 2015)

Why? Can't she have a boyfriend?


----------



## Alicia (Feb 19, 2015)

no I'm not saying she can't

I'm just surprised she has a relationship with another forum member.


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2015)

kire said:


> I wish I could finish anything in a couple of hours..



Hell, I'd settle for finishing anything in general!


----------



## Alicia (Feb 19, 2015)

krory said:


> Hell, I'd settle for finishing anything in general!



I can't even start on something to begin with


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Like a young bird from its mother's nest, 

You can never finish, only hope it flies


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2015)

Are you high bruh


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2015)

I'll have what he's having.

On another note, Trin, have you ever done like a recording or live stream or something of you doing a speed-painting like that? That'd be fun.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2015)

I am high. I caved in and bought an oz of weed because I'm out of  valium and need to keep normal up. Been getting extra space from using my hookah. 


If I could draw well I could give such a video but I could do a speed vid of making an avy in 1-2 minute realtime  but you can probably all do that


----------



## Kanga (Feb 19, 2015)

ane said:


> This is all and you probably saw it already
> 
> But it should be posted here anyway
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aXa8s9R7-24[/YOUTUBE]




I enjoyed this more than I thought I would. 

It has me wanting to draw some surrealism but tbh I'd probably just draw cubism instead. 

I love cubism just too much.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2015)

I wanted a namechange and all I got is this stupid fucking username said:


> I'll have what he's having.
> 
> On another note, Trin, have you ever done like a recording or live stream or something of you doing a speed-painting like that? That'd be fun.


That's not a bad idea
Maybe I'll do that 
Would kill time
After I'm through with my projects I'll find a hosting site


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Class almost over. High again later. Dunno what to do though, already entered every contest this week


----------



## Krory (Feb 19, 2015)

I took a couple pictures for PotF but I dunno which to use and they're pretty crap.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 19, 2015)

I picked the nearest blue thing, my blanket, and the nearest compliment colour, my cat, so just look for that combinaton.


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

I wish I could meet Dan/Blue.

Because taking a photo of him for this PotF would be a stroke of genius.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2015)

Enter sotw krory, don't let our numbers diminish


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

I just can't, I'm blanking. I've even tried making some avatars for myself and just fudging it all up fuck.

And I feel cheap just swiping gifs off tumblr or something when I can make my own but fuck...


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2015)

S-sasuga, krory-senpai... 

There's ultimate peace in nothingness


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't 

A beautiful word 

Today I won't, don't do anything 

But make art and smoke, with coffee and food included


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 20, 2015)

im gonna try to enter today
i have alot to work on though
damn


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2015)

Good luck, Trinity.

Found a source I think for what I want to do. Let's see if I can make it work.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 20, 2015)

Someone pick my best recent sigs so I can update my portfolio with no work


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 21, 2015)

This one is excellent.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Art teachers love to use this term: "It has this weird moment" where the Q in queen touches the edge but doesn't go over or have a gap. Creates a certain imbalance. I would move the text in general up 5px and maybe left 5px

Only critique. Background is very visually interesting. I see a moment on the left side of the canvas though to create some overlap which I usually try to do


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Trinity said:


> This one is excellent.



The person I made it for chose to use the other version  

But I'll include it in my next update  I quite like it myself


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Art teachers love to use this term: "It has this weird moment" where the Q in queen touches the edge but doesn't go over or have a gap. Creates a certain imbalance. I would move the text in general up 5px and maybe left 5px
> 
> Only critique. Background is very visually interesting. I see a moment on the left side of the canvas though to create some overlap which I usually try to do



Thank you for the advice. 

What do you mean by overlap on the left side?  As in have the background overlap the stock?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, any kind of overlap. The background smudged/popping over the character, an effect covering the left side as I do here, something to pass from the background to foreground and create midground. I often do this by overlapping the text as in my current avy. 

 ;  

It feels weird giving advice though, like I'm imposing rules or my style. I always turn things on and off though to see how they contribute, and sometimes what I add doesn't look good so I keep it simple. 

Looking at it a second time it told me: I want a curves layer (the curves is basically a brightness/contrast level but a hundred times better) 

and I put one on , but idk if you want it darker. Anyways, I recommend experimenting with curves. Idk if you already set them to your liking


----------



## Might Gai (Feb 21, 2015)

you guys have a great sense of color when it comes to sig making

jelly


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

Just posting them side by side so I can see the difference better.

I actually know nothing about curves, have never used them or anything.  So all Greek to me. And don't worry about giving advice, I welcome it. I know my "style" is far from anything... ehh, I dunno. But anyways... I'll experiment a bit, thank you.  I had another stock I wanted to work with a bit, too.

I'm thinking of changin the text, too. It was something sporadic. Need to find a quote more suitable. Hell, maybe that quote would be better suited on my current ava, though I did very little to this ava.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Basically looking at them side by side (my monitor is HD or at least i've been lead to believe so ) the curves layer reduced the number of lights and darks a little and then made the remaining values more exaggerated, to darken in this case. 

It sounds like greek but it's really simple. If I were over your shoulder in person I could teach you to master it in 5 minutes like my (first time ever being a teacher)professor did. If you _really_ know brightness/contrast it's a good enough substitute. 

And in the end I always feel contrast is a matter of opinion, I'll never know how much people will prefer


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Zim said:


> you guys have a great sense of color when it comes to sig making
> 
> jelly



Lmao come see me in person when I call a dark green sweater gray 

I always use complimentary colors. But I think all pallets are good. I've never looked over at someone else's work and said "wow you use color very poorly or good compared to me" (excluding in oil painting when I forget a minute pigment )


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

I can physically see the difference, definitely see the difference in brightness and such. It does look a lot better.  I'll have to try and mess around with it, change the text, or maybe just move on to the other stock.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Recently I've been practicing speed making and just moving on: see trinity's thread (9 avas in probably an hour? Decent for the effort)


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm too obsessive with some things. And then my attitude gets in the way 'cause now I'm like, "Man this sucks, I SHOULD just move on or redo it."


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Obsession is my middle name 

Was even going to post a poem in the poetry thread about it but chose a different one. 

But self-conscious I got over when I accepted there's things out of my control


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

I like that a lot more. But it's now so cool that it can use text


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah, I"m going to put text, I'm just trying to find the perfect stuff for the character. I could reuse Rock n Roll Queen, but I dunno.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm really blanking on text though, so maybe i should just work on another avatar.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 21, 2015)

Perhaps it is best without text? 

Some pieces are brilliant without further noise and distraction. I find the plainer things to be  a simplistic type of beauty.


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

Definitely true - although I didn't really do much of anything to my current avatar, it's definitely better without text. I think. Maybe I'm just not much of a good judge of these things but I definitely agree.

I find I have too many sources I want to work with for avatars. Too much Claire and Moira. And I'll probably just end up sticking with my current Chloe avatar anyway. I like the blue.

Oh, and I have more Lara Croft stock.

Somebody, please stop me.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Simplicity through noise and complication, always my goal

But then again, I had Alice as a mentor, compared to her I do nothing to stocks. So much going on, so much color adjustment, honestly too much but people loved it so I had to learn a bit of it. Dango also used a little more textural influence than me.

I can talk behind her back because she's inactive now


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 21, 2015)

I think so too. If you don't see the avatar with any font, maybe it's because the solution is no text.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

This is where I insert nonsensical text from a text brush or text texture. 

Variation in style. The last request I just did I used no text though


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

For me it's less the font and more the words. I put far too much meaning in them, more than I probably should. 

A lot of what I do is just... random. 

@M - A lot of times I just... can't do much to a stock. I don't know _what_ to do. Like my current avatar, this is the source:



Here's another version I had done but I dunno:


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Like a sculptor sees the product in the marble, the subject molds into what it molds into 

Just get high


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

I    can't.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## Elias (Feb 21, 2015)

I never add text to avatars because I suck at it. I should have em make me an avatar, but he hates me.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

No one escapes my love quite that easily  

Not even trinity or kamikazi


----------



## Alicia (Feb 21, 2015)

But I escaped because you never loved me in the first place


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

I love anyone who believes 

I believe anyone who loves


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

I need to start writing again.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 21, 2015)

these pants itch


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 21, 2015)

tonight i shall paint this entire room

or start on it, ofc


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

Itchy pants are almost as bad as an itchy shirt.

My father and I have to paint an entire house in the first week of March.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Trinity said:


> these pants itch



^                     Art


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 21, 2015)

Indeed. Art.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 21, 2015)

Meeting new dates is harder than expected


----------



## Rapidus (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh how I hate Pink Eye. It kept me from entering this week's SOTW. T_T


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

I want to paint my living room. Maybe in summer.


----------



## kire (Feb 22, 2015)

I need to finish painting some shelves...maybe next month, lol


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

I want to paint about 5 more 18x24in canvases but I have no acrylics, don't feel like using oil.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

I wish I had the equipment and skill to paint with acrylic or oil paint

I'm a complete noob when it comes to mixing colors and handling paintbrushes.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

3 tubes of red blue yellow 1 extra big white is all you need for acrylic. Which is kind of nice. 

But for oil painting there are a lot of "exotic pigments" my teacher recommends us use, and I have another old pack on top of those. No acrylic though... 

Color mixing is a pain. The knowledge is good but time spent with my pallete knife feels wasted


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

hmm will try acrylic then, but I have no knowledge on mixing techniques or color theory or whatever you need to know to pain, like I literally have to start from zero.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

It takes 1 day to learn mixing. Helps to have a color wheel (included in a pack of rbywk acrylic paints)

Color theory? A bunch of useless nonsense, you find what works on your own, I work in compliments but they came to me not I them.


----------



## kire (Feb 22, 2015)

Color mixing is easy, at least for acrylic.  My issue with painting, ok with everything, is I tend to overthink.  I end up turning something that should be simple into a mess.

Is it worth buying a lot of canvas?  Do you sell any of your pics ~M~?


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

I will make a new avatar to be proud of today. 

Or just go back to sleep.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

to lessen the cost: stretch canvases. always do this if you are not a rich businessman and your income can go to something far more valuable that isn't overpriced as fuck

do this by pliers, and an old bed sheet you never use. stretch as hard as you can, then staple. i have the word for the paint..lasso? shit, but you coat that 3 times. it's basically a primer. that's what you need. 
all these supplies cost less than 2 canvases that you buy at hobby lobby or some skeezy art store, and it works perfectly fine. 

m is right, color theory is useless to use.
 however, for beginners, it is best to know not the _function _of colors - but rather learn your_ opinion _and how to use them/how you'd like to use them. you can do this by learning the color theory upright with various websites. learn the basics on mixing, the opposites (not how wrong they are, or how you shouldn't use them! but explore why they're wrong and decide for yourself. explore the nature of these colors) and things like value. (this is to create contrast) (red v blue, hot and cold), because that is how you will strive as a painter. and know it's a bunch of utter shit, while realizing that color relies on three significant factors: saturation, contrast, and your own rich aesthetic


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Trinity said:


> do this by pliers, and an old bed sheet you never use. stretch as hard as you can, then staple. i have the word for the paint..lasso? shit, but you coat that 3 times. it's basically a primer. that's what you need.
> all these supplies cost less than 2 canvases that you buy at hobby lobby or some skeezy art store, and it works perfectly fine.



This is some life-hack type shit right here, that's fucking beautiful.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

kire said:


> Color mixing is easy, at least for acrylic.  My issue with painting, ok with everything, is I tend to overthink.  I end up turning something that should be simple into a mess.
> 
> Is it worth buying a lot of canvas?  Do you sell any of your pics ~M~?



Canvas is pretty cheap. You can get a pad of canvas paper to start to make cheap products if you intend to sell them. All you have to do is mount them to something sturdy/frame it. 

As for stretched canvas on a board, they come in cheap packs. No need to go for the good stuff until it's cheap to you. Ordering online sounds like a good idea but I've never done it before. 

I've never sold my pics but from what I've seen at art stands at the biggest "hipster art" event in detroit I could, for the standard print of 15-20$ and original small painting 30-50$, an 18x24 canvas between $80-120. Of course very talented people sell pieces for up to $500 dollars at stands for one piece. 

As for selling things online like pintrest it seems viable but you make a lot less than by selling things in person. The upside being more exposure. 

I suppose a dedicated person would do both.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

ACTUALLY GUYS, TO GO EVEN CHEAPER. BLOCKS OF WOOD. LITERALLY CUT BLOCKS OF WOOD. 

THEN PRIMER.

THAT'S ALL YOU GOTTA DO.

THAT'S IT.

IT'S CHEAPER THAN THE BEDSHEETS.

while ofc this is a little less exciting (and most certainly less time consuming), it's a very easy method. i'll show you guys the block of wood and abstract painting i did on it, almost exactly like a canvas

i learned the bedsheet thing in the art class i got kicked out of this semester because i didn't pay and was not aware of that at the time
the irony was that i wanted to drop out because i had to buy the supplies and they were well over a 125 dollars
i came the counseling center and discussed dropping out and it turns out, hah, i got disenrolled
i'll never forget it


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't bother stretching or priming canvas unless I want an undercolour below white


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

A full resupply for drawing materials can be $80-100 and $200 for painting supplies (meaning brushes too so not always as high) at the art store Utrecht for my university.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

the starving artist rule is basically what the stretching canvas applies to/block of wood (i know this sounds ridiculous, i know)
same thing with getting your three main colors: red, blue, green + white for values 

don't need any of the other stuff you see in stores such as tan one and tan two and tan 43562 (to give an example), a million different shades of color you yourself could create just by simply mixing it up in your palette


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

wait, I usually waste a lot of paper on drafts, how am I supposed to paint on canvas if I can't fix something I messed up?

and lol I have no clue where to get canvas (well there are art supply shops but idk where these are) and I certainly have no carpentry equipment to cut blocks of wood to use as canvas replacement


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Trinity said:


> ACTUALLY GUYS, TO GO EVEN CHEAPER. BLOCKS OF WOOD. LITERALLY CUT BLOCKS OF WOOD.
> 
> THEN PRIMER.
> 
> ...



Ouch. Sorry to hear about the painting class. Not that you seem to be taking it particularly hard but... still kind of sucks.

Shit, I didn't realize everyone here is literally an artist except me.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

on one hand looking at all these costs that are perhaps yearly (or every six months depending on how active you are as a painter) supplies are very expensive

getting photoshop or paint tool sai + a sturdy tablet is cheap in retrospect, because  there's no need for those supplies

except only that painting digitally is vastly different from painting by hand, it's almost as it's a different thing entirely tho the concept is the same

daft
no need for carpentry equipment either, you have something like home depot (a place that cuts wood, sells home supplies, wooden floors) by your town/city/area and go over once a month even to cut the canvas's you want. get a professional to do it, then get the primer.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

> wait, I usually waste a lot of paper on drafts, how am I supposed to paint on canvas if I can't fix something I messed up?


oh you can

but it won't be immediate like paper and pencil where you can simply erase

you go back to the area once it dries and then decide on fixing the mistake you've created


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

water color is tricky 
have you ever tried sumi-e painting, m


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Daft said:


> wait, I usually waste a lot of paper on drafts, how am I supposed to paint on canvas if I can't fix something I messed up?
> 
> and lol I have no clue where to get canvas (well there are art supply shops but idk where these are) and I certainly have no carpentry equipment to cut blocks of wood to use as canvas replacement



You can fix it; you either scrape off the spot you did with a pallet knife or paint over it  I don't mean to be rude or anything but you just sketch first and build the paint on top. No painting is one layer 

As I say I don't see a reason to even stretch your canvas over wood unless you want to sell it more/make something really good. A pad of canvas paper is where you can start, smooth preferably. It's floppy so you can mount it to something stiff like bristol board (also cheap and good to paint on with acrylic). These are still sellable quality


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

water color is the most accessible, but its damn hard to manipulate


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

it's so relaxing, puts me at ease


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

> I don't see a reason to even stretch your canvas over wood unless you want to sell it more/make something really good


see the thing is, the instructor taught me years ago there's no stretching at all to be done

you literally put the primer on the wood 


because he's a cheap bastard

also, that method for the pad, i've never heard of it, noice


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Trinity said:


> water color is tricky
> have you ever tried sumi-e painting, m



Have I ever been anything but a trickster? I naturally need master it 

I haven't tried e-painting much, I don't have a tablet. Though I have the money for one. So I'm looking.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

Trinity said:


> it's so relaxing, puts me at ease



that discipline is so different from traditional watercolor painting

as is calligraphy, there are certain techniques you have to follow in order to achieve the desired result


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

inutos5 is great, what i'd really want one day is something like a cintiq even. extremely expensive, but may be worth it 

bamboo tablets i hear are nice and are with the ordinary artist's price range. i forget my first tablet, thing was hell, but it worked. even the crappiest ones are the ones that are far more effective for me it seems


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll paint on wood once I live in a studio


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

I guess this is technically an art subject, but this tattoo is simultaneously awesome and probably the biggest mistake this guy ever made:


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]MEN0CzGv5-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Trinity said:


> inutos5 is great, what i'd really want one day is something like a cintiq even. extremely expensive, but may be worth it
> 
> bamboo tablets i hear are nice and are with the ordinary artist's price range. i forget my first tablet, thing was hell, but it worked. even the crappiest ones are the ones that are far more effective for me it seems



When it comes to materials that last, (an easel, brushes, pads of paper, clay,markers) price is less of a matter to me. Quality will last me past school.

With a tablet, I won't break it, so I'll go all out


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

now we're spamming tattoos
oKAY




fun fact: if you get a tattoo on your wrist it will rub off within a year and you'll have to get it done a good three times


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

>$649.99
>Literally as much as my laptop 

A-anooo......


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

Have you guys ever tried Gothic calligraphy? there's so much precision required

[YOUTUBE]sQYuQSZuTtc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

~M~ said:


> >$649.99
> >Literally as much as my laptop
> 
> A-anooo......


a cintiq is around 2k 

y-you 

you may want to reconsider

buying an expensive tablet 

get something i-in between


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

When I go, I'm going big


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

>looks up intuos5
>literally nothing has changed
>it's still 500 dollars for a large
>dies


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Shit...

All of my tattoos are on my wrist.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

Trinity said:


>



This one is so beautiful


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

>tattoo talk
>I'm probably never getting a tattoo

oh well


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

>pro version is only $356.00

Phew 

Also, why would I get a cintiq??? I think the skill of looking at the screen is much better as it is much like what you_ should_ be able to with a still-life


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a tattoo on my right ankle

And a laptop that I bought a pair years ago, not thinking of changing it for now


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Daft said:


> >tattoo talk
> >I'm probably never getting a tattoo
> 
> oh well



Just because you won't et one doesn't mean you can't appreciate the art of it.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2015)

~M~ said:


> >pro version is only $356.00
> 
> Phew
> 
> Also, why would I get a cintiq??? I think the skill of looking at the screen is much better as it is much like what you_ should_ be able to with a still-life


i wasn't directing that toward you necessarily.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

ane said:


> I have a tattoo on my right ankle
> 
> And a laptop that I bought a pair years ago, not thinking of changing it for now



What's the tattoo of?

I know I've mentioned numerous times before, I technically have four.

I have this image, the wing on my left and star on my right wrist (minus the circles, outlined in black).



Then above those on my wrist I have "Dies, Died, Will Die" and "Lives, Lived, Will Live" (via BioShock Infinite).


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

I should really bump my picture thread, need to (or want to) look at more art, maybe it'll inspire me to write something. Been a little more disheartened about it than usual, thinking too much about things like having to name, world build, etc.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm looking at this actually


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

krory said:


> Just because you won't et one doesn't mean you can't appreciate the art of it.



true, but I feel like tattoos could have been so much better if they were done on paper/canvas


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

krory said:


> What's the tattoo of?
> 
> I know I've mentioned numerous times before, I technically have four.
> 
> ...



Blurred, but I took the pic, so I think it's good that  at least you can see something



Oh, things about videogames. Not surprised


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Skin is canvas, too.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

ane said:


> Blurred, but I took the pic, so I think it's good that  at least you can see something
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, things about videogames. Not surprised



Cute. d

And yeah, I expected that type of reply.  Obviously, I get quite a bit of judgment for it, but fuck 'im.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

It's girly and stupid, I know that. 

I was 18 years old, just finished school, and it was a good idea to have some cute cat in my ankle forever.

I don't regret it, mind you, but maybe I could have gotten something with more personality. But, well, cats are still my favourite pet so all is well.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

I have thought for a while of getting something on my neck but I'm afraid because I don't deal well with pain :/


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

ane said:


> It's girly and stupid, I know that.
> 
> I was 18 years old, just finished school, and it was a good idea to have some cute cat in my ankle forever.
> 
> I don't regret it, mind you, but maybe I could have gotten something with more personality. But, well, cats are still my favourite pet so all is well.



I wouldn't quite say "girly" and definitely wouldn't say stupid (I mean, might be kind of hypocritical of me to say so, but I definitely don't think it!).




ane said:


> I have thought for a while of getting someone on my neck but I'm afraid because I don't deal well with pain :/



My sister got a tattoo on the back of her neck and she didn't think it was that bad. Most of her tattoos didn't bother her. My brother told me a good test is pinch the skin of the area of where you want to get it done and if you can tolerate that, you should be good. Depending on where you go, too, the artists can be very considerate of how you feel. They can usually sense discomfort and well ask if you want to break if you able.

When I Got one of mine done, it hurt like hell and a guy was there with his girlfriend getting a tattoo on her hip, was holding her hand and he (jokingly) said he would hold my hand, too.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

ane said:


> I have thought for a while of getting something on my neck but I'm afraid because I don't deal well with pain :/



Call one of my guys and he'll give you a couple pills so you won't feel a thing


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

A lot of places I've been too won't tattoo anyone that they think might be impaired in any way.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

I should just drop the $350 for the intuos 5 medium, I spent $200 dollars on weed and that isn't even an investment....


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

krory said:


> A lot of places I've been too won't tattoo anyone that they think might be impaired in any way.



Try not to seem impaired 

It's worked so far


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Also why does ane get to vote in all the contests????? She doesn't even enter them all!!!!! Outsider!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Also why does ane get to vote in all the contests????? She doesn't even enter them all!!!!! Outsider!!!!!!!!!



lol by that logic only candidates can vote in the presidential elections


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Also why does ane get to vote in all the contests????? She doesn't even enter them all!!!!! Outsider!!!!!!!!!



Deal with it


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

Daft, he is not being serious


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd like to see _you_ try to tell ane what to do.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

ane said:


> Daft, he is not being serious



I know

what makes you think I took it serious?

do you think I'm being serious right now?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

krory said:


> I wouldn't quite say "girly" and definitely wouldn't say stupid (I mean, might be kind of hypocritical of me to say so, but I definitely don't think it!).



Girls get cute animals in their ankles. Or stars. That's what I meant 
As I said, I don't regret it. Maybe I could have thought more of the design, but, well, it's still cute so no big deal. That's all. 



> My sister got a tattoo on the back of her neck and she didn't think it was that bad. Most of her tattoos didn't bother her. My brother told me a good test is pinch the skin of the area of where you want to get it done and if you can tolerate that, you should be good. Depending on where you go, too, the artists can be very considerate of how you feel. They can usually sense discomfort and well ask if you want to break if you able.
> 
> When I Got one of mine done, it hurt like hell and a guy was there with his girlfriend getting a tattoo on her hip, was holding her hand and he (jokingly) said he would hold my hand, too.



It doesn't hurt that much when I do, so maybe
Actually, it wasn't that much the pain, but I felt slightly sick when thinking of what the guy was doing with the needle

Plot twist. the guy was not joking and you broke his heart when you didn't agree



~M~ said:


> Call one of my guys and he'll give you a couple pills so you won't feel a thing



Drugs work too


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

If I took everything seriously I would hate everyone 

Ane and Kamikazi (for WHATEVER reason i mean it's crazy cuz I like you two the most out of smods) voice the general opinion of the staff in the suggestion forums and with the amount of "disagreement" some people would be pissed 

But it's just an internet forum. Poeple doing their things. Nothing heavy


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

ane said:


> Girls get cute animals in their ankles. Or stars. That's what I meant
> As I said, I don't regret it. Maybe I could have thought more of the design, but, well, it's still cute so no big deal. That's all.



That's a wonderful attitude to have!





> It doesn't hurt that much when I do, so maybe
> Actually, it wasn't that much the pain, but I felt slightly sick when thinking of what the guy was doing with the needle
> 
> Plot twist. the guy was not joking and you broke his heart when you didn't agree



H.. he was the one.  And I let him get away. Baka krory!


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Points between the different contests can't lap, correct?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

You mean they don't add? Pretty sure they do 

Which is why Colours has had a million prizes


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh, I thought colours only did SotW.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

No wait I was totally wrong she doesn't have that many points 

Juli has a lot and always entered them all


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

Points are added in all contests

colours is awesome, in all three of them. 
Technically I've entered the three of them in the past, but over time I focused in photography


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

I'll try something for SkotF this time


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm awful at photography as my current pic indicates and I didn't really know about any kind of "manipulation" in that contest.

And I'm waaaaaaay too embarrassed to try Sketch.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 22, 2015)

In PotF you can't really use manipulation. Just enhancing. Basically, colours edits and such.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

ane said:


> In PotF you can't really use manipulation. Just enhancing. Basically, colours edits and such.



That's what I meant, could use color editing but I didn't really know any specifics so I didn't want to chance messing with my entry so I just submitted it as is.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

idk its some wibbly wobbly timey wimey shit 

my main model for years:  

And from there you just gotta jiggle those buttons and edit those curves mang


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh, that's definitely more than I expected we were able to do. Iunno.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

I didn't do that, I just meant for photo manipulation. I added a curves to my iphone's filter


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

krory said:


> And I'm waaaaaaay too embarrassed to try Sketch.



lol I even try but I don't win 

I've only won like twice, ever? So yeah


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Winning is overrated


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Unless you want prizes.


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Though maybe if I manage to keep my shop going for another year I can get something.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 22, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Winning is overrated



losing is underrated


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

I want a big ava


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

Should I r
ead a book instead of watching another anime?


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

Only if you like reading


----------



## Krory (Feb 22, 2015)

I do, it's just a matter of deciding what to read. I want to read stuff I think will influence me, and there's fewer high fantasy anime but I have some books.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2015)

A SONG OF ICE AND FIRE


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 27, 2015)

Psst

We have a new mod in the section


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 27, 2015)

Art section best section


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 27, 2015)

any projects you guys are currently working on


----------



## Alicia (Feb 27, 2015)

Trinity said:


> any projects you guys are currently working on



hmm, I didn't take any pics, but I have been drawing side profiles of mechs for a long time, but I've been struggling with drawing them in perspective, so I got the idea of sculpting a bust of a mech to serve as a template and reference when drawing them in perspective. It is actually a harder task than I imagined though.

I also have to start on a pencil drawing of Spades for her birthday, I'm doing it as a surprise, but I haven't had the motivation to work on it yet. Hopefully I'll start next week because I have 2 weeks left until her bday.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 27, 2015)

Wait one sec- you're a mod??


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

Congratulations, you beautiful bastard Trin.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

And I'm not working on anything. Still need to do SotW, two requests in my shop. Five more months and I can be considered for prizes. 

After that, I think I need a Moira Burton avatar.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 27, 2015)

smoked a bowl of art just now as my current project


----------



## kire (Feb 27, 2015)

. Wtg Trin!

I just bought a bunch of different colored fine point sharpes...I'm going to play with them.


----------



## Meikun (Feb 27, 2015)

I need practice with paneling and over all character consistency, so I'm drawing a sleazy ecchi throw away manga.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 27, 2015)

share it with us when y'all are done maybe

would love to see the end result

right now i'm currently working on a long long story
deciding my next move art/painting wise tho


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

A long story you say?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 27, 2015)

the novel, kror

though i don't feel i have a such a right to call it a novel, imo, not sure what to label it


----------



## Alicia (Feb 27, 2015)

A script

Someday you're gonna film this and join the Hollywood dickheads making millions


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2015)

I want to think of anything I could take a shot of for PotF but my love for electronic devices is very limited.

Cheap TV that I bought because of an offer, this is your chance to shine.


----------



## kire (Feb 28, 2015)

Get a broken one, then smash it to bits.  Could be an interestig pic.
I know what I am going to take a pic of, but lighting and setting is yet to be determined.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2015)

kire said:


> Get a broken one, then smash it to bits.  Could be an interestig pic.
> I know what I am going to take a pic of, but lighting and setting is yet to be determined.



I wantto do this

Not because of PotF but because smashing things look fun


----------



## kire (Feb 28, 2015)

It is!

Anything made of glass especially.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 28, 2015)

It's been too long since I last attempted any visual art output seriously.
I want to change that, so here I am.
Perhaps this place will motivate me and if not by posting art, I hope I'll be able to contribute to this subforum in some other way.

So, hi everyone. You are my senpais. It'll be great.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 28, 2015)

excellent, glad to see you on board

what mediums were you once into?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey, heartsutra, nice to have you. Think you'll be dropping by the contests?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey, heart

Welcome

Tell us about yourself and what do you like seeing in art


And I promise we'll end the interogation. We just like having new people


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 28, 2015)

No interrogation from me  we can just watch each other


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 28, 2015)

Mh, alright, let's see  (@__@)

I just use whatever there is and like to play with it
I don't consider myself good at anything in particular
& I am definitely a team player

Most of the time, I sketch using pencils and pens and leave them unfinished
I started being interested in photography during early high school years, saved up while doing tons of research and bought a used dslr to screw around

It was also in high school that came across a vid in which  talked about  & was _hooked_ ever since

My headquater is based in Germany, ane probably knows from the German convo thread 
I'm majoring in art history & film studies at uni at the moment 
Since all I really do nowadays is read about theories and important people (which I don't mind), my skills that were underdeveloped to begin with are deteriorating even more & it makes me sad

I … I … I … uhh I just doodled this to mark my entrance into the Hidden Village of Art, uhm
It's huge, so I'll just link to it 



And obviously, I get excited pretty fast
I hope I make sense orz


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 28, 2015)

I think I'll hang around and participate in polls first before I participate in contests 

And stare at people
especially at those who stare at me


----------



## kire (Feb 28, 2015)

Cute doodle hearts!
glad you are here!


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 28, 2015)

currently i have an unexpected art/aesthetic blog i didn't even plan on
gotta tell you guys
there's some crazy art out there

@heartsutra: teamplayer, eh
you'll definitely do good when we have collaborations in our contests i bet



> I think I'll hang around and participate in polls first before I participate in contests


feel free


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 1, 2015)

kire ^^/))


I noticed that I said I use pencils
I meant pens
It's been ages since I used pencils ._.

tumblr is a surprisingly nice place for inspiration
it took me some time to admit it
I was so suspicious in the beginning hmm

the problem is, as soon as I see something nice, I want to copy it
but it piles up and I never do anything with it

I keep a folder with images to use for drawing practice.
> almost never practices drawing


----------



## Krory (Mar 1, 2015)

Everyone should draw/paint me a picture of Claire Redfield.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 1, 2015)

Who is … okay I'll google & educate myself


----------



## Alicia (Mar 1, 2015)

She reminds me of reboot Lara though

Like I'd rather draw Lara than Claire tbh


----------



## Stein (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey guys, been checking out this section for a while (though I'm rather inactive..)

Starting a design course at uni this year, so I hope to be posting a lot more things and participate in discussions 



krory said:


> Everyone should draw/paint me a picture of Claire Redfield.



I'll draw Ada for you.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

Pencils are the shit man, buy a case


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 1, 2015)

I just know if I buy pencils, I'll never… oh. Wait.

Language fail orz

I did mean pencils but thought I wrote colored pencils, as in, _crayons_


----------



## Alicia (Mar 1, 2015)

its kinda funny though, because pencil sounds like the Dutch "_penseel_" which means brush. Crayons have the same name "_crayon_" the French have for pencils.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love pencils. Regular pencils. I still have wax crayons, or whatever the name in English is. Not the regular ones but those that will dirty your hands if they happen to go just a bit close to it. 

These:


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 1, 2015)

in German

crayons = Buntstift
pencils = Bleistift

orz


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

^^Pastels 

I used some of those for a fun picture the other day


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

it's funny

i'll go on all kinds of crazes 

for years i'd use a pencil to do my sketches/most of my work, but i got tired of erasing and screwing up and dirtying the paper, so i resorted to using pens in the end


----------



## Alicia (Mar 1, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> in German
> 
> crayons = Buntstift
> pencils = Bleistift
> ...



I like the German name for "ballpoint pen" because its "Kugelschreiber" and it refers to the ballpoint as a bullet its kinda badass


----------



## Alicia (Mar 1, 2015)

Trinity said:


> it's funny
> 
> i'll go on all kinds of crazes
> 
> for years i'd use a pencil to do my sketches/most of my work, but i got tired of erasing and screwing up and dirtying the paper, so i resorted to using pens in the end



what pens? like english is one of the few languages that has a vague name for either fountain pen (I love fountain pens btw, I used to ink my sketches with them in high school) or ballpoint pen


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

ballpoint pen.

any cheap little one of those fuckers does it for me.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh I can't sketch with permanent ink. I rely heavily on sketch lines so I have to use pencils before I work on anything.


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 1, 2015)

At least you can sketch. I can't draw to save my life. xD


----------



## Alicia (Mar 1, 2015)

Lol tbh, I've found myself to be getting worse at it.


----------



## Vasco (Mar 1, 2015)

guys how long does it take to learn photoshop to be able to do what you guys do


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

not long at all vasco

what do you want to learn, first


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

I dunno I actually say it probably takes a year to get "good"


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

good and developing a good sense of style, yeah. hell, that lasts a damn lifetime tbh. your style never stops developing, and what is seen as good a year ago is not as good as you thought it to be. you are always evolving with ps.

but learning the tools, not long at all


----------



## Vasco (Mar 1, 2015)

first ill have my blood related slave get me the software

then start testing the waters looking how to become capable of making my own sets


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

iirc oreo is one of them that knows a few resources, i'm sure plenty members know their stuff

good luck, vasco


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

I guess I mean where the tools are second nature tool too because you can learn them but before you get comfortable with what you_ really_ use and _sometimes_ use I think was a year for me but I also started in GIMP so I suppose that had something to do with it all


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

ah, i see

also: goals for this thread
i want it to get to page 100 and have a second convo thread

_god yes_


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

Vasco said:


> first ill have my blood related slave get me the software
> 
> then start testing the waters looking how to become capable of making my own sets



It's probably super easy to start out just cropping things. 


But as a worker/student/gfx wannabe artist I mess most of the time with my adjustment layers so I would like try one out at a time eventually but I feel like I'm imposing something on someone too because I'm like I don't want to influence or misguide. I would make a terrible teacher


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

Trinity said:


> ah, i see
> 
> also: goals for this thread
> i want it to get to page 100 and have a second convo thread
> ...



Ummm that doesn't seem too ambitious  

I aim to get  as my usertitle


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

not ambitious

what r u saying

that is pretty damn impressive for an already dying section, to have a convo last for 100 pages and onward

pls


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

let me put it this way

nf is dying 

less traffic for all sections

the less traffic for all sections from an already quiet section =


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

No our name change will save everything lmao maybe


----------



## Vasco (Mar 1, 2015)

you ever work your magic while listening to stuff?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

I listen to music like 70 percent of the time and 30 percent of the time tv 

Also 420 it with the music bro


----------



## Vasco (Mar 1, 2015)

used to play ancient astronauts when i was high out of my mind

literally outer space

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSOH6hvtcDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 1, 2015)

>anti-pop 

This is really cool


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 1, 2015)

Good evening

I was lurking and thinking about joining this convo for a while now. May I?
Though, I'm not sure if I can be called literally an artist. I'm interested in arts, I'm glad my grafic skill is good enough to help in the general request thread, and "my art" is music. I play Saxophone and Trombone, started with Violin when I was 4 years old. And I'm writing on a book if you can call that "art".

However I hope it is okay to join the convo.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 1, 2015)

I love music. I wish I had any talent in it. Trombone always looked like  a hard to play instrument to me. How is it?


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 1, 2015)

It's not that hard actually. And unlike the Violin it forgives a lot. Technical wise Saxophone is harder and more exhausting, tbh. 

I think every instrument is hard to master, but there are some that are easier to learn than others. I also tried Guitar, Piano, Flute and Drums/Percussion, and every instrument had its difficulty.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 1, 2015)

_of course_ you're welcome to join, my friend

the sax is an excellent instrument, any favorite sax music pieces you wanna share?

any medium can qualify as art, imo. art has such a broad specturm, i love it. one can consider toilet paper art even so as long as you make something out of it. same with literature.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 1, 2015)

Favorite Sax music pieces? Yeah, quite a few tbh. What made me playing Sax is the variety of the instrument. You can use it in almost every genre. Well, in _every_ genre I guess. So depending on what direction you like I could post something.

Greatest experience I had so far was a session with an organ in a church. Love the accoustics in a church, reflecting the whole spectrum of your sound and feeling. Too bad you can't use a church as a place to practice. 

And I agree with you, seeing every day what people consider as art, you can count almost everything as art.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Um no 

Only high class stuff is art 

As determined by me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

Itt we ignore M because he is closed minded

:vegatant


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

i dont know about conventions. I think that the word Art is broad and many things that arent traditionally considered fit there, but I have also seen stuff that I cant get why they are art


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 2, 2015)

itt we just ignore m


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

But it might be because Im ignorant, I dont know


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

So M doesnt exist

Im cool with that


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Like you don't already  

Yall know that feeling when you shine so bright that everyone is hating? 

Yeah didn't think so


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

I have sunglasses


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 2, 2015)

> but I have also seen stuff that I cant get why they are art


one time i was at a museum and i was looking super intently at the wall only to discover that there is literally a canvas with tape on it. just tape. just masking tape on the sides, no painting, no nothing. with no explanation

and then the other museum i went to had a rag displayed on the wall

_a rag_


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Okay for real time though 

Weird art, eh? 

First of all lemme introduce Rothko and blue no 61 



Okay just paint on a canvas right? 

This guy is one of my favorite artists. First of all, just look at this painting for a long time. Isn't it kind of vibrating with color? It's just full of tone. Imagine it on the wall hanging up with nothing else around it. It would look like a scene of pure blue calmness with no distractions of reality  

So, simplistic art... Rags, videos of people standing still, weird stuff... It's art because a person says it is. Yeah maybe a "preschooler" could make it but they didn't have the idea to make a statement with it, nor do they have any training or belief behind their name like an artist  

So basically I think anything can be art but good art is a much more elite distinction


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

I am sure these artists have a very vivid interior life but I dont get them

And then theres the ones like that woman who stayed for eight hours letting others do whatever they wanted with her. As a protest, I get it, but I dont know if Id call it art


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

M, cant check from phone

But I guess you are right. Art can be a way to express yourself and any medium goes, but not everything is good for that


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Good evening
> 
> I was lurking and thinking about joining this convo for a while now. May I?
> Though, I'm not sure if I can be called literally an artist. I'm interested in arts, I'm glad my grafic skill is good enough to help in the general request thread, and "my art" is music. I play Saxophone and Trombone, started with Violin when I was 4 years old. And I'm writing on a book if you can call that "art".
> ...



Hell, I'm not the best graphic artist either. My preferred "art" would be writing, if that can be considered, but I don't even do that anymore. And yet, here I am. I'm quite certain you would be welcome. 

And on the topic of music, I hope all of you folks have gone and gotten a copy of the Music Department's latest Mixtape.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

I'll get it one of these days


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

Good night, you cooky artist types. 

I'mma go to bed and hope that my new user title is up by the time I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Sleep well senpai


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

Just started my day and I'm surviving with coffee at the office

Bless coffee


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

I drink 5-10 cups of coffee a day


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 2, 2015)

Sometimes I wish would, but I don't drink coffee. I have to survive different. 



krory said:


> Hell, I'm not the best graphic artist either. My preferred "art" would be writing, if that can be considered, but I don't even do that anymore. And yet, here I am. I'm quite certain you would be welcome.




Thanks. What did you write though?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

I've never really read krory's stuff


----------



## Alicia (Mar 2, 2015)

been wanting to learn how to use this music software Renoise, but fuck a new batch of bricklink orders just arrived this morning.... need. to. resist. urge. to. build. Legos.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 2, 2015)

also, Trin what the fuck, girl? >luc is even worse than wAD's username


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 2, 2015)

M, every time I see that smiley of Nardo eating ramen, it makes my mouth water a bit
Do want ramen

You are torturing me, jsyk 
Now proceed with that knowledge however you want


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

It makes me hungry too  

So come over for lunch


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

Daft said:


> also, Trin what the fuck, girl? >luc is even worse than wAD's username



>Implying she actually picked it


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Thanks. What did you write though?



Not much.  I participated in Flash Fiction a bit on here and that's mostly the extent of my writing anymore outside of editing my brother's work.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Write a poem every day


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> It makes me hungry too
> 
> So come over for lunch



It is time for dinner in my timezone though 

currently eating out of a nutella glass with a spoon


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Put them on crackers  

Or any food, yum nutella


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 2, 2015)

I'll put it on toast 

nutella x ramen?

nah, ew


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

@M - I don't like writing poetry.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

A very short story. A paragraph to a page


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

I can't do that.  Like, my mind just goes so far.

Like look at my Flash Fiction. I tried to build it up too much. It's scary.

That's why I want to write a series of novels if I ever can settle on a story. Which I can't.

I need more inspiration, and drive.

I also need to get my prize from the OP contest.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Write a book. It's just a cool idea. Just pick any idea nowrries


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 2, 2015)

ಠ_ಠ I have no shame.



hope this is okay
Translation: don't ban me LOL


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 2, 2015)

Even if simple, it's very beautiful heartsutra


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you!
I'm basically just trying to get used to 
– drawing with a tablet
– drawing in illustrator
– drawing from scratch

it really is just very basic ._.


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Write a book. It's just a cool idea. Just pick any idea nowrries



Easier said than done.


----------



## Meikun (Mar 2, 2015)

You'll get used to it sure enough, heartsutra. If you sketch daily post in the Daily Sketch Thread, would love to you what you create. ^^

On another note, certain shonen magazines censorship of nipples has ruined me. So awkward drawing them. ;___;

On another other note, we need someone to bring this place alive...I wonder if dpwater draws as well?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 2, 2015)

there's so many new members here 

so much pride


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

I daresay, your name looks very nice with the green italics all lowercase, Trin.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 2, 2015)

what are you talking about--lowercase...it's all uppercase and i



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (1 members and 4 guests) 		 	 	 		 			*


you had one job


----------



## Alicia (Mar 2, 2015)

still prefer usernames to be properly capitalized

and I spent the entire day building lego


----------



## Vasco (Mar 2, 2015)

>invisible mods

imagining a tiny little animal sniffing through the air, checking if its safe, be startled, quickly dive back into the grass

and pull out a sniper rifle


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 2, 2015)

I like the names bolded tbh ._.


----------



## Vasco (Mar 2, 2015)

id like all the stuff i cant have tbh


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

haha yeah me too


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

And now it's ruined.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Thank you!
> I'm basically just trying to get used to
> ? drawing with a tablet
> ? drawing in illustrator
> ...



I want a tablet so fucking bad  

But I'm kind of waiting to see if I make sure my major is painting


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 2, 2015)

it's just an old wacom bamboo though, I think I've had it for 3 years but never actually did anything with it 

90% of what I'm doing can be done fine without a tablet

It's good I only paid 100 bucks for it 

>implying 100 bucks is no big deal


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

100 bucks is no big deal in the grand scheme 

I want to get a good one that will last me like an intuos model


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 2, 2015)

why not get a cintiq while you're at it?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 2, 2015)

Um cause I'm not a hack  

I mean maybe they're superior. But having to look at the piece on the tablet and screen doesn't seem entirely necessary


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 3, 2015)

I have both the old bamboo and the new intuos one. Way prefer intuos, haven't had the time to use it much though


----------



## Kanga (Mar 3, 2015)

I've had the same bamboo tablet since 2008, I think.

I probably should upgrade but it hasn't quit on me yet despite the replacement parts.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 3, 2015)

oh

reminds me

i should make a recommended list of tablets (cheap vs expensive depending on your budget, no worries)

i'm gonna do this, guys

thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 3, 2015)

I should make... Photoshop tutorials or something


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2015)

I should make my SotW entry.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 3, 2015)

>monday 
um no you shouldn't


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 4, 2015)

2 of three one session paintings on porcelain peaces


----------



## Meikun (Mar 4, 2015)

very nice! :3


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 4, 2015)

love the contrast between both pieces


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

We've gotta do something fun in this section.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Alright then


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2015)

Sure

Any idea?

I wouldn't mind doing  again


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

Wah, are you suggesting we paint you nude? 

That sounds fun, Ane :3

Suck at sets though.


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 5, 2015)

I wouldn't mind a GFX tourney. Be it tags or whatever. :33


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

guten tag.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

But I can't make sets for shit, ane

I was thinking about doing something we both could enjoy, mei


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> guten tag.



Du bist ein Arschloch


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

Daft said:


> Du bist ein Arschloch



Netter Versuch; ich nehm das Kompliment an.
Ich habe in der Tat ein Arschloch.
Ich hoffe, du auch. 

Also, 1,000 post.
Chose the right place for my 1000th post, tbqh.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Nein du hast mich slecht verstanden, I sagte dass du ein Arschloch *bist*, nicht hast


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

We both could enjoy saving this subsection from dying out. 

I guess we don't have enough active users for something anthology level.


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 5, 2015)

Dafuq is up with the German? I can't understand German. D:


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

Daft said:


> Nein du hast mich slecht verstanden, I sagte dass du ein Arschloch *bist*, nicht hast



>slecht
>I

You'll have great business partners. Daft is a paragon of hope. 
Has a spectacular aura about.
Is a jewel in the rough.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Deutsch ist nicht mein Muttersprache, Neger


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

Daft said:


> Deutsch ist nicht mein Muttersprache, Neger



Wow, I felt like I understood that.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

It'll be alright

Du bist nicht schlecht!
Your grammar is actually not bad 


It's the hardest part
Where did you learn German?

*Meikun*, you know German, too?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Congrats, you now know how to insult black people in German


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2015)

Almost sure it is "mein*e* Muttersprache"


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

ane said:


> Almost sure it is "mein*e* Muttersprache"



That's right


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

Rapidus, I've never seen you around before. What artsy things do you like to do? :3


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Anybody knows French instead?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

ane said:


> Almost sure it is "mein*e* Muttersprache"



Do you have a bf, Esther-chan~ ? :33


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

Daft, you scared everyone away.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

shaddap its always my fault


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

Stay away from my future threads. 

Although I'll be counting on you to post in davychans


----------



## Rapidus (Mar 5, 2015)

Meikun said:


> Rapidus, I've never seen you around before. What artsy things do you like to do? :3



Writing and GFX(Tags and the like). I'm learning how to make music beats as well, but currently a total noob at it. (). And yourself? :33


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2015)

ane said:


> Sure
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing  again



This sounds wonderful!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Meikun said:


> Stay away from my future threads.
> 
> Although I'll be counting on you to post in davychans



davychan? I hate that guy I can't stand him why would I post in that shitty guy's threads?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 5, 2015)

hey - 

rapdius

gfx journey?


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Writing and GFX(Tags and the like). I'm learning how to make music beats as well, but currently a total noob at it. (). And yourself? :33



I'm learning how to make music beats as well, I feel like I'm going nowhere fast XD Post your secret to success when you finally get there, ok? :33

Other than that I write and draw mangu.




Daft said:


> davychan? I hate that guy I can't stand him why would I post in that shitty guy's threads?



The point is you'll somehow manage to chase everyone away, you daft git. 



heartsutra said:


> *Meikun*, you know German, too?



Nope, only English and some Japanese along with Spanish.


----------



## Kanga (Mar 5, 2015)

Daft said:


> Anybody knows French instead?



I know a little but I haven't spoken it in awhile.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> It'll be alright
> 
> Du bist nicht schlecht!
> Your grammar is actually not bad
> ...



I learned it during secondary school (US=high school) for 3 years, but I've forgotten so much by now 

also I'm sharing this


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

^ Oh! That reminds me of late teenage days
When my parents would buy those for anyone as a birthday present


----------



## Kanga (Mar 5, 2015)

Those are that robots with the elemental powers...or something.

I can't remember their names.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> ^ Oh! That reminds me of late teenage days
> When my parents would buy those for anyone as a birthday present





Kanga said:


> Those are that robots with the elemental powers...or something.
> 
> I can't remember their names.



It's Bionicle  these three are my own custom creations though, the originals look like this:





[YOUTUBE]3CIJ_MjIOHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanga (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes! That's it.

For whatever reason, I thought they were called Chima.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2015)

OMG

Shego????


I love Shego


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Chima is another Lego toy line lol, but it has nothing to do with Bionicle


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

ane said:


> OMG
> 
> Shego????
> 
> ...



Shego? Is that how Lego is called in Spain?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2015)

Shego is this goddess


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

oops


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

New contest ideas: 

Sculpture of the month 

Bring back Avatar of the Week 

Funny image edit of the fortnight


Let's pls discuss this seriously. People complain there aren't enough ways to earn points and it's too intimidating for them. This widens who can participate. People also think it takes too long to get prizes an this will help 

I also want more to enter


----------



## Kanga (Mar 5, 2015)

@Daft - I figured. Chima is about lions. Wth would lions be doing in a story about robots? 

Lol, ane. Shego is indeed amazing. 

I learned a few days that she and Drakken are official.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2015)

I shipped it
But I'm a pairings ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

But I loved her, with her snarky comments, and always reading magazines and doing her nails
Those two were my favourite characters, but I loved more Shego


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

she's from kim possible, rite?

she works for the villain iirc


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes, Kim Possible

I have a thing for Disney villains


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

PAY ATTENTION TO MY POST


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2015)

This message is hidden because ~M~ is on your ignore list.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

this is ane's theme song :33

[YOUTUBE]Zbxl7n8APOo[/YOUTUBE]

that's how I imagine ane's voice, its cute and innocent~


----------



## Kanga (Mar 5, 2015)

ane said:


> I shipped it
> But I'm a pairings ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> But I loved her, with her snarky comments, and always reading magazines and doing her nails
> Those two were my favourite characters, but I loved more Shego




I can't believe I was so oblivious to it. Now that I look back, it makes perfect sense. They're practically made for one another. 

I enjoyed the comic relief Drakken (and Shego) gave to the show.

@Daft- I honestly read ane's post in a soft voice because that's how I'd imagine her to sound like.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

~M~ said:


> New contest ideas:
> 
> Sculpture of the month
> 
> ...



I'd like to see a test run for these~
Not sure if that will happen, but I can see Funny image edit of the fortnight be flooded with submissions
Maybe we could pick 5 winners for that who earn equal amount of points


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 5, 2015)

hm, well, seeming as my opinion as a new mod is entirely irrelevant and ane won't listen to you

you're out of luck


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Is that really the attitude a moderator should have?

Staff should be ready to listen for suggestions, otherwise this forum will sink into oblivion.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 5, 2015)

assuming you didn't realize i was being facetious, i was being facetious

i'm willing to discuss prizes, sure, always have been


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

In that case, I should apologize for my accusations. Please forgive me.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2015)

Sculpture of the Month sounds like something for people that are already heavy in the art-scene here.

Avatar would be nice to try as I missed the opportunity.

I guess funny image edit would depend on allowances and limitations.

But I'm not even a mod so I doubt my opinion matters, too.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 5, 2015)

My problem with Avatar of the Week is that it is too similar to Signature of the Week
I am aware the space is reduced and it requires a different ability to make it beautiful, but it's still GFX

Can we start with making threads about Sculptures?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

The problem I see with sculptures is that it takes quite an amount of time, effort and resources, and therefore will - according to my estimates - have extremely limited activity here. People barely have the time to put a sketch together, let alone a sculpt.


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2015)

Then again with sculpture, we might as well do painting, too.

Book cover of the fortnight/month, let's do that.

Reaction GIF of the fortnight/month.

Nude of the month.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

ane said:


> This message is hidden because ~M~ is on your ignore list.


Her loss am I rite guys? 


heartsutra said:


> I'd like to see a test run for these~
> Not sure if that will happen, but I can see Funny image edit of the fortnight be flooded with submissions
> Maybe we could pick 5 winners for that who earn equal amount of points


I think the funny image edit would attract a lot of people with little photoshop skills and attract them to the section


Trinity said:


> hm, well, seeming as my opinion as a new mod is entirely irrelevant and ane won't listen to you
> 
> you're out of luck


Your opinion is only irrelevant in my super important suggestion thread, top members only 


krory said:


> Sculpture of the Month sounds like something for people that are already heavy in the art-scene here.
> 
> Avatar would be nice to try as I missed the opportunity.
> 
> ...


When did I say members don't matter? I am the man of the people  

Sculpture someone else in another section mentioned and clay is inexpensive. Just make simple stuff


ane said:


> My problem with Avatar of the Week is that it is too similar to Signature of the Week
> I am aware the space is reduced and it requires a different ability to make it beautiful, but it's still GFX
> 
> Can we start with making threads about Sculptures?



That was the main concern when it started but I feel like some of us make avatars a lot different than signatures. I know I do


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

Daft said:


> The problem I see with sculptures is that it takes quite an amount of time, effort and resources, and therefore will - according to my estimates - have extremely limited activity here. People barely have the time to put a sketch together, let alone a sculpt.


Making a sculpture over a month is glacier-pace slow


krory said:


> Then again with sculpture, we might as well do painting, too.
> 
> Book cover of the fortnight/month, let's do that.
> 
> ...



Sculpture, Painting, and Graphic Design are the widest 3 categories of art  

Book cover is a sig, nude of the month we should totally do, reaction gif fits under my image edit, and paintings? Those go in skotf


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

I am merely spouting my speculations and advise upon this, ~M~.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

My suggestion was to reward the winners with the same amount of points, because I thought it would lessen competition somewhat, lower the walls & encourage participation
However, I have zero experience with this and am new to contests on NF (and NF in gerneral, really), so I don't know if that was a useful suggestion even



~M~ said:


> Sculpture, Painting, and Graphic Design are the widest 3 categories of art



I thought that was literature, music & painting 
or was it sculpture, architecture & painting? 
I think architecture is definitely part of the trio


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

Daft said:


> I am merely spouting my speculations and advise upon this, ~M~.


I know daft-senpai it's just true  Maybe you won't do it but a month is a long time. It's not like they have to be big. We're gonna take pictures after all. Clay is like 10 dollars


heartsutra said:


> My suggestion was to reward the winners with the same amount of points, because I thought it would lessen competition somewhat, lower the walls & encourage participation
> However, I have zero experience with this and am new to contests on NF (and NF in gerneral, really), so I don't know if that was a useful suggestion even
> 
> 
> ...


I should have specified "fine art" you plebian


----------



## Kanga (Mar 5, 2015)

Book cover of the week/month could work if it's about rehashing the covers of your favorite stories. 

Oh, and we could even do movie posters of the week or month!


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

I did not suggest it be a month.

According to my experience, it will turn out the same as SkotF, as the more skilled and veteran sculptors will win by default each time they enter, as they are the more skilled, more efficient, and the ones who put more effort into their work. A novice won't be able to compete at all.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 5, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I should have specified "fine art" you plebian



Gomen nasai, M-sama


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2015)

Kanga said:


> Book cover of the week/month could work if it's about rehashing the covers of your favorite stories.
> 
> Oh, and we could even do movie posters of the week or month!



I Was going to say a winner comes up with a specific genre, or title, or even a synopsis.

So like... someone says, "Create a cover for a horror book." Or... "Create a cover for a story about a young girl coming of age." And in the event that no title is given, you can make up your own, do any author name, whatever you want to make it "complete."


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Creating a book cover for a non-existent book is difficult to say the least.....


----------



## Kanga (Mar 5, 2015)

@krory- That too works as well. 



Daft said:


> I did not suggest it be a month.
> 
> According to my experience, it will turn out the same as SkotF, as the more skilled and veteran sculptors will win by default each time they enter, as they are the more skilled, more efficient, and the ones who put more effort into their work. A novice won't be able to compete at all.



This is true.

Maybe we could have it that the winner of that week can't enter the next contest? So it isn't the same people over and over again.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

That's like sig making but harder, rejected 

Avas are really important. Moreso than they used to be


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2015)

Right, because sculpting isn't hard.  Especially when you don't have the materials.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 5, 2015)

Kanga said:


> @krory- That too works as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm no, that would be unfair..... I honestly don't know how to solve this. 



krory said:


> Right, because sculpting isn't hard.  Especially when you don't have the materials.



That's why I said it's even less accessible than SkotF.


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

this is 2015, sculpt in blender


----------



## Krory (Mar 5, 2015)

Show me how, then.  I mean, we're supposed to be making this EASIER apparently since hard things are a no no.

Or is it just hard things not suggested by M?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

Well it's harder but it's different 

I'm just trying to help out. This the art section. Sculpture is art. In one of the threads the art section was advertised someone wanted to use their sculpture. IDK maybe they should just take pics and put them in PofF 

It was just a suggestion  like we should always be brainstorming


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

People rarely win twice in a row anymore


----------



## Kanga (Mar 5, 2015)

Daft said:


> Hmm no, that would be unfair..... I honestly don't know how to solve this.



Well, not exactly. They just won't be able to enter that week's contest but the next one they can. 

@M - It may not happen often in PotF or Sotw but it does happen quite a bit in SKotF.


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

Exactly, nothing wrong with dishing out shoddy suggestions.  I don't care much for contests, I'm more interested in something fun with no pressure.


----------



## Meikun (Mar 5, 2015)

~M~ said:


> People rarely win twice in a row anymore



That's because I've never entered twice in a row.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 5, 2015)

Meikun said:


> That's because I've never entered twice in a row.



 

^these happened in this order


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Ane can you give me OP?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Krory sculpture is the hardest medium (the greeks considered it the pinnacle of art) but everyone's gong to be at a relatively similar skill level and clay and super sculpey are super cheap. Hell go carve a stick from outside

Also what I did in my design classes: use unconventional materals!!! We had to make things out of paper and tape. We made things out of cardboard. I just imagined a sculpture right now of a bunch of cigarette butts glued together. 

This is the modern era not a classical tradition only thing. It's more time consuming perhaps but that's why it takes a month. 

People just want more ways to win points since the name change thing


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Ane can you give me OP?



The site keeps giving me errors when I try
Tim jinxed you

I will try later, see if i'm more lucky


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Timmu  

He has no idea how hard I will spank him in his fanclub tonight


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Here's an idea: How about we just have occasional special contests for Reward Shop Points. If sculpture of the month is bad we could just do it once maybe, as a bigger thing, instead. And hold an avatar portfolio contest

Kind of more like grand showcases rather than the weekly stuff


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Ane can you give me OP?



Done
Don't be too violent with the spanking



~M~ said:


> Here's an idea: How about we just have occasional special contests for Reward Shop Points. If sculpture of the month is bad we could just do it once maybe, as a bigger thing, instead. And hold an avatar portfolio contest
> 
> Kind of more like grand showcases rather than the weekly stuff



It could be talked of
But, for now, more than contests, I want to redo the shop workers rewards, since it obviously needs a good rethinking of what needs to be done. Both Trinity and I want something to do with the contests too, but I think the shops are a more urgent issue.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

What's wrong with the shop section?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2015)

Almost no activity :/


----------



## Alicia (Mar 6, 2015)

Then tell us, how does the system of shop rewards work?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

ane said:


> Almost no activity :/


I get requests every day, I know way back there were tons of people that requested all the time but it was all almost too chaotic. 

Fewer members now. I'm not sure why as many don't request. I kind of feel like maybe it's the general request thread? A lot of people pick up stuff from the giveaway but that's always been there...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2015)

We check the activity of all shops workers and decide if the amount of work since the beginning, or since their last prize, and the effort it takes to make whatever in their shop is enough for a prize.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Daft said:


> Then tell us, how does the system of shop rewards work?



1. have a shop for 5 month 
2. wait until you're awesome enough to get something shiny 

Collectively, if we go back to my first shop, I've probably been doing this 5 years on and off


----------



## Alicia (Mar 6, 2015)

And you judge this all by yourself? 

There needs to be a clear system in which how shop workers can gain points and then apply for a prize. 

Maybe something like every 3 requests done= 1 point?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah, not doing that.

Not all requests are the same. It's not the same someone who makes gifs or someone who includes many effects and animation.

Making all shops equal would be incredibly unfair to the persons who spend more effort in their work and it would also be an invitation to make mediocre sets since the highest the number, the more prizes you get.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

3 req = 1 point? Sorry but way too low. Shop work is very easy when you don't overthink it 

I don't particularly see how it's not clear when it's more seniority and commitment and then judging the work "hard or good" is just a bonus and qualifier. 

Did everyone miss my last 2 posts?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

atm I think I put the most work into my shop, though I haven't looked at others latel,y but that's not to brag, the people that were my competition and mentors have all left now and most people left do simple stuff it seems.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 6, 2015)

Working on it
Ane and I are in a fight rn
There's a lot of hairpulling and knivethrowing
I'm the good mod  I'm trying to win it for you all


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2015)

Frankly, I think Svesther should just bikini-mud-wrestle and stream it.

Then everyone wins.

Also, fuck SotW this week.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 6, 2015)

We call that Tuesday night


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2015)

ane said:


> We call that Tuesday night



Three days late. Typical krory.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Matt post sum writing


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 6, 2015)

>krory writing anything ever


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2015)

Do it for me 

Kror I'll make it worth your while


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2015)

Trinity said:


> >krory writing anything ever



At this point, I'd have better chances writing something than doing a SotW.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't even know _what_ I would write anymore. Sigh...

Maybe do some stupid zombie thing.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 6, 2015)

not stupid, do it


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2015)

I get the feeling that your idea of stupid and my idea of stupid are not the same.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 6, 2015)

oh, you mean, a _stupid_ zombie story?


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't know anymore...


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't know about anything anymore


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 7, 2015)

damnit krory write


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2015)

Excse you, use was doing SotW and PotF


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 7, 2015)

Write too lmao  

we're so annoying


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

Matt

I could ban you until you write :33


----------



## Alicia (Mar 8, 2015)

But how is he able to post his writings if he's banned?


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 8, 2015)

Send a Skype message, unban.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

He doesn't need to post them
He can just write write write without distractions

Someone grabs his videogames too


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

No one calls me Austin 

But I suppose I like m or em better


----------



## Alicia (Mar 8, 2015)

"Nords are so serious about beards. So many beards. M'aiq thinks they wish they had glorious manes like Khajiit."


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

Esther, why are you so mean to me?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 8, 2015)

How many points do I actually have from contests?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Daft said:


> "Nords are so serious about beards. So many beards. M'aiq thinks they wish they had glorious manes like Khajiit."


I think I saw him twice ever playing 


Daft said:


> How many points do I actually have from contests?



None unless you changed your name


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh wow.
>has turned sig on

The world suddenly looks so much different.

Daft, I really like your sig


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

I've never had sigs off these 8 years. I've unused mine though.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 8, 2015)

I turned them off because I found them too distracting
they easily clutter up the page ._.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

I dunno that was desirable in the early days of the internet 

You should have seen the work alice made. Not to badmouth her she was a main mentor to me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

~M~ said:


> No one calls me Austin
> 
> But I suppose I like m or em better



Most people call me ane
I am fine with that 



krory said:


> Esther, why are you so mean to me?



Public reason, to help you get better
Real reason, you don't want to get there 



Daft said:


> How many points do I actually have from contests?





~M~ said:


> None unless you changed your name



He changed his name
You have 15 points now. Almost there for a prize ~


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

~M~ said:


> I dunno that was desirable in the early days of the internet
> 
> You should have seen the work alice made. Not to badmouth her she was a main mentor to me



First shop I ever requested a set was Alice's
First avatar I took in the Giveaway's was Muse's


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Haha muse/skotty was a star pupil of mine

Edit: I thought daftvirgin might be him but I wasn't sure


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

No, not Skotty
She also made a set for me once, when she was working with Kirsty, but I'm talking of another member: Muse, and before something like woohooitsbrandy (or Brenda, not sure)

Skotty is still around with another name but Muse left


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

ane said:


> Public reason, to help you get better
> Real reason, you don't want to get there



I do want to get to the real reason.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh I thought it went muse>skotty>satsuki and woohooitsbrandy>Brandy or something 

It would be easier if I could see name change histories


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Brandy might have worked in battlestar belief for a little while too I think. It's all so blurry


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

No, Skotty and Muse are different persons. Maybe Skotty had Muse as username at some point, of that I'm not sure, but I'm thinking of Brandy.
She used to work at Crayons' for a while too
Damn, this road down memory lane. So many people left


----------



## Alicia (Mar 8, 2015)

~M~ said:


> None unless you changed your name



That can't be rite 



heartsutra said:


> Oh wow.
> >has turned sig on
> 
> The world suddenly looks so much different.
> ...



arigatou~ :33



ane said:


> Most people call me ane
> I am fine with that



Well, everybody literally calls me daft 



> He changed his name
> You have 15 points now. Almost there for a prize ~







~M~ said:


> Edit: I thought daftvirgin might be him but I wasn't sure



yes, that was my previous username


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just another win and you're there for big avatar


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

M

I found this avatar I took ages ago from the giveaways
I have it tagged as made by M


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

ane said:


> No, Skotty and Muse are different persons. Maybe Skotty had Muse as username at some point, of that I'm not sure, but I'm thinking of Brandy.
> She used to work at Crayons' for a while too
> Damn, this road down memory lane. So many people left



No I know they're different I talk to skotty on skype  I just thought her old name was muse for some reason 

I just think I've worked with both


----------



## Alicia (Mar 8, 2015)

ane said:


> Just another win and you're there for big avatar



I actually want a namechange


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Daft said:


> I actually want a namechange



Worst prize option


----------



## Alicia (Mar 8, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Worst prize option





"M'aiq is done talking."


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 8, 2015)

Although it is the one permanent one. 

We need to have more contests guys really. Maybe just one changing thing a month for points.


----------



## heartsutra (Mar 8, 2015)

I think I'll turn off sigs soon 

cannot handle it 

even my own annoys me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 8, 2015)

The forum looks tidier without them

Sorry, M, I like minimalism better


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

I used to obsess over having big, obnoxious sigs.

Now I'm pretty tidy.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 9, 2015)

I haven't had a big sig since 09 I'm sure


----------



## Krory (Mar 10, 2015)

I have an idea for the next Mixtape album cover.

Excited.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh hey krory


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi.

I guess everyone else is dead.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 11, 2015)

They've been dead a while buddy


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2015)

That explains a lot, actually.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 11, 2015)

We have to live out the lives they don't have


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 11, 2015)

What's the idea for the cover?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2015)

ane said:


> What's the idea for the cover?



The theme is "songs that are exactly three minutes," so I was thinking of taking a picture of my brother's rather small collection of pocket watches, perhaps set to specific times, and using that.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh, it looks like a cool idea

Good luck!!


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks.  Heading off to work, I hope you have/had a splendid birthday, Esther.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 11, 2015)

Still 11th so still birthday
But not at home for the rest of the day, posting from phone

So far its going good


----------



## Alicia (Mar 11, 2015)

Have fun, ane


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you ^^


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 11, 2015)

Slept past oil painting even though I had an alarm


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 11, 2015)

How interested are you guys/think people will be interested in a sig/avatar tutorial by me?


----------



## Krory (Mar 11, 2015)

~M~ said:


> How interested are you guys/think people will be interested in a sig/avatar tutorial by me?



Sometimes I'm not a big fan of the flowery textures/backgrounds etc. you use but still your overall style would have me interested.

Mostly, I would love to see tutorials from you and Trin, namely in regards to her gif transitions like in her recent Hannibal sig and the Cowboy Bebop one.

I couldn't do a tutorial because honestly like 90% of my shit I just do like.. randomly.


----------



## shippofox (Mar 11, 2015)

finish my new signature and avi. ~m you should make any tut you think people may learn the most from


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 11, 2015)

a gif tutorial

but then you will know my secrets


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 11, 2015)

I just won't make one, sounds easiest


----------



## Krory (Mar 12, 2015)

Trinity said:


> a gif tutorial
> 
> but then you will know my secrets



Shit.

You caught on.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm sure I have more sotw points than trin


----------



## kire (Mar 12, 2015)

ane said:


> Still 11th so still birthday
> But not at home for the rest of the day, posting from phone
> 
> So far its going good


It was your Birthday!
I am always late..

Happy Late Birthday Ane!!

I hope you had a good one, and may this year bring you good things.



~M~ said:


> How interested are you guys/think people will be interested in a sig/avatar tutorial by me?


I'd be interested.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 13, 2015)

~M~ said:


> How interested are you guys/think people will be interested in a sig/avatar tutorial by me?



Do it 



kire said:


> It was your Birthday!
> I am always late..
> 
> Happy Late Birthday Ane!!
> ...



Thanks a lot, kire <3

Don't worry, it was just two days ago


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 13, 2015)

Part of me just feels like no one has made a tutorial in forever 

And I need to explain the curves layer and why it completely replaces brightness/contrast


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 16, 2015)

^Essential design tutorials


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 16, 2015)

I will always love Uffie's tutorials


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 16, 2015)

I learned a lot from uffie but never spoke to her  

Colours' effects have always remained mysteriously done to me


----------



## kire (Mar 20, 2015)

~M~ said:


> ^Essential design tutorials



Fantastic, I'll be sure to check that out.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 20, 2015)

Not sure if someone already saw/posted it, but that really got me:


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow

I love this ultrarealistic drawings
I wish I had that talent


----------



## Krory (Mar 20, 2015)

I haven't been here in a while.

I love you guys. ^_^

How's everyone been?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 20, 2015)

Sigh someone work on it for me


----------



## Arcuya (Mar 20, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Not sure if someone already saw/posted it, but that really got me:



weow, I like those 3d looking drawings/paintings people do


----------



## kire (Mar 21, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Not sure if someone already saw/posted it, but that really got me:



Man that just pops right if the page doesn't it.  My glasses never looked like that!

@krory, hey, doing just fine, and you?

@~m~, its coming along well.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 21, 2015)

Fine krory, and you? 



ane said:


> Wow
> 
> I love this ultrarealistic drawings
> I wish I had that talent




Yeah, just amazing how the artist managed it to get all the reflections from that complicated design.



kire said:


> Man that just pops right if the page doesn't it.  My glasses never looked like that!




Only after being in the dishwasher.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 21, 2015)

Glasses in the dishwasher.
I never tried.

Maybe not the best idea. Back in December I lost two pairs and broke one in a month.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 21, 2015)

Depends on their quality imo. The IKEA glasses for $ 5 I'm using every day can stand the dishwasher without a problem. But the wine glasses or the old crytall glasses I got from my grandmother are too worthy to risk it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 21, 2015)

Ikea glasses?
Never tried those.
But ikea stuff, while not the best, serves its purpose. My  couch might not be the most elegant one but it serves my lazy butt. 

But, I've been wearing glasses my whole life (since three years old). I have an optician that has known me since forever. Literally. It would feel bad getting them somewhere else.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh wait... is that a misunterstanding? 

What kind of glasses are you talking about? The ones you're using to see better?


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2015)

As clarification, you should say _glasses _and _eyeglasses _to distinguish between the two in a single post


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 21, 2015)

Speaking of glasses - not the ones for the eyes though - already visited a glas factory and made some glas bubbles. And I engraved pictures on glasses with a diamond cutter (is it called like this in English?).


----------



## Alicia (Mar 21, 2015)

yeah its called diamond cutter

and glass is still spelled with two Ss

that must have been cool though, I once visited a chocolate factory instead but its probably nowhere as cool as a glass factory.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 21, 2015)

Depends on what kind of chocolate factory I guess. 'Cause you can create amazing art with chocolate too.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 22, 2015)

Whoops 

Yeah, I wear glasses so every time glasses are mentioned, I think of eyeglasses

But come to think of it, it didn't make much sense, seeing the drawing and all


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 23, 2015)

My vision is shit tier 
Ane are you near sighted 
I have an astigmatism 
What a nuisance


----------



## Alicia (Mar 23, 2015)

I wear eyeglasses all the time as well. 

Sometimes I wish I'd switch to lenses, but then I hear how annoying they can be from my friends and be glad I stuck with eyeglasses.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 23, 2015)

Reminds me that I totally need a new one.

The older the blinder.


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 23, 2015)

I wear glasses 

It feels like half and half, with the population


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 29, 2015)

Trinity said:


> My vision is shit tier
> Ane are you near sighted
> I have an astigmatism
> What a nuisance



Opposite
Farsighted

And cross-eyed, but that was almost fixed with surgery when I was 5 years old (apparently when I'm tired with no glasses it's slightly noticable, no idea)
Which it's great because when things are far my vision is perfect, or so my eye doctor told me last time


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 29, 2015)

Three coffees so far
I need to find the way to sleep while at work


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish I had someone to make coffee for me  Sleep is overrated anyways


----------



## Eki (Mar 30, 2015)

Keurig is the best.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 3, 2015)

I have just ordered an infrarred filter for my Powershot. I want to take those weird pics 

Too bad it can't be done with the EOS but, apparently, the reflex cameras have a filter that should be removed if I want to use it for this kind of photos. Like phisically removed. I've seen the photos of the process, and even a video. It was like camera gore.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 3, 2015)

I wish I had money for any decent camera at all  

ane are you really an advisor now or is it just for the color?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 4, 2015)

Real advisor

I'm taking a short vacation from forum issues but I will still help a bit in the section 
I really don't want to care about rep or other stupid issues for a while


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, you've been busy lately, well good you're still trapped with us


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 5, 2015)

Oil paint landscape I'm working on for class


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice M 
Good perspective


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, perspective is the main focus of the assignment. I have quite a bit to go I feel though and its due tomorrow


----------



## Juli (Apr 6, 2015)

^ Did you manage to finish it in time, M? I really like the colors that you used, btw. :>



ane said:


> I have just ordered an infrarred filter for my Powershot. I want to take those weird pics
> 
> Too bad it can't be done with the EOS but, apparently, the reflex cameras have a filter that should be removed if I want to use it for this kind of photos. Like phisically removed. I've seen the photos of the process, and even a video. It was like camera gore.



Oh lovely. Please show us some pictures. 
I only have a polarising filter for my camera but lately I've been thinking about getting a grey filter.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 8, 2015)

I finished in time but the professor decided to extend the assignment anyways  

So now it looks much much better. My best painting so far

edit: ane you didn't enjoy your advisor vacation long


----------



## Krory (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been too busy playing vidya to even work on an avatar, much less a sig for SotW.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 9, 2015)

It can only take an hour  that's why everyone should enter


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 9, 2015)

Already thought about entering, but I stand no chance against artists like you, M.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 9, 2015)

This morning I didn't have internet at home

Until that is solved I might not be able to enter PotF


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 9, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Already thought about entering, but I stand no chance against artists like you, M.



I lose plenty  But thank you


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 11, 2015)

Stupid weather

It's raining again


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 11, 2015)

It's been rainy for a month here. And one day hot one day cold. Spring is not kind to Michigan


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 12, 2015)

ane, where are you from?

Was rainy here too yesterday, but we had sun the whole last week - except for easter  - and now it's wonderful again. Thinking of going out and just relaxing in the sun.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 12, 2015)

Spain
Well, can't really complain. It was way too hot before. Besides, no need to wash the car/lazy

Friday was nice. I took my first ever yoga class. So relaxing. I want to try again because classes are only 5€, 3€ if you go to the classes they organize in this big park in the city. Yesterday I was feeling sick so the only things I did was drink tea, watch TV and feel sorry for myself. Today I am still on pajamas 

Enjoy your sun


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 12, 2015)

Always wanted to try yoga too. But here it's pretty expensive. 

Thanks I will.  We don't have as much sun here as there is in Spain, thus it's not that hot either, but I'd rather have some more sun than those rainy summers we had the last few years.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 12, 2015)

It's expensive in most places. Like, I don't know, the other dayI just thought of looking for free events at my city and found it, and it's not even far from where I live, twenty minutes by train.
I got lucky, I guess. I had checked a school nearby but that was way more expensive than that. I need some activity to help me with stress the way dance used to do

Where are you from? Too much rain in summer gets boring :/
Well, it gets boring at any time, but summer is more annoying


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm from Switzerland, and the last 2 or 3 years it was like... nice weather in May and/or June and then totally rainy in July and August. Yea that's annoying, especially for the kids, 'cause we have the summer holidays in July/August.

Having my music to help me with my stress. But some physical activity would be good too.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 12, 2015)

Oh, Switzerland
I know Zurich airport and Swissair, and that's all

Well, and Heidi 

It must be nice, though, not hving suffocating summers. In here it can get so annoying, like, no energy to do anything at all from 12 to 4 PM in July and August
Well, not for kids. No idea where those get their energy but they can outlast any of us 


I need to get a new MP3 player. I don't like listening to music on phone because of the battery, it's always so low already without any help.


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 12, 2015)

Swissair... hmmmm, interesting, 'cause this airline doesn't exist anymore since... hmmm ... 2002 iirc. But it was well known all over the world I guess. Most people know our chocolate and the alps, maybe the banks, but it's a very small country, so in general that's that. 

Yea, too hot is the other annoying extreme. Just a normal, pleasant summer would be nice.

On the road I'm listening music on my phone. Never had a MP3 player for some reason. But I was talking about making music. Even though I kinda miss the time to do it properly at the moment. :/


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 12, 2015)

2002? Then no, my memory is failing me. I mean, it was some time ago but not so much. It must have been another airline 
I've been in the Alps a pair times, but it was in Austria and Germany. 
No ski though :/


Oh, right. You said you are a musician. Sorry, I forgot. What is keeping you so busy you can't make music at the moment?


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 12, 2015)

Well our new airline is called "Swiss", what's similar to Swissair, so you might have seen those.
I don't go skiing either. Not really a fan of mountains, I like the ocean or water in general more. 

Ah, no problem. Hmm, basically my job. At the moment additional a vocational training. Hope after that ended I have more time for music again.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 12, 2015)

It must have been Swiss. As I said, it was some time ago. It was the last plane I took, back when I was living in Germany, to come back to Spain, so 2008

I love water and water scenarios. I would love living close to the sea. Maybe one day
By train I could be by the sea in two hours but still not close enough

Ugh, right, busy with work. I know what that is. Well, yes, hope you have time for that, since you said it helps you relax, and all that


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 12, 2015)

Yoga is cheap as hell in detroit there are 3 yoga studios within walking distance of me... 

Latest painting: still in progress


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 12, 2015)

So far I like it, M


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 12, 2015)

I can't find my tube of white oil paint 

That thing cost like 40 bucks


----------



## Alicia (Apr 12, 2015)

wow that's on par with Apple's pricing


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2015)

Damn toothache is preventing me from trying to make a new avatar.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 12, 2015)

Behold, art


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2015)

Fuck.

I really need to do the back requests in my shop. 

Or ask if the people from a month ago still actually want them.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 17, 2015)

I have a special request from a friend I need to finish today; and after I will do my shop. I don't think the line is too long maybe 2-3 

And then I will do the more important Artist research outline for my sculpture class


----------



## Rapidus (Apr 20, 2015)

Ugh, I have to do my requests, but my motivation is at an all-time low.


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 20, 2015)

tfw can't do my requests bc no photoshop


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 20, 2015)

what happened


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 20, 2015)

i hired an idiot to fix my computer and he deleted the majority of my files


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2015)

Have you murdered him yet?


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 20, 2015)

Idk how I might recommend a person might get PS but I'm sure there are many ways


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 20, 2015)

eh, i just have to find the disc
but i kind of don't want to re-install it once i find it bc i may just find up getting a new laptop either way


repairing this thing is more trouble than its worth, the mouse is giving out and i can't click links properly, the screen flickers and it's not because it has a loose cable, i dunno what to do with it, repairs will cost more than a new one combined if this keeps up 

though then again, it may in fact be a loose cable, afterall, i was told by this moron that it wasn't. having a hard time really trusting his judgement on things now


----------



## Krory (Apr 20, 2015)

Not to try and persuade you one way or another but... new laptops are always nice.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, I at least have an idea for SotW. Somewhat. 

But for now, should probably sleep.

Good night, beauties.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 21, 2015)

I know what I'm doing for sure


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2015)

I need a new Skype hangout.  Artist convo so I can bug thw three of you IN REAL TIME!


----------



## Demetrius (May 3, 2015)

crossing fingers this thread will get to a second part eventually


----------



## Krory (May 3, 2015)

Well maybe if people started posting sexy art again.


----------



## Demetrius (May 4, 2015)

not a bad idea. maybe i should do a poetry slam night thing here instead


----------



## Rapidus (May 4, 2015)

That's actually not a bad idea, Trini! I don't know how I'll do myself, but I'm sure others will thrive.


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Only complaint from professor was windows lack depth which is due to lack of time


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2015)

But poetry is my arch-nemesis.  But what the hell, why not.


----------



## Demetrius (May 4, 2015)

no worries guys.
it would be more of a post-your-favorite-slam-poetry than an actual thing where you have to write. we can do that too, if you wish.

turned out nicely m.


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Poetry is my shit 
Would it be cheating to pull out of my two notebooks for ideas lmao
But I also got a book of the best 20th century poems  

Either way rolls I guess


----------



## Oceania (May 4, 2015)

I'm surprised there isn't a request section for drawings and such.


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Could post in the general request thread for such, likely. No need for an entire section


----------



## Oceania (May 4, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Could post in the general request thread for such, likely. No need for an entire section



 I though it was only for sets though?


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Doesn't really have any rules I feel


----------



## Oceania (May 4, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Doesn't really have any rules I feel



I suppose I could ask.


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Yeah there used to be a whole section dedicated to drawing and stuff but since activity is so low... Really the general request thread someone will point you in the right direction


----------



## Oceania (May 4, 2015)

Well now we play the waiting game.


----------



## Demetrius (May 4, 2015)

not a bad idea. could make a separate thread for that. users will probably get confused since the general request thread usually has graphics and not much else, people wouldn't think of requesting that


----------



## Oceania (May 4, 2015)

Trinity said:


> not a bad idea. could make a separate thread for that. users will probably get confused since the general request thread usually has graphics and not much else, people wouldn't think of requesting that



I think it would be interesting and it would help artists improve in drawing/sketching/ect anything in a given setting.


----------



## Demetrius (May 4, 2015)

Exactly what I was thinking. It would benefit the artist a great deal


----------



## Krory (May 4, 2015)

Sounds wonderful.  Very groovy idea, would definitely make things slightly more confusing if people were to do that in the request thread. I always personally thought that thread was for requesting sets or similar, I would've never thought of requesting artwork like drawings.


----------



## ~M~ (May 4, 2015)

Well when people make "drawing" threads in A11 they're pretty popular, I never realized no one requested drawings in the request thread 

Make it happen


----------



## Demetrius (May 6, 2015)

here we go guys
i hope the op isn't too harsh


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Oceania (May 6, 2015)

aww yeaa! thanks trin.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 6, 2015)

Nice thread, Trin ~


----------



## Demetrius (May 11, 2015)

bummer
maybe i'll kickstart the thread and do some requests and non-requests


----------



## Demetrius (May 11, 2015)

I've been painting an abstract piece 
It's kicking my ass


----------



## Kitsune (May 25, 2015)

Trinity said:


> I've been painting an abstract piece
> It's kicking my ass



Awesome! Love abstract stuff, can't wait to see it if you plan to share.


----------



## ~M~ (May 25, 2015)

My abstract bouquet is essentially finished, I should document and post some photos of it


----------



## Demetrius (May 25, 2015)

i cant fucking breathe


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 25, 2015)

Melting clocks 



I love Dali. One day I should just go to Figueres to visit his museum there


----------



## Esdese (May 26, 2015)

why am I subbed to this


----------



## Kitsune (May 26, 2015)

Why am I not subbed to this? 

*subscribes*


----------



## ~M~ (May 26, 2015)

Shameful display


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 26, 2015)

Kit, love the girl in your avatar
Going to kidnap her


----------



## Kitsune (May 26, 2015)

Thanks! Evolution made it. Thought it might be a little too...uh, cleavage oriented but couldn't resist the masks.

I love the kitty in your avatar, gonna kidnap and cuddle it.


----------



## shippofox (May 28, 2015)

Holy crap I need to check more often


----------



## Mako (Jun 4, 2015)

I should've taken an art class last semester. fml, I'm getting rusty as hell.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 20, 2015)

Ane, review if my shop work is worthy of a big ava pls


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 21, 2015)

Trinity said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



W-wow, I totally misread this as melting cocks >.>


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> Ane, review if my shop work is worthy of a big ava pls



Not yet 



heartsutra said:


> W-wow, I totally misread this as melting cocks >.>



We know what you think of


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 21, 2015)

More like, it wouldn't surprise me if Trin had said that 
Was shocked she didn't


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2015)

New topic: We talk of cocks


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 21, 2015)

Ane said:


> New topic: We talk of clocks



ftfy Ane-sama (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 21, 2015)

I have one in the kitchen that is not working

I might need a more exciting topic


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 21, 2015)

My spidey sense is tingling.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 21, 2015)

Ane said:


> New topic: We talk of cocks


Lewd


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 22, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> Lewd


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2015)

Aren't you a girl? Or are you lesbian?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2015)

None of your concern, Alicia


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2015)

Dull work at day
Might need more coffee


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 22, 2015)

I think ane is a female penis


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 22, 2015)

She's what?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 22, 2015)

Emu meant female penguin
just a typo, Shinobu-san (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 22, 2015)

I would not insult my honor like that again (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2015)

Penises are ugly

Sir,  you and I have nothing else to talk of


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh well, talk about cocks then if you really must


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2015)

I remember when my uncle and aunt had hens.

There was this one, it was like a baby, or a doll, I guess, for my child self. You could hold her and she would close her eyes. Or that weird thing hens have in front of eyes.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 22, 2015)

That reminds me, my grandma brought a baby chicken home once. I'm not sure why, I think it was for me. My memory is really blurry though. Looking back I don't know if that was a good thing. I don't remember taking care of it and don't know what happened to it. 

This will haunt me for the rest of the night now :/


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll send ghost chicken to haunt your dreams too.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 22, 2015)

Speaking about cocks at a _cock_tail party...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 22, 2015)

We can also speak of alcohol

Whiskey <3


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 22, 2015)

C-cocktail party?

Now that you mention it


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 22, 2015)

Whiskey tastes hot. <3


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 22, 2015)

The only alcohol I've come to like is sake so far


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 22, 2015)

_Cock_... *tail*... 

Thinking about that word makes me wondering how drinks got this name.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2015)

Ane said:


> We can also speak of alcohol
> 
> Whiskey <3



You're badass, I can't drink whiskey. 



heartsutra said:


> The only alcohol I've come to like is sake so far



That's surprising. I like sake too, but it's usually not an entry-level drink due to the alcohol taste being so strong.

Have you ever had the cloudy kind? It's a bit sweeter and very good. Usually I prefer dry wine and IPA for beer but something about sweetish sake is good to me (not too sweet of course but just a little).



Shinobu said:


> _Cock_... *tail*...
> 
> Thinking about that word makes me wondering how drinks got this name.



First you get the cocktail then you get the.....

nevermind.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 22, 2015)

ITT:


----------



## Alicia (Jun 22, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> _Cock_... *tail*...
> 
> Thinking about that word makes me wondering how drinks got this name.



Basically the drinks are as colorful as the tail of a cock.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2015)

Leave it to Nagisa to turn this place into the Bath House.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2015)

It wasn't me. 

But now that we have two males in here we should lock the door and paint them in the nude.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 22, 2015)

tbh tbf I thought all girls in the art section were lesbian


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> It wasn't me.
> 
> But now that we have two males in here we should lock the door and paint them in the nude.



Paint me like one of your French girls.


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 23, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> That's surprising. I like sake too, but it's usually not an entry-level drink due to the alcohol taste being so strong.
> 
> Have you ever had the cloudy kind? It's a bit sweeter and very good. Usually I prefer dry wine and IPA for beer but something about sweetish sake is good to me (not too sweet of course but just a little).



I used to work at a well-known Japanese restaurant until I moved to another town for uni. My boss had a decent collection of sake from all price ranges. Whenever he was in a good mood and we had a special occasion to celebrate (birthdays for example) he'd pour some sake for us. It's been a while since I last had sake but I remember that I like both, the cheaper hot and the more pricey cold sake.

Did you mean nigori sake? If yes, I definitely remember my boss selling it because we had one Japanese customer who was a regular and loved it. Not sure if he let me taste it, I think he did and I liked it.


----------



## kire (Jun 23, 2015)

I bought some sake a while back, still haven't tried it.  Its probably the cheep, nasty kind..


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Kitsune (Jun 24, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> tbh tbf I thought all girls in the art section were lesbian



This isn't the Blender. 



Krorypheus said:


> Paint me like one of your French girls.



Alright, lie down on that couch and hold a flower in your mouth.



heartsutra said:


> I used to work at a well-known Japanese restaurant until I moved to another town for uni. My boss had a decent collection of sake from all price ranges. Whenever he was in a good mood and we had a special occasion to celebrate (birthdays for example) he'd pour some sake for us. It's been a while since I last had sake but I remember that I like both, the cheaper hot and the more pricey cold sake.
> 
> Did you mean nigori sake? If yes, I definitely remember my boss selling it because we had one Japanese customer who was a regular and loved it. Not sure if he let me taste it, I think he did and I liked it.



Yes, nigori sake! I forgot the names of the brands I like (mostly recognize them by the bottle). A long time ago my mom had a business associate from Japan give her an extremely expensive bottle of nigori and it was amazing. Haven't had anything quite like it since. 

Also, working at a nice Japanese restaurant sounds awesome.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Well if you aren't all lesbians 
I've been fooling myself all along 
sasuga


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Why am I too lazy to make sets, even for myself?


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't feel like making anything for anyone else atm 
I want to make some big shit for myself


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 24, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> I don't feel like making anything for anyone else atm




Yeah, I know that feeling. Wanted to enter the HoU Banner contest, but after the BH banner... it's frustrating. 

Not because my banner doesn't win, but people are gushing over Ultear's art so hard, denouncing everything else as bad/worst so why even try if you can't copy him... 


Okay, enough of this QQing, let's enjoy the sun...  ... at work...


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 24, 2015)

My personal opinion: not everybody is going to like what you do. I liked your banner, actually. I also liked Ultear's, but in the end I voted for Franky's because I thought that a funny banner worked better in that section. 

I know what it is working in an entry and feeling it is underappreciated. Five years of taking part in contests after all, it is very frustrating. I have had entries that I thought were very good getting very few votes. It's just something you have to learn to deal with. Learn what you can and keep doing what you enjoy doing. If you have fun taking part in contests, then you should do that. We also have contests in HVoA, in case you want to try. SotW is weekly, so more chances to play around.


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah, it's okay for me not to win and I knew not everyone would like what I do. I also can deal with and even appreciate criticism, 'cause you can only learn from that. And this is nothing against Ultear himself, I like his style and art a lot.

It's just the lack of appreciation, taking into account that you've actually spent time in something to give them the possibility to decide how parts of the forum look. Comments like "Thanks god Ultear saved us" or "this, everything else is worst" just don't motivate you to spend more of your free time for an internet forum.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Yeah, I know that feeling. Wanted to enter the HoU Banner contest, but after the BH banner... it's frustrating.
> 
> Not because my banner doesn't win, but people are gushing over Ultear's art so hard, denouncing everything else as bad/worst so why even try if you can't copy him...
> 
> ...





Shinobu said:


> Yeah, it's okay for me not to win and I knew not everyone would like what I do. I also can deal with and even appreciate criticism, 'cause you can only learn from that. And this is nothing against Ultear himself, I like his style and art a lot.
> 
> It's just the lack of appreciation, taking into account that you've actually spent time in something to give them the possibility to decide how parts of the forum look. Comments like "Thanks god Ultear saved us" or "this, everything else is worst" just don't motivate you to spend more of your free time for an internet forum.



I mean, it is frustrating but it's not like I haven't been in those situations many times myself. Like ane said it really is part of being an artist. Some sotws I dont get any votes when I think I've done really well but shit happens, I try and try again and eventually get a win. There were people saying mine were boring, who gives a fuck lol if someone says something I can actually improve on, cool I'll take it into account, otherwise ill just move on with my life.

Also, yours _is _underrated, even jayjay said. Plus, I have a feeling giorno will win anyway.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

A the end of the day, you can only please yourself with your artwork. It sure as hell ain't gonna happen with the whole world 


BH banner contest is rigged as fuck


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2015)

Em Senpai said:


> A the end of the day, you can only please yourself with your artwork. It sure as hell ain't gonna happen with the whole world
> 
> 
> BH banner contest is rigged as fuck



True that

and hey, I didn't lobby for any voters


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm not accusing you at all friend, just because a contest is being rigged it isn't always by the winner


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Yeah, I know that feeling. Wanted to enter the HoU Banner contest, but after the BH banner... it's frustrating.
> 
> Not because my banner doesn't win, but people are gushing over Ultear's art so hard, denouncing everything else as bad/worst so why even try if you can't copy him...
> 
> ...



I feel ya', brah. This is basically what I go through every week with SotW. Hell, the last two weeks, the only reason I got votes is because there were hardly any entries. 

And as Ultear pointed out, despite the number of votes achieved, there were more people in the thread talking about how boring and dull his entry is. People are always going to be like that. If I quit just because of all the shit Lucaniel always says about my entries, I wouldn't even be posting here. 

As far as I'm concerned, for Ultear's entry it was more about style than anything. Yours is still good, and frankly probably took more than most of the gif-related entries (no offense to those entries since then this would just be an endless cycle).


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the understanding guys. I admit I was probably more frustrated than I should've been.

Kitsune requested something elegant and timeless - a reason why I don't understand people saying, Ultear's entry is boring - and it really took me some time to come up with a "new" idea and to finally create it.  (In the end I had like 20 different versions. lol) And then it gets shattered in the first 5 votes/posts and I felt like... "Why even bothering to come up with something?" 

Welp, it's okay now. One life-experience more. /shrug


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Fashion is fickle. When I win I can win for weeks in a row, and then the next few not even place.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Thanks for the understanding guys. I admit I was probably more frustrated than I should've been.
> 
> Kitsune requested something elegant and timeless - a reason why I don't understand people saying, Ultear's entry is boring - and it really took me some time to come up with a "new" idea and to finally create it.  (In the end I had like 20 different versions. lol) And then it gets shattered in the first 5 votes/posts and I felt like... "Why even bothering to come up with something?"
> 
> Welp, it's okay now. One life-experience more. /shrug



Because the people posting and complaining are the Bath House posters - the people voting and saying things about wanting something timeless are the Art posters. There IS some overlap with people like Kitsune, but people talking shit about entries like yours and Ultear's are the ones that want the banners back where we had just a gif of three naked chicks making out with each other.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

I should have forseen this drama. People shouldn't take any contest where you can campaign for yourself seriously.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 24, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Because the people posting and complaining are the Bath House posters - the people voting and saying things about wanting something timeless are the Art posters. There IS some overlap with people like Kitsune, but people talking shit about entries like yours and Ultear's are the ones that want the banners back where we had just a gif of three naked chicks making out with each other.



Yep

And it's  a pity because a lot of people block those banners. I have blocked most of the previous BH banners because it was always the same shit.


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2015)

I like these avatars em


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 24, 2015)

Thirst wins over art. That is a pity.




Ultear said:


> I like these avatars em




Me too. Shinobu is getting pretty popular recently.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

I can't help being an attractive magical girl


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Ane said:


> Yep
> 
> And it's  a pity because a lot of people block those banners. I have blocked most of the previous BH banners because it was always the same shit.



I know I did. And a vast majority of them were just gifs, no real "artistry" put into them, so seeing some of the entries like Shinobu's and Ultear's aren't what the regulars there expect (or want). But by God, if I can scroll through the front page without a gif of a bleach blonde porn star with a phallic piece of food in her mouth, then we all won.




Shinobu said:


> Thirst wins over art. That is a pity.



Sometimes, but at least a not-thirst-based one is in the lead, though still unfortunate you got shafted.

If typical Bath House prevails, we'll end up with Giorno's, Em's, Choa, or Black Mirror's.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey I didn't consider 'thirst' as part of my element but hey w/e


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 24, 2015)

you're naturally lewd, we know you can't help it


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Eh, lewd is my current muse, fighting it would be dumb


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 24, 2015)

Asking for an artistic banner is part of my move to rebrand the Bathhouse a bit and make it more welcoming to everyone. The beautiful ones and the funny ones really help with this.

Even if your banners don't win, having them as options helps this goal. It gives the whole thing different feel.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

Yeah let's just all accept things


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Asking for an artistic banner is part of my move to rebrand the Bathhouse a bit and make it more welcoming to everyone. The beautiful ones and the funny ones really help with this.
> 
> Even if your banners don't win, having them as options helps this goal. It gives the whole thing different feel.



Which would be wonderful, so I hope you succeed as this thread alone indicates how the banner really affected things.  If anyone can do it, you can.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 24, 2015)

okay nevermind it's not drama it's just a one man krory show


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 26, 2015)

Em                 knows


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 27, 2015)

Cinnamon whiskey?

Not sure about that at all


----------



## Arcuya (Jun 27, 2015)

It at least did the job for em last night 

falling asleep on us


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't know. I like my whiskey to taste like whiskey.


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't. Whiskey is harsh tasting spiced rum to me


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 27, 2015)

brb

Killing M


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 27, 2015)

I feel like I'm dying atm I fell asleep on the couch with the laptop so I don't think you need to put in the work


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 27, 2015)

No work for me

Good 
At least your cinnamon whiskey is useful for that


----------



## ~M~ (Jun 27, 2015)

All liquor makes me very tired. Which is strange because it wakes most people up


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 4, 2015)

Ane, are you alive? Heard it's terribly hot in Spain.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Not too bad right now. Google says it's 35? but it will go up again on Monday.

I will need to steal some pool.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 4, 2015)

Not that big of a difference to here.

My neighbour has a pool, but won't let me in.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Take the water
Glass by glass

Your neighbours will never notice


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 4, 2015)

19? here

this is scorching heat for us brits


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 4, 2015)

The thing with this weather  is not just that it's hot. I am not any hungry at all either, I haven't eaten anything since breakfast, which was maybe at 10.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 4, 2015)

19?? 

We don't even have that at night, last night it was 21?. Time to conquer Britain.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 4, 2015)

I like 19

At night it's still too warm here to even sleep. Oh, well, it'll pass
Some day


----------



## Alicia (Jul 4, 2015)

32?C here, but the thing that bothers me most though is there's almost no wind.


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 4, 2015)

It's okay, if the heat is try. The humiditiy is what makes it exhausting.


----------



## kire (Jul 4, 2015)

yeah...heat index really sucks.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 4, 2015)

climate change blah blah


----------



## Krory (Jul 4, 2015)

You crazy kids and your good weather.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 15, 2015)

Somehow photoshop lost my ability to convert to a video timeline which it was able to do not too long ago and apparently the only solution is to reinstall the program 

Oh joy. And I'm only doing it to sharpen all layers of a gif simultaneously


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2015)

2 points to big ava, gotta be lucky next sotw


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 20, 2015)

Brb

Banning M


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Lmao, proudly never once cheated in SOTW, may weeks of track record to prove it


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2015)

how do you cheat in a sotw


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Asking for votes, as with any contest here. Although it's not stated in the rules. Other contests state it in the rules. 

Might be allowed here. But no one would be happy.


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 20, 2015)

has that happened a lot in the past? that's just petty

and I thought it was only allowed in the bathhouse comp


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 20, 2015)

You're not supposed to ask for votes in here for any of the contests. Not much we can do to stop anyone or prove it, but it's an honor system. The whole thing breaks down if we don't respect the rules. I'm pretty sure it's happened before--when you suddenly see people who never come in here start voting for one person randomly. 

It's still ok to recruit friends to get active in this section (especially if they're creative and want to enter contests). But they would hopefully still vote objectively.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Um it was never a public issue but I'm sure it's happened frequently. 

It's funny because the really nasty times were only when people were blatantly going 'that didn't deserve to win' and 'you're just a cocky bastard look at your own stuff' etc. not any rule breaking


----------



## Brian (Jul 20, 2015)

i think it happened around 09-10 in the sig contest, first time i ever saw it happened 

this reminds me i should try to gain more points again for another big avy


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 20, 2015)

It's kind of funny because back in 2010, there was a time I was CERTAIN cheating was going on because I thought my entries were the best and there was no way I wouldn't win unless people were cheating. I look back at them now and realize it was my own delusion.


----------



## Krory (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think I ever witnessed cheating per se as in asking for votes, but I'm sure there's been plenty of scenarios where someone was like, "Oh hey, my friend/boyfriend/girlfriend entered this, I should vote for them."

Or the opposite.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> It's kind of funny because back in 2010, there was a time I was CERTAIN cheating was going on because I thought my entries were the best and there was no way I wouldn't win unless people were cheating. I look back at them now and realize it was my own delusion.



2010? I wouldn't write it off so quickly as conspiracy, who knows


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone know the font of this

or at least something similar?
looks pretty familiar


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 6, 2015)

nevermind found out it's times new roman
how didnt i see that


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 6, 2015)

EVANGELION REI 

It's a slim modification it seems 

There's a technical term for whatever the drop down stroke is but fuck typography I'm not getting a degree in that shit


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 6, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> Anyone know the font of this
> 
> or at least something similar?
> looks pretty familiar


It's not Times New Roman. It's Trajan Pro Regular.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 6, 2015)

trinity said:


> It's not Times New Roman. It's Trajan Pro Regular.



oh nice, emmy mentioned it was slightly different
cheers


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 16, 2015)

So what's everyone working on or thinking about lately?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 17, 2015)

> Jolyne - 24


1 point away ;__;


em senpai said:


> So what's everyone working on or thinking about lately?



absolutely nutin


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

A name change to what?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 17, 2015)

em senpai said:


> A name change to what?



ayanami


Jolyne was just a bit impulsive and it's not really fitting with me plus I originally wanted to go to ayanami from Ultear in the first place.


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2015)

If I had a nickel for every name change I didn't think out...

...like the one I'm still waiting for.  I think I have like a week to go?


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 17, 2015)

Or could do Ul too since 2 letters+everyone knows me as that+still my name without obvious fairytailshit references


Korky said:


> If I had a nickel for every name change I didn't think out...
> 
> ...like the one I'm still waiting for.  I think I have like a week to go?



plenty of time to think of something with _less _regret


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll go back to ~M~


----------



## Krory (Aug 17, 2015)

What's life without a little regret?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 12, 2015)

Because today would have been Barry White's birthday


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

Hard to believe he died 12 years ago

Poor Lisa.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 21, 2015)

is skype down for everyone or just for me?

):


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 21, 2015)

they've been having problems worldwide all morning 
mine is back up atm tho


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 21, 2015)

not bad, I guess
like, "ane, do your chores"

but, dammit, I want to be lazy

:/


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 21, 2015)

Skype is very dead. First it was just my desktop version, then mobile as well.

Hold on, I think it's back in business right this moment–


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 21, 2015)

ah mine's back up but calls don't work 


story of my life
times where I have nothing to do and work would be a good option but that procrastination


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 21, 2015)

Nvm, it's dead again :|


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 21, 2015)

stupid skype and stupid microsoft


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 26, 2015)

I thought the points for art prizes changed or am I crazy


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 26, 2015)

What do you mean


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 26, 2015)

they changed some time ago


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 14, 2015)

inb4 ban


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 14, 2015)

mbxx ain't got no chill


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 15, 2015)

I slept in the painting studio last night


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 25, 2015)

New apartment's living room


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 25, 2015)

damn

that's nice


----------



## Brian (Oct 26, 2015)

you got a painting studio? dis guy balllllin


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2015)

No, the university does  

Wayne State was once a very prestigious place for painting for some reason, we only have one studio but it's as large as a mansion obviously with a few rooms and one large gallery space. 

But it's odd because other departments like graphic design have multiple labs... Then again graphic designers ain't real artists  there's a forge, which is separate from the metal shop... and a single woodshop... and 2 ceramics rooms 

IDK our painting studio is the most comfy of them all for some reason I think


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 26, 2015)

I like your new apartment


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you, appreciate the kind words  

wish I could have you over for wine


----------



## Alicia (Oct 27, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Thank you, appreciate the kind words
> 
> wish I could have you over for wine



being smooth af


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 30, 2015)

Kinda crossed my mind today:

What about an event planer? 

We have so many contests/challenges running on NF: Sig, photo, sketch, shoop, nudes, pumpkin, cooking, banners, secret santa, Akhibara contests, writing... probably even forget one, 'cause I honestly lost track. 


So what about a planer organized like the contest prize thread?



> HoU Banner Contest
> From September 9 to September 29
> Writing Contest
> From October 10 to November 1​




Or we actually use the Calendar this forum has?

Iunno, just an idea, but would probably also attract more contestants 'cause of a better overview and there's only one announcement needed.


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 30, 2015)

Shinobu said:


> Kinda crossed my mind today:
> 
> What about an event planer?
> 
> ...



+1 nice shout


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 9, 2015)

Will I get more points in the giveaway for making avatars that are more than just crops and color adjustment?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 9, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Will I get more points in the giveaway for making avatars that are more than just crops and color adjustment?



M, the whole point of the giveaway system is for effort, it's not much about skill. Sure we don't want to see simple crops and adjustments but the effort overall is what that matters in the end. The giveaways are for the community.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 9, 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 10, 2015)

the screen is cracked on this laptop and it's driving me mad


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

At least it works


----------



## Alicia (Dec 10, 2015)

reluire said:


> the screen is cracked on this laptop and it's driving me mad



I cringe anytime I see someone using a phone with a cracked screen in public. 

At least I can share your sentiment.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

Soooooooooo many screens are cracked


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 10, 2015)

~M~ said:


> At least it works


It's cracked, diagonally. 

The left side of the touchscreen doesn't work at all - which means I'm not able to draw on the tablet and adjust the screen and simply tap the screen to open tools and whatnot. Which is super easy.

I'm mad about it.

I may have to settle for a desktop soon enough.



Alicia said:


> I cringe anytime I see someone using a phone with a cracked screen in public.
> 
> At least I can share your sentiment.


Unfortunately, like myself, they probably can't afford to fix it or replace it so we have to deal with what we've got.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 10, 2015)

Get hand me downs from ane


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness there's so many contests/activities now.. I hope it is benefiting some 

I only have the time to do the avatar, sig, maybe shop, and then shopwork.... 

Giveaways and the rest just seem like a lot on top but maybe I'll have time for the Art a month thing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 14, 2015)

Rejoice ~M~ kun


----------



## Robin (Dec 28, 2015)

~M~ said:


> New apartment's living room



Just saw that lamp at Ikea the other day  
I want it 



Vino said:


> M, the whole point of the giveaway system is for effort, it's not much about skill. Sure we don't want to see simple crops and adjustments but the effort overall is what that matters in the end. The giveaways are for the community.



you know, good crop requires impeccable composition skill  



While doing a coloring my kitten played with the laptop buttons and the whole layer got messed up, and I couldn't undo it  Had to start the layer over  and it was the one where I was fixing the linework meticulously


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 28, 2015)

Cats are worth the trouble


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

Do we have a stock dump thread? 

Would be helpful


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 18, 2016)

Can be used as such.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

That's the stuff


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 18, 2016)

~M~ is the only one who still posts here


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 18, 2016)

A captain must go down with his ship


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 22, 2016)

ane said:


> Hey
> 
> We made a new subsection, where you can post your ideas and your thoughts:
> This section works like SCR. Only mods and you can see the thread
> ...


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2016)

I just realized that people might actually treat the title of this thread literally thinking I was actually serious when in reality it was  an attempt to be ironic

Christ I did not think this one through


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2016)

Explains the lack of activity

Come back, guys
It's okay
Come out to play


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2016)

Wait, you mean there's no wine?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 23, 2016)

Trinity said:


> Explains the lack of activity
> 
> Come back, guys
> It's okay
> Come out to play



You're such an example.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2016)

:/  



> Wait, you mean there's no wine?


not for you no :cagicon


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 23, 2016)

Trinity said:


> :/



         .


----------



## Krory (Feb 23, 2016)

Well shit, as if you don't already disappoint me enough, Trin.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 23, 2016)

If you didn't bring your own liquor you only have yourself to blame


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 30, 2016)

*makes a post*


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 14, 2016)

dis thing's dead


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 14, 2016)

Art nouveau vs. art deco. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 20, 2016)

I didnt even know this convo was going.


----------



## Loni (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't know if this has been posted yet but this should be helpful to any artist trying to improve:


I also prefer Art nouveau Kitsune.  Deco comes easier for me to recreate or imitate without much thought.  Nouveau intrigues me.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 29, 2016)

Posting in case anyone is interested:


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 14, 2017)

Kitsune said:


> Art nouveau vs. art deco. Which do you prefer?


Art deco. I love established space empires. Starship Titanic was a great game visually. The Rockefeller Center is also cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2017)

does posting Sprite animations as art here justified?


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 31, 2017)

Yeah sure, if you made them yourself. 

For now. I'm even considering an overhaul where you can post anybody's fanart in the art section.


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2017)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah sure, if you made them yourself.
> 
> For now. I'm even considering an overhaul where you can post anybody's fanart in the art section.


well i didn't make the sprite sheets itself.. 
but i did the animations...  that count as mine right?


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 31, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> well i didn't make the sprite sheets itself..
> but i did the animations...  that count as mine right?


Sure it counts. Just credit the sprite sheet maker


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2017)

Bontakun said:


> Sure it counts. Just credit the sprite sheet maker


alright then


----------



## Katou (Jan 4, 2018)

would u look at that.. I'm king of the hill


----------



## Loni (Jan 4, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> would u look at that.. I'm king of the hill


Long live the king!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Jan 4, 2018)

it lasted a for several hours... I'm proud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 4, 2018)

Name voting:


----------



## Rohan (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 16, 2018)

Arm is tired. Lines are crooked. Need sleep 

How are you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Arm is tired. Lines are crooked. Need sleep
> 
> How are you?



I am fine, I am using image editing apps whenever I get the chance.

I do not like the NF avatar size because it does not follow the 1:2 ratio. This means making an avatar is a hassle.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> I am fine, I am using image editing apps whenever I get the chance.
> 
> I do not like the NF avatar size because it does not follow the 1:2 ratio. This means making an avatar is a hassle.


Is 1:2 a standard elsewhere?


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Is 1:2 a standard elsewhere?



It's a standard in all the forums I am a member of. Most of them offer 150 X 300 avatars by default.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> It's a standard in all the forums I am a member of. Most of them offer 150 X 300 avatars by default.


Well 175x350 is 1:2, so try to win enough points to get a big avatar. There are filthy rich people in Art Lounge actually maybe they can spot you a few contest points too.

Personally, I find it hard to get any stocks that can be made to fit such a length. Due to widescreen format of anime nowadays. Best I can usually do is 175x300.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Well 175x350 is 1:2, so try to win enough points to get a big avatar. There are filthy rich people in Art Lounge actually maybe they can spot you a few contest points too.
> 
> Personally, I find it hard to get any stocks that can be made to fit such a length. Due to widescreen format of anime nowadays. Best I can usually do is 175x300.



I don't like enormous avatars.It's like bordering on having a wallpaper as your avatar. But if you have many effects on your avatar the big one looks much better than the smaller ones. 

 It's a mystery why the small avatar is not 1:2 when the big avatar is 1:2.  This would make the mini profile look inconsistent over multiple posts.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> I don't like enormous avatars.It's like bordering on having a wallpaper as your avatar. But if you have many effects on your avatar the big one looks much better than the smaller ones.
> 
> It's a mystery why the small avatar is not 1:2 when the big avatar is 1:2.  This would make the mini profile look inconsistent over multiple posts.


Yeah these huge avatars take some getting used to in terms of aesthetics 

You can make a 1:2 avatar in standard size, just limit the height to 250. It doesn't look all that good though as there will be space on the left and right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah these huge avatars take some getting used to in terms of aesthetics
> 
> You can make a 1:2 avatar in standard size, just limit the height to 250. It doesn't look all that good though as there will be space on the left and right.



It's not so easy.

I can try using ratios, but it's complicated. The ratio of the small avatar size is 5:7 afaik and no image editing site supports that ratio. Even if I try the closest ratios, the size is always off when I resize it.

I did try what you mentioned but it's not that good as it crops out the flare effects and decorations that I add. For example, I made a Captain America avatar and then suddenly realised that the star would get removed if I cropped out 50 pixels.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> It's not so easy.
> 
> I can try using ratios, but it's complicated. The ratio of the small avatar size is 5:7 afaik and no image editing site supports that ratio. Even if I try the closest ratios, the size is always off when I resize it.
> 
> I did try what you mentioned but it's not that good as it crops out the flare effects and decorations that I add. For example, I made a Captain America avatar and then suddenly realised that the star would get removed if I cropped out 50 pixels.



Try using GIMP or Photoshop instead for more freedom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Try using GIMP or Photoshop instead for more freedom



I have Gimp but I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> I have Gimp but I don't know how to use it.


I only have Photoshop CS6 currently. I'll probably load up GIMP eventually so I can do dual tutorials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I only have Photoshop CS6 currently. I'll probably load up GIMP eventually so I can do dual tutorials.



Nice!


----------



## Yin (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Nice!


Definetly try out Photoshop CS6.


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Loli said:


> Definetly try out Photoshop CS6.



Is it free?


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Is it free?


It's... actually no longer officially available. Adobe changed to a subscription-based model. Now you can get their Photography package with Photoshop in it for $10 a month.

Or you can try to get someone else's copy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 27, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> It's... actually no longer officially available. Adobe changed to a subscription-based model. Now you can get their Photography package with Photoshop in it for $10 a month.
> 
> Or you can try to get someone else's copy



I am going to use Gimp.


----------



## Yin (Jun 27, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Is it free?


Yeh if ya want free keep GIMP.
:blu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 1, 2018)

*THEME OF THE WEEK HAS STARTED*​


----------



## Rohan (Jul 10, 2018)

Trying to make a signature.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 10, 2018)

Needs more textures/shadows/gradients/transparencies/sparkles


----------



## Rohan (Jul 10, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Needs more textures/shadows/gradients/transparencies/sparkles



I have not reached that level yet. 

Here's my first attempt with renders:-

​
I did manipulate renders last time with the android apps that I have. So maybe I can add dual tones, brushes and flares to the renders. I will try tomorrow as it's late in the night now.

Finally made a good avatar out of a render. I was finally able to mimic the NF style that everybody uses here on their avatars.

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## murasex (Aug 14, 2018)

Rohan said:


> I have not reached that level yet.
> 
> Here's my first attempt with renders:-
> 
> ...



From what I can tell, from viewing this on my cellphone, this looks good especially by Gimp. 

Colors are decent, on the avatar. 

The flame effect(?) on the render is spot on; although, it seemed to have turned transparent when overlapping with Ichigo.


----------



## Rohan (Aug 14, 2018)

murasex said:


> From what I can tell, from viewing this on my cellphone, this looks good especially by Gimp.
> 
> Colors are decent, on the avatar.
> 
> The flame effect(?) on the render is spot on; although, it seemed to have turned transparent when overlapping with Ichigo.



That was the first artwork I made by combining renders. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2018)

It's a metaphor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## murasex (Aug 14, 2018)

What's the metaphor?


----------



## Rohan (Aug 19, 2018)

murasex said:


> What's the metaphor?



Life goes on.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Needs more textures/shadows/gradients/transparencies/sparkles


I think this critique to myself 50 times when making something lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 19, 2018)

~M~ said:


> I think this critique to myself 50 times when making something lol


I've noticed I never do the texture and hue-bending effects people do even though it looks so cool. Probably because the stock usually has some meaning to me, so I wanna keep it like it is


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2018)

murasex said:


> What's the metaphor?


Inspiration is like a mushroom, you never know where it will grow?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I've noticed I never do the texture and hue-bending effects people do even though it looks so cool. Probably because the stock usually has some meaning to me, so I wanna keep it like it is


I often try these days to keep things simple but even then I usually can't resist at least overlaying some stars or something. It's just so ingrained in the old style of how me and others learned to do this


----------



## Sierra117 (Sep 10, 2018)

"When you're high on shrooms, anything can seem like a metaphor." That's my guess.


----------



## Rohan (Oct 6, 2018)

Is anyone here good at editing gifs? I have a request.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 8, 2018)

I can do some stuff to gifs. Let's see what you got.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 4, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> this Goku hair and outfit
> This is how my dude looks like
> Outside the face which really isn't all that similar and outfit which was something others like Ryu etc worn there not the same dude



It's not Goku, but the fact that not one but two people are even making the claim that he is should make you ponder about changing him up a bit.

Anyone that reminds people strongly of Goku will forever live in his shadow. You want your OC to grow.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 4, 2018)

If you've ever seen the Gintama episode about character copying it gives some genuine insight on it. If you want to see "how" original your character is look at the basic outline first and foremost. 



When you compare it like this, and crop Goku at the exact same shin point they're similar to the point where if you said "well it's just his powered up form" most would believe it. 

As Bonta said you're still developing and your style's evolving so keep working on your OC and keep him evolving with it, even if it's "inspiration" right now it's too similar to call an OC rightfully, it's effectively Goku fanart in your own style and different positioning.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 4, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> If you've ever seen the Gintama episode about character copying it gives some genuine insight on it. If you want to see "how" original your character is look at the basic outline first and foremost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bontakun said:


> It's not Goku, but the fact that not one but two people are even making the claim that he is should make you ponder about changing him up a bit.
> 
> Anyone that reminds people strongly of Goku will forever live in his shadow. You want your OC to grow.


Alright I get u guys 
I’ll see what I can do to change him up 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Dec 8, 2018)

Experimenting with text.

​


----------



## Rohan (Dec 8, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> I can do some stuff to gifs. Let's see what you got.



I will PM you if you are still interested.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 8, 2018)

Rohan said:


> I will PM you if you are still interested.


Sure


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 17, 2018)

Hope to eventually create an art thread here.


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Jan 20, 2019)

Wouldn't it make sense for the Art section to have its own banner, it will be a better representation for the section, even though it is not that active. However, NF chan contest should attract more people's attention to the AL, and why not run a banner contest for the Lounge as well.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 22, 2019)

@Brian what program are you using for your drawings?

Mind sharing some of your artworks that you like most?


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> @Brian what program are you using for your drawings?
> 
> Mind sharing some of your artworks that you like most?



I use Photoshop CS6 for drawings

my own?  I usually only like the latest one I do cause I'm always improving but heres some from before


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jan 23, 2019)

Brian said:


> I use Photoshop CS6 for drawings
> 
> my own?  I usually only like the latest one I do cause I'm always improving but heres some from before
> 
> ...



Your art looks professional, wow 

How long did it take to do the gif?  Are you using references too?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## mali (Feb 7, 2019)

moar digitised books about art: guggenheim edition


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Bontakun (Mar 5, 2019)

RemChu said:


> I was watching this dude draw Made in Abyss fan art. He said he doesn't like the artist and something is off about him. I kind of agree, I've yet to watch or read the series because the art makes me uncomfortable the characters look slightly sexualized yet childish at the same time and my brain goes "Nope Nope".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh yeah Nanachi does look very weird there. Well I think we're supposed to feel sorry for these creatures so they are made to look slightly creepy. I haven't watched it though.

Maybe @Suzutsuki can weigh in on this one.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 5, 2019)

@Bontakun You guys are planning to remove the forum announcement for NF Chan soon since it has finished already?


----------



## Xel (Mar 5, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Ugh yeah Nanachi does look very weird there. Well I think we're supposed to feel sorry for these creatures so they are made to look slightly creepy. I haven't watched it though.
> 
> Maybe @Suzutsuki can weigh in on this one.



I went into Made in Abyss with caution too due to the sexualization but I ended up loving it for its overall feel. It ended up being very emotional and the mystery is great. So I can overlook the questionable moments because of that. Also Nanachi is awesome.

Edit: well the manga is indeed disturbing on a few levels but I'm into horror so I'm fine with that. But if you're not a horror fan I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 5, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Bontakun You guys are planning to remove the forum announcement for NF Chan soon since it has finished already?



After all that drawing effort I think we can leave it up for a couple days so people will remember to check in and see the results


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 6, 2019)

Drawing contest in CC when?


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 6, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Drawing contest in CC when?


Drafting one out with the CC crew. Maybe this weekend?


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 21, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Drafting one out with the CC crew. Maybe this weekend?



waiting for contest


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 21, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> waiting for contest


I know 

There will be something for beginners to do too.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 4, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> There will be something for beginners to do too.




I'm watching the whole CC section 
Gotta get that emote asap


----------



## Magic (Apr 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 4, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> I know
> 
> There will be something for beginners to do too.



This gonna start soon, right?

:rangiku

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 4, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> This gonna start soon, right?
> 
> :rangiku



Yes. Sorry been busy. Still busy. But soon


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2019)

* Oh...there was a convo thread for the AL!

How did I miss it....

Hello art beans! *


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 5, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * Oh...there was a convo thread for the AL!
> 
> How did I miss it....
> 
> Hello art beans! *




You drawing anything for this week's theme?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 5, 2019)

ThomasTheCat said:


> You drawing anything for this week's theme?



 *Not sure, maybe!

Haven`t been in a drawing mood much*


----------



## Nataly (Apr 5, 2019)

I have been telling myself to set the goal of drawing something, anything, even if it is something easy and fast, every day. I want to see progress that way and improve.
I better have enough motivation for that


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2019)

got to see the emma kunz exhibition at the serpentine and it was a wonderous experience. her works hit on so many different levels and create a really compelling viewing experience.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 9, 2019)

Wanted to draw a maid but didn't get the chance 

At least I'm getting the art lounge participation points updated soon.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 19, 2019)

* GUYS! I made a whoooooole album with art prompt`s and challenges~

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 21, 2019)

i keep forgetting the existence of these contests even though i do want to draw

@Bontakun, have you considered making placing the ones that have participated so far into a group alert system similar to the ones the CC does? so people like broki, redhead ninja drawing lady, loni and others get reminders when it starts?
reminders may help as the beginning of this


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2019)

Trinity said:


> i keep forgetting the existence of these contests even though i do want to draw
> 
> @Bontakun, have you considered making placing the ones that have participated so far into a group alert system similar to the ones the CC does? so people like broki, redhead ninja drawing lady, loni and others get reminders when it starts?
> reminders may help as the beginning of this



*I would like reminders too  Would get me back into drawing*


----------



## Azeruth (Apr 23, 2019)

The HoU is hosting an ~

The theme is Akatsuki and the deadline for entries is May 7 at 10pm UTC.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 23, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> The HoU is hosting an ~
> 
> The theme is Akatsuki and the deadline for entries is May 7 at 10pm UTC.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 24, 2019)

Art alerts huh?

How about we try this.

Everyone subscrIbe to the tag [HASHTAG]#artconteststart[/HASHTAG] and I'll tag each time a theme of the week or art of the month starts.

Just click the tag, click the "watch tag" link, and you'll get an alert each time the tag comes up on NF.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 24, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Art alerts huh?
> 
> How about we try this.
> 
> ...



*o3o How do you subscribe to tags?*


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 24, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *o3o How do you subscribe to tags?*





Bontakun said:


> *Just click the tag, click the "watch tag" link, and you'll get an alert each time the tag comes up on NF.*



Like that


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 7, 2019)

Hello i dont know if this is the right place to ask but want to maybe resize some old photographs into art or something slice of life/proof of life. I am also lazy so I should look it up in the search. I am not very technical but did manage to crop my avatar way back then lol


----------



## Nataly (May 7, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Hello i dont know if this is the right place to ask but want to maybe resize some old photographs into art or something slice of life/proof of life. I am also lazy so I should look it up in the search. I am not very technical but did manage to crop my avatar way back then lol


Post the photos that need to be cropped.  is easy to use, you can also download , it is a good program and can be used for cropping.

If you resized/cropped your current avatar yourself, I can tell you it isn't the appropriate size for this website.


----------



## Nataly (May 7, 2019)

Ashen-Shugar said:


> Thanks for the info, forget what i used back then
> 
> I kinda like my old avatar i'm an old fart but dont know if it is strictly against the rules. The forum is changed and i dont even know much of the function. I will have to do some reading. Thank-you much appreciated


You are very welcome.
If you will have problems cropping your photos, just post them here and specify what size you need.

And it isn't against the rules, of course, it is just smaller than the regular size (175*250) and not proportioned correctly, but that's about it. If you like the way it looks, then there should be no problems.


----------



## Azeruth (May 7, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> The HoU is hosting an ~
> 
> The theme is Akatsuki and the deadline for entries is May 7 at 10pm UTC.


Deadline is being extended for about 2-4 hours. Bumping this for anyone still interested in the .


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You are very welcome.
> If you will have problems cropping your photos, just post them here and specify what size you need.
> 
> And it isn't against the rules, of course, it is just smaller than the regular size (175*250) and not proportioned correctly, but that's about it. If you like the way it looks, then there should be no problems.


There are some other considerations I have to take because they are old and some will have the worst of my past. Wanted to do a collage or something and have meaning in certain ways. I know I have thinik a while about it thank very much


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 26, 2019)

any info on drawing contest in CC? @Bontakun @Azeruth


----------



## Azeruth (May 26, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> any info on drawing contest in CC? @Bontakun @Azeruth


Personally been considering just doing one in June if nothing comes up. A couple others have popped up in other sections so I've pushed me doing one back.


----------



## Bontakun (May 27, 2019)

The regular Art of the Month is taking a while because we're balancing contestability with the expected level of activity. Meanwhile a one-shot in June would be good, too.


----------



## Loni (May 28, 2019)

I'm stuck with so many ideas and things I want to try with my art that I end up doing nothing when I assess the time needed to finish something.  

I personally could use a contest, sooner rather than later.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 8, 2019)

The OL is hosting a . It's a drawing contest with a free theme (but still tied to One Piece). Deadline for entries is June 22 at 10pm UTC.


----------



## Azeruth (Jun 9, 2019)

is live.

Deadline is Sunday, June 23rd at 10pm UTC.



Underworld Broker said:


> any info on drawing contest in CC? @Bontakun @Azeruth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jun 11, 2019)

*Would people be interested in art references thread? *


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 11, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Would people be interested in art references thread? *


How would that work?


----------



## Velvet (Jun 12, 2019)

MShiina said:


> How would that work?



*I make a thread and we post art references *


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jun 12, 2019)

Think we had smth like that a while ago 

Though I guess you mean a thread where we can always just post artworks that inspire us and such


----------



## Velvet (Jun 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Think we had smth like that a while ago
> 
> Though I guess you mean a thread where we can always just post artworks that inspire us and such


*
No i mean art references

All type of different art references be it clothing or how to draw ears/horns/lips etc.

Or even tutorials 

Just one big thread since the old threads are a bit dead and no one to update them..
*
@Bontakun


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 13, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *No i mean art references
> 
> All type of different art references be it clothing or how to draw ears/horns/lips etc.
> 
> ...



Yes we could do with some art references. Or links to references.

Heads in profile and 3/4 and passport angle. Drapery. Hands in different positions. Etc.

I usually google image search until I find what I want, but this should save us time.

Do you want to start the thread? If it gets used enough I will sticky it.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 13, 2019)

Bontakun said:


> Yes we could do with some art references. Or links to references.
> 
> Heads in profile and 3/4 and passport angle. Drapery. Hands in different positions. Etc.
> 
> ...



* Okay!

Gimme a day to figure out how to formulate the first 3 pages!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Jun 14, 2019)

_What are the size and dimension limits of an Avatar?_
175Wx250H is the standard dimension for members.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 15, 2019)

tears said:


> _What are the size and dimension limits of an Avatar?_
> 175Wx250H is the standard dimension for members.


Yes, that is the size for a regular avatar.


----------



## tears (Jun 16, 2019)

yes thank you. 
its been a while since it was only 150x200 for regular members.
cmiiw.



EDIT : ohh yes. it looks soo gooooooooooood.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Aug 12, 2019)

Will there be a drawing contest soon again?  @Azeruth


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 12, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Will there be a drawing contest soon again?  @Azeruth


If I did one again you'd have theme choice since you won the last one in CC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

is up in the Dragon Ball section~


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 27, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> is up in the Dragon Ball section~


A few days left to enter into this (August 30th).

After that, the Contest Central Drawing Contest will be running again on September 1st.


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 1, 2019)

is open~


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Azeruth (Oct 7, 2019)

is up~

Deadline is Monday, October 21st at 7pm UTC.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 21, 2019)

Is a new CC drawing contest planned for the near future?


----------



## Azeruth (Oct 21, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Is a new CC drawing contest planned for the near future?


I wasn't planning on hosting another one this year, no~


----------



## Viole (Nov 11, 2019)

How are giveaway thread points calculated @Azeruth


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 11, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> How are giveaway thread points calculated @Azeruth


Depends on what is being given away but basically 1 point per 10 avatars.


----------



## Viole (Nov 12, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> Depends on what is being given away but basically 1 point per 10 avatars.


Thankies

Also another question

Say X request something , I make him 5 Variants  he only chooses one to wear, do other 4 qualify to be given away or are not because were made for that person specifically


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 12, 2019)

Viole1369 said:


> Thankies
> 
> Also another question
> 
> Say X request something , I make him 5 Variants  he only chooses one to wear, do other 4 qualify to be given away or are not because were made for that person specifically


You can't stack them, no. Some of it is up to interpretation by us, particularly if it looks like people are trying to mess with the system. The purpose of it is to reward artists for their work and generosity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 12, 2019)

Azeruth said:


> You can't stack them, no. Some of it is up to interpretation by us, particularly if it looks like people are trying to mess with the system. The purpose of it is to reward artists for their work and generosity.


Thanks, thought so but wanted to confirm


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 28, 2019)

Seen a lot of people use art from popular websites (zero chan /Instagram) without permission and not credit them here 

How do artists feel about this?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2019)

@MartialHorror just watched "Knives Out", by everyone's favorite Star Wars director Rian Johnson. He says it's great, definitely the kind of movie Johnson thrives at making. He doesn't know if he'd call it the best movie of 2019... and to be fair, he hasn't seen as many as he usually does. "PARASITE" and "The Lighthouse" are superior films in the purist of senses in his opinion, but this might be his personal favorite, as he just loves these kinds of murder mysteries and this one has a clever spin on the old formula.

He'll give a lengthier review later.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 4, 2019)

It took me a few years to figure out that I prefer drawing in printer paper sized sheets than with anything smaller, trading cards sized included.


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 25, 2019)

I'm back from Japan! Well I was back a while ago. In any case, I can't wait to break out by NEW WACOM INTUOS CTL-6100 to try theme of the week and stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 5, 2020)

So who's doing this art contest?


----------



## Nataly (Jan 5, 2020)

I am sure quite a lot of people will enter


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm so busy until the 14th but there IS a weekend between the 14th and the 19th so...


----------



## Throw Rasen Shuriken (Feb 18, 2020)

This is a random question out of the blue but is there a photo equivalent to the daily sketch thread? 
Just been wondering for a bit 'cause, I go around places in my city often, where, in my opinion, is pretty scenic; such as parks, rivers, beaches and harbours and wouldn't mind sharing and talking about that, occasionally. I know only of the photo contests and just wanted a more relaxed sharing and talking environment-type of thread.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2020)

Throw Rasen Shuriken said:


> This is a random question out of the blue but is there a photo equivalent to the daily sketch thread?
> Just been wondering for a bit 'cause, I go around places in my city often, where, in my opinion, is pretty scenic; such as parks, rivers, beaches and harbours and wouldn't mind sharing and talking about that, occasionally. I know only of the photo contests and just wanted a more relaxed sharing and talking environment-type of thread.


Yes.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2020)

Throw Rasen Shuriken said:


> This is a random question out of the blue but is there a photo equivalent to the daily sketch thread?
> Just been wondering for a bit 'cause, I go around places in my city often, where, in my opinion, is pretty scenic; such as parks, rivers, beaches and harbours and wouldn't mind sharing and talking about that, occasionally. I know only of the photo contests and just wanted a more relaxed sharing and talking environment-type of thread.



Photography huh? We don't have a casual photography section at the moment. If you ask me, posting in 



the PotW discussion thread would bring you closest to people who would be interested. Otherwise, photography is a visual art, so you can even start a thread in Art Lounge if you wish.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 28, 2020)

@Gin The next Drawing Contest is scheduled for March. There will be an optional theme (doesn't affect the winner, but contestants can get more points for being in theme), so would you like to do the honor of choosing a theme?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Feb 28, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> @Gin The next Drawing Contest is scheduled for March. There will be an optional theme (doesn't affect the winner, but contestants can get more points for being in theme), so would you like to do the honor of choosing a theme?


nice, i'll give it some thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 29, 2020)

@Bontakun how about anything involving water

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 1, 2020)

Gin said:


> @Bontakun how about anything involving water


Sounds good.


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 1, 2020)

Everyone, next *drawing contest* will start on Sunday, March 15th.

Beware the Ides of March!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 15, 2020)

It's started! Two weeks until deadline.


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 28, 2020)

I want to enter the next art contest, what am I looking at?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 28, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> I want to enter the next art contest, what am I looking at?


I don't think the theme has been decided yet, but I am sure it will be soon.
Bontakun also mentioned the next contest will be launched on May 5th.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2020)

@Megaharrison


----------



## Oddjutsu (Apr 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I don't think the theme has been decided yet, but I am sure it will be soon.
> Bontakun also mentioned the next contest will be launched on May 5th.


Well that's only a week away, not too shabby


----------



## Nataly (Apr 28, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> Well that's only a week away, not too shabbt


Get your drawing hat on, it is almost time to shine!


----------



## Nataly (May 1, 2020)

I saw the announcement for the Drawing contest coming up and thought there was already a thread, but it is a teaser


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 1, 2020)

lmao same


----------



## Nataly (May 1, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> lmao same


I thought I was just going nuts there


----------



## Oddjutsu (May 2, 2020)

What are we drawing?


----------



## Nataly (May 2, 2020)

Oddjutsu said:


> What are we drawing?


I guess we will have to wait till May 5th to find out the theme


----------



## Bontakun (May 5, 2020)

The new  is up


----------



## ~M~ (May 27, 2020)

ok sup tho


----------



## Bontakun (May 27, 2020)

A manned SpaceX launch is up. This should be interesting.


----------



## Velvet (Jun 19, 2020)

*I found so many summer avatar worthy pictures to share 

So excited!*


----------



## Serene Grace (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm angry because my life is nothing but a cloud of dust on the speck of dirt called earth, advancing aimlessly along the cruel game known as life, no sense of purpose, no absolution, not a single indication that the totality of my being will amount to even the faintest echo across the vast expanse of time and space.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loni (Jul 2, 2020)

You should add some of your art to this thread, that would be dope.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jul 2, 2020)

Serene Grace said:


> I'm angry because my life is nothing but a cloud of dust on the speck of dirt called earth, advancing aimlessly along the cruel game known as life, no sense of purpose, no absolution, not a single indication that the totality of my being will amount to even the faintest echo across the vast expanse of time and space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 2, 2020)

This is a favorite of mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 3, 2020)

Was wondering if it'd be cool to have smth like Theme of the Week but it would be more focused on getting ppl to design certain things and deliver a specific idea instead of just doing a pretty picture with that theme. Basically trying to create smth creative, give ppl 2 weeks to work on their stuff, doesnt need points. 
As example if the theme is water ppl could do a cool character design with it or a landscape with waterfalls and floating islands, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 8, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> Was wondering if it'd be cool to have smth like Theme of the Week but it would be more focused on getting ppl to design certain things and deliver a specific idea instead of just doing a pretty picture with that theme. Basically trying to create smth creative, give ppl 2 weeks to work on their stuff, doesnt need points.
> As example if the theme is water ppl could do a cool character design with it or a landscape with waterfalls and floating islands, etc.



Hmm so after the theme is selected do people choose their own focus or are we working on the same focus?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 8, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Hmm so after the theme is selected do people choose their own focus or are we working on the same focus?



It's basically just ppl working on their own focus, if for example someone likes doing character designs they can do smth fitting that theme, if someone prefers doing landscape they can just draw a cool designed environment with that theme. Its rather open since you can even just design jewelry (doing a full set would be nice) or just clothing without it having to be with a character, etc.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 14, 2020)

Underworld Broker said:


> It's basically just ppl working on their own focus, if for example someone likes doing character designs they can do smth fitting that theme, if someone prefers doing landscape they can just draw a cool designed environment with that theme. Its rather open since you can even just design jewelry (doing a full set would be nice) or just clothing without it having to be with a character, etc.



I'm thinking we could switch from Theme of the Week to Theme Focus sometimes, and make it a two-week long thing where people can do at least one piece a week for the two weeks. It would use the same theme pool.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 10, 2020)

Did we ever get a theme for the next contest?

@GRIMMM what would you like the theme for the next Drawing Contest to be?

Maybe late this month we can hold the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 10, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> Did we ever get a theme for the next contest?
> 
> @GRIMMM what would you like the theme for the next Drawing Contest to be?
> 
> Maybe late this month we can hold the next one.


I think during these crazy times we should do something a bit more chaotic!

Perhaps make the theme "*destruction*"? What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 10, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> I think during these crazy times we should do something a bit more chaotic!
> 
> Perhaps make the theme "*destruction*"? What do you think?



Art that reflects the truth. I like it.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 10, 2020)

Drawing contest this month sounds like a great idea, can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2020)

Xel said:


> Do mountains that are also ships that are also girls that are also chickens count?



If it looks like a girl, sails like a ship, and clucks like a chicken, then it probably is... too late for you and your sanity .


----------



## Xel (Aug 28, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> If it looks like a girl, sails like a ship, and clucks like a chicken, then it probably is... too late for you and your sanity .



But we have a happy married life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2020)

Xel said:


> But we have a happy married life


It's those boiler fumes messing with your head. Or her high elevation is causing delirium. Or the bird flu is getting to your brain.


----------



## Xel (Aug 28, 2020)

Bontakun said:


> It's those boiler fumes messing with your head. Or her high elevation is causing delirium. Or the bird flu is getting to your brain.



Please, I'm a perfectly rational eldritch cosmic horror


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Sep 29, 2020)

Exactly what the title says.


Anybody around actually designing a series of their own instead of just reading them?

I'd be very interested in seeing what you have.

Mod edit: moved to here


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 22, 2020)

The Halloween drawing contest has started. Spooky.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 23, 2020)

You may think it's a ghost, but it's me, Dio!

It's actually Grecale's  which you can see in her .


----------



## Velvet (Dec 9, 2020)

*A call to arms!

A lot of you probably noticed the issues with the avatars sizes, quality & so on that were raised since the forum upgrade!

And all the complaints about them have been ignored  which has caused the contests to stop, avatar & signature shops to stop, the giveaway threads to stop and just the overall use of avatar is...doing poorly!

A poll has been made, if you have the time please go vote in hopes it will finally get noticed!


 *​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Velvet  !!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Velvet  !!!!!


*Thank you!  *

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 2, 2021)

I’ve got a request for watermark removal on an image I wanna use as a background thing for a friend’s wedding. Wondering if anyone can help with that.


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2021)

What's up guys? Been a while. Big avatars are now... 174 by 350. One pixel narrower. This is outrageous! 

Anyway, let's start up Theme of the Week again and we'll see about a contest. Early summer contest.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 8, 2021)

what about the points from previous drawing contest?


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> what about the points from previous drawing contest?


Soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2021)

*the avatars are narrow again?

what about the compression, is that gone atleast?*


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *the avatars are narrow again?
> 
> what about the compression, is that gone atleast?*


I don't see Mbxx saying anything about it. I just know he's paranoid about copyrighted material and that's probably the reason it was compressed in the first place


----------



## Bontakun (May 8, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> what about the points from previous drawing contest?





Bontakun said:


> Soon!



Points added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xel (May 9, 2021)

Can barely see the avatars on phone anyway


----------



## Loni (May 12, 2021)

I was just wondering why most of the art I see online is of women...  As a man, I draw men better than women but I kinda feel pulled into drawing and painting women too...  Idk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 18, 2021)

Loni said:


> I was just wondering why most of the art I see online is of women...  As a man, I draw men better than women but I kinda feel pulled into drawing and painting women too...  Idk.



I think it's because men always admire women for their looks, while women don't always admire men for their looks. People draw what the want to see so you get a lot of women drawn.

I tend to draw men better too. Comes from seeing real life reference more often being male myself. Meanwhile the cutest female drawings are often done by female artists. 

Oh well. Lots of practice drawing the opposite sex can bridge the gap, probably.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 23, 2021)

@Bontakun are we still getting points for posting in daily sketch thread?


----------



## Loni (May 24, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> I think it's because men always admire women for their looks, while women don't always admire men for their looks. People draw what the want to see so you get a lot of women drawn.
> 
> I tend to draw men better too. Comes from seeing real life reference more often being male myself. Meanwhile the cutest female drawings are often done by female artists.
> 
> Oh well. Lots of practice drawing the opposite sex can bridge the gap, probably.


This makes a lot of sense... when people draw something they're more familiar with it tends to ring truer and it's more convincing.

Can we get an art contest for the start of summer?  Not the one I messaged you about, just like a really chill one like we used to have.


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 25, 2021)

ye it would be cool to have some kinda drawing contest again


----------



## Bontakun (May 26, 2021)

Yeah points and contest upcoming. A whole year's worth of participation points in fact. I'll probably tally them by quarter. And late June for the contest sound good? What should the theme be? Last time winners, @GRIMMM and @Underworld Broker any requests?


----------



## GRIMMM (May 26, 2021)

@Underworld Broker I was thinking "underwater" like, sea life etc?

Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Underworld Broker (May 26, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> @Underworld Broker I was thinking "underwater" like, sea life etc?
> 
> Any thoughts?



Ye underwater sounds fine ~☆

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Loni (May 27, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> Yeah points and contest upcoming. A whole year's worth of participation points in fact. I'll probably tally them by quarter. And late June for the contest sound good? What should the theme be? Last time winners, @GRIMMM and @Underworld Broker any requests?


Sounds good to me... I'm going to get started on an entry.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Loni (Jun 1, 2021)

I just really got into doing ink drawings thanks to Alphonso Dunn's book... I'm not sure if I want to do my entry digitally or traditionally.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 4, 2021)

Loni said:


> I just really got into doing ink drawings thanks to Alphonso Dunn's book... I'm not sure if I want to do my entry digitally or traditionally.



Traditional is the bolder move since you can't undo lol. I appreciate a good traditional piece. Good thing about ink is it can be scanned on a flatbed scanner with no little loss of detail or distortion so it's a pretty good opportunity to try traditional.

On the flipside, you can get close to the same look as traditional ink using an appropriate digital brush set.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 6, 2021)

So uuhh will we get points for posting the past few months in daily sketch thread?


----------



## Loni (Jul 6, 2021)

Ever since like 2006 when I started taking my art seriously I've only really drawn from reference photos.  I think I want to carve out some time this summer to draw from nature/life.  There are so many things to draw.  I'm so excited, maybe I'll start tomorrow. 

What's up @Underworld Broker , that avatar is really cool... the hair appears to be glowing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 7, 2021)

Loni said:


> Ever since like 2006 when I started taking my art seriously I've only really drawn from reference photos.  I think I want to carve out some time this summer to draw from nature/life.  There are so many things to draw.  I'm so excited, maybe I'll start tomorrow.
> 
> What's up @Underworld Broker , that avatar is really cool... the hair appears to be glowing.



Ye is a p nice drawing from guweiz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 7, 2021)

That's cool, I mostly know Guweiz for his samurais and stuff like that.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 7, 2021)

His 'bad guys' stuff is also p cool u should check it out if u havent seen those drawings yet haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (Jul 10, 2021)

Can anyone help me color my drawings and turn them into avatars


----------



## Loni (Jul 16, 2021)

Rebel said:


> Can anyone help me color my drawings and turn them into avatars


Is that an official commission request?  No artist should have to make art for free... unless they want to.


----------



## Rebel (Jul 18, 2021)

Loni said:


> Is that an official commission request?  No artist should have to make art for free... unless they want to.


I want it done for free ngl


----------



## Loni (Jul 19, 2021)

You know what I miss?  Sketch of the Week/Fortnight/ Art of the Month.  The problem that we had with that was that participation went down.  For me, it was more fun that any video game I've ever played and it made me want to improve my art.  Right now I've got so much on my plate but thinking back to that weekly competition... I have so many fond memories.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Jul 19, 2021)

Bonta has apparently abandoned us again, busy I guess. Doubt anything new gonna be implemented in this section

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 28, 2021)

I went for a walk this afternoon and then I saw this amazing truck so I decided to sketch it.  Drawing from life is much better than I thought it would be.  I told the workers who were using the truck that I was drawing it and they were really friendly.  One of the guys even said he would come back to see the drawing when it was finished.  I showed it to them and they were really glad.  I'm going to spend my summer walks drawing outside when the weather is good like it was today.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2021)

Underworld Broker said:


> Bonta has apparently abandoned us again, busy I guess. Doubt anything new gonna be implemented in this section


I thought about you every day I was gone 

What I didn't miss was the name of this section argh.

Anyway, back to working on participation points. I'll do a couple of quarters then work on that upcoming art contest. The FLDC! I'm kidding about that name. We really gotta change it back. Mbxx! Aaaah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## tears (Aug 18, 2021)

it has been ages.. hope you guys doing well.


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 20, 2021)

Hello  Doing alright. Yourself?


----------



## Rohan (Aug 30, 2021)

Hello.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2021)

Man I got scammed :/ paid a guy to digitally retouch my drawings and got jipped. Really just killed my spirit for drawing tbf.


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 2, 2021)

~Avant~ said:


> Man I got scammed :/ paid a guy to digitally retouch my drawings and got jipped. Really just killed my spirit for drawing tbf.





Where'd you find this person and what did they say to you?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 2, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> Where'd you find this person and what did they say to you?


They were recommended to me by a friend on IG, the scammers name is animatedbyrob


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 26, 2021)

A bit of a backlog on these participation points, but like a sloth crossed with a Lannister, I repay my debts eventually.

Also the next drawing contest will be launching THIS WEEK. Keep your eyes pealed.


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 1, 2021)

Spammin' this everywhere






Join "A Booster Shot of Art" drawing contest now!



Click <> for details.​


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 17, 2021)

Drawing Contest 6 voting threads are up!

View entries  .

Vote  and .


----------



## Bontakun (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Bontakun (Nov 1, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Loni (Nov 21, 2021)

It would be cool if we got trophies under our names for the contests.  That would be nice.


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 25, 2021)

Loni said:


> It would be cool if we got trophies under our names for the contests.  That would be nice.


Good idea! Should it be everyone who's ever won an art contest? Or the latest winner? Or maybe a trophy for someone who's won at least X times?


----------



## Loni (Nov 25, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> Good idea! Should it be everyone who's ever won an art contest? Or the latest winner? Or maybe a trophy for someone who's won at least X times?


I think you can introduce trophies with the next contest and moving forward award them.  This way you don't have to go backwards too.
I was thinking we get one trophy for each win. 

Then remove all trophies at the beginning of each year and start over or every six months, or keep them forever.  I don't know how long we should keep the trophies.


----------



## Loni (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving you gals and guys!  I'm really thankful for NarutoForums/fanverse.  


Over the years it has been a place to share my art and make friends.  I want to thank you all for commenting and liking my art over the years.  

What are y'all thankful for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 26, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with display tablets? Kinda looking to maybe making the jump up from me old bamboo to one here due to the weekend shopping spree stuff and maybe holding off on videogames. The  Huion Kamvas and XP Pen tablets are on my radar atm. 



Loni said:


> Over the years it has been a place to share my art and make friends. I want to thank you all for commenting and liking my art over the years.


Likewise, man.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xel (Nov 27, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Anyone have any experience with display tablets? Kinda looking to maybe making the jump up from me old bamboo to one here due to the weekend shopping spree stuff and maybe holding off on videogames. The  Huion Kamvas and XP Pen tablets are on my radar atm.


I had (well still have) a Kamvas and I drew quite a few things with it, but it's a bit of a pain cause the drivers seemed to sometimes work and sometimes not, plus the screen itself isn't very good (it's pretty low res). I ended up breaking the stylus (or at least I think it's what happened cause it just began drifting like crazy one day) and then I just bought an iPad Air (the new one) with an Apple Pencil instead.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 27, 2021)

Xel said:


> I had (well still have) a Kamvas and I drew quite a few things with it, but it's a bit of a pain cause the drivers seemed to sometimes work and sometimes not, plus the screen itself isn't very good (it's pretty low res). I ended up breaking the stylus (or at least I think it's what happened cause it just began drifting like crazy one day) and then I just bought an iPad Air (the new one) with an Apple Pencil instead.


Thanks for telling me. 
Hmm, reliability and logetivity probably should be higher on the priority list than just getting something that does the job at a questionable rate. Wacom's ONE tablet with a screen does come at a cost that comparatively makes my buttcheeks clench extra tight, but it's still doable. And it is Wacom. Their stuff has taken care of me for quite a while.


----------



## Xel (Nov 27, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Thanks for telling me.
> Hmm, reliability and logetivity probably should be higher on the priority list than just getting something that does the job at a questionable rate. Wacom's ONE tablet with a screen does come at a cost that comparatively makes my buttcheeks clench extra tight, but it's still doable. And it is Wacom. Their stuff has taken care of me for quite a while.


A Wacom would probably be more reliable. Though last time I used a Wacom its drivers kept launching some weird background processes even after I deleted them


----------



## Loni (Dec 1, 2021)

I just saw this piece of art on Artstation.



It was inspired by Syd Mead.  It reminds me of the 2019 game titled Control.  When I Googled Syd Mead, I discovered that he passed in 2019.  Don't you hate it when that happens?  You discover a band that is so awesome and the find out they are no longer together, or you find an artist and when you begin to appreciate them you find out they're gone...


----------



## Magic (Dec 1, 2021)

Loni said:


> I just saw this piece of art on Artstation.
> 
> 
> 
> It was inspired by Syd Mead.  It reminds me of the 2019 game titled Control.  When I Googled Syd Mead, I discovered that he passed in 2019.  Don't you hate it when that happens?  You discover a band that is so awesome and the find out they are no longer together, or you find an artist and when you begin to appreciate them you find out they're gone...


Yeah he's pretty cool. Big blade runner fan so I learned of his stuff from that series. "American industrial designer" 
I did try to copy his style for a Industrial design class.


----------



## Loni (Dec 2, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Yeah he's pretty cool. Big blade runner fan so I learned of his stuff from that series. "American industrial designer"
> I did try to copy his style for a Industrial design class.


That's cool, do you still have that artwork... I want to see it.


----------



## Magic (Dec 2, 2021)

Uh it was on like big design pad paper. I was in CA so at the end of the semester kind of tossed it out. I wasn't going to bring that on a plane.


----------



## Loni (Dec 2, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Uh it was on like big design pad paper. I was in CA so at the end of the semester kind of tossed it out. I wasn't going to bring that on a plane.


Okay, that's cool.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Loni (Dec 5, 2021)

Why'd you post that Banana-man?


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2021)

Dropping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, I did it. I got meself a Wacom One Display tablet. This thing is really really really nice. It feels so smooth, and the display drawing is like a revolution - like some of the curved lines I used to have to try over and over again with a stabilizer delay in place, I do here with just a stroke like I was on paper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Dec 16, 2021)

Loni said:


> I think you can introduce trophies with the next contest and moving forward award them.  This way you don't have to go backwards too.
> I was thinking we get one trophy for each win.
> 
> Then remove all trophies at the beginning of each year and start over or every six months, or keep them forever.  I don't know how long we should keep the trophies.



Hmm maybe something like

1 win: "Debut artist" trophy
3 wins: "Illustrator on the rise" trophy
6 wins: "Painting powerhouse" trophy
10 wins: "Legendary sketcher" trophy

keeps down the clutter but doesn't need to be removed periodically.


----------



## Loni (Dec 16, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> Hmm maybe something like
> 
> 1 win: "Debut artist" trophy
> 3 wins: "Illustrator on the rise" trophy
> ...


I like that.  I think it could work.


----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (Dec 18, 2021)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Well, I did it. I got meself a Wacom One Display tablet. This thing is really really really nice. It feels so smooth, and the display drawing is like a revolution - like some of the curved lines I used to have to try over and over again with a stabilizer delay in place, I do here with just a stroke like I was on paper.



Sounds great. I have been considering getting a tablet like that.


Unrelated, but if people like marinebiology. They have one day left before  the expedition ends.


----------



## Loni (Jan 13, 2022)

It's a new year, new opportunities, new start.  Let's Goooo!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 13, 2022)

Loni said:


> It's a new year, new opportunities, new start.  Let's Goooo!!!



And now it's Valentine's day! Let's keep on loving ourselves, our peeps, our art!





It's been a while. Maybe we can do a contest starting on 22/2/22. A good memorable date. Also apparently Cat Day in Japan.


What's everyone think? Interested?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 13, 2022)

Bontakun said:


> And now it's Valentine's day! Let's keep on loving ourselves, our peeps, our art!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A new contest sounds exciting but I might sit this one out and see what the entries are like.  We always get such creative entries.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2022)

Loni said:


> A new contest sounds exciting but I might sit this one out and see what the entries are like.  We always get such creative entries.



An interesting choice. Don't know if that puts more or less pressure on the rest of us  Well, PM me a theme if think of one. I'm thinking instead of February we can do March the 15th again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Feb 21, 2022)

@Bontakun For whatever reason, the messages won't let me send you a PM.  I posted my message below, I hope that's okay... 

Hey Bontakun,

The theme I choose is, "Animal Friend or Foe."  I'm hoping we get entries that have pets, or encounters with wild animals, or fantasy stuff with animal sidekicks or animal heroes/villains, etc.  Hopefully the topic is open enough that we get a wide range of creative entries.

Regards,
Loni


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Feb 24, 2022)

I made a AI art thread. 

Here's one of the images I generated with Disco Diffusion.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Feb 27, 2022)

So I generated this cool piece of art in Disco Diffusion.



Go here to see more: 

Also I'll give you a like and some rep if you guess what the prompt is referencing correctly.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Mar 5, 2022)

I made a tutorial on how to use Disco Diffusion 5:


----------



## Bontakun (Mar 11, 2022)

Loni said:


> @Bontakun For whatever reason, the messages won't let me send you a PM.  I posted my message below, I hope that's okay...
> 
> Hey Bontakun,
> 
> ...



Sounds fun. Let's do it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Mar 18, 2022)

Here’s a cool texture I put on my ship.



I would like some advice for my ship.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Mar 22, 2022)

Update on the Argo 2.


I put Greek murals on the inside of the ship.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Mar 28, 2022)

Update on the Argo 2, finished putting the bust models on the sides and now filling the deck.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Mar 28, 2022)

Decided to draw something in 2d.

 I call it

Some Dude Walking Through A Forest



 Didn't really have a plan, I tried to shade it in but his shirt looks like it's covered in piss.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2022)

[ MEDIA=reddit]toptalent/comments/u06apu[/MEDIA]


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 12, 2022)

That's some improvement. And I thought the 9 years old one was already good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi  
Dropping this here in case you guys want to give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kidloco (May 7, 2022)

Forgor about this


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2022)




----------



## TabascoPrivatee17 (May 14, 2022)

Anyone here tried Tourbox before?   ( Basically a box you use for shortcuts when making art or animations)


What are you experience with it?


----------



## Bontakun (May 17, 2022)

TabascoPrivatee17 said:


> Anyone here tried Tourbox before?   ( Basically a box you use for shortcuts when making art or animations)
> 
> 
> What are you experience with it?


I didn't even know that was an option!  Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 17, 2022)

gah these reddit embeds are both playing music at the same time. I'm just gonna un-embed the old one


----------



## Bontakun (May 17, 2022)

kidloco said:


> Forgor about this


Moved kidloco's post to here from...


Sakura posting. Telling off the haters. Those were the days. How's it going my dude?


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (May 17, 2022)

I’m finally done with my Argo 2 model. Here’s the showcase.


----------



## kidloco (May 19, 2022)

I did know this

I'm ok

Just got heartbroken

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Jun 2, 2022)

Here's a video of me rigging the model I made, if you don't want to watch through the entire 12 minutes you can go to this timestamp.



Unfortunately, my first attempt at rigging didn't really go so well. Body parts not following the bones but bending weirdly.

Also: 

If any of you have a student account or can fake one you get any of these products for free for 1/2 a year and you can renew it as long as you're a student.

If you don't then use Blender.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Jun 2, 2022)

Welp here’s my second attempt at rigging.



I edited the model a bit with some objects to act as joints. The rigging is somewhat the same as before so here’s a time stamp to skip.



As you can see I tried to paint weights this time so the body doesn’t move but the joints do. But it didn’t work for some reason. My teacher thinks it’s a problem with the binding so I’ll try to fix it and make a part 2 when I get home.


----------



## thegoldenboy2188 (Jun 3, 2022)

New vid, this time I’m on my home version of Maya 2023.



I separated the shoulders. I also tried to paint weights but everytime I did Maya would crash.

Idk why, it could be because it’s a Maya 2022 model on Maya 2023. Or my Maya 2023 could be corrupted.


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 7, 2022)

kidloco said:


> I did know this
> 
> I'm ok
> 
> Just got heartbroken


Aw man sorry to hear! Guess you have more personal free time now though! 

What will you use it for?


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2022)

How do you do custom effects on an image for an avatar or rather the image your using for an avatar? I've been playing around with Photoshop CS6 and filter gallery and image mode adjustments but have never figured this out on my own.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 27, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 15, 2022)

Fang said:


> How do you do custom effects on an image for an avatar or rather the image your using for an avatar? I've been playing around with Photoshop CS6 and filter gallery and image mode adjustments but have never figured this out on my own.


I recommend looking at tutorials for the specific effects you want. Playing around might get you cool new stuff, but usually you'll end up re-inventing the wheel. Could you post examples of what effects you want?


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 15, 2022)

wait which how oh that's a wall! the gray shingles at the top are real


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuji (Sep 7, 2022)

It's not exactly 'art' but I made this for my mommy yesterday


She thought it was a goose at first but well... she lives right next to a lake with a lot of geese and I guess it kinda looks like one

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 3, 2022)

Dropping this here  hope to see you guys participating.


----------



## Magic (Nov 9, 2022)




----------

